# Das Huhn



## Abell (22. August 2008)

Da in einem anderm Beitrag eine rege off Topic Diskussion um dieses Thema stattfindet mache ich hier mal einen eigenen auf.

Dass es irgendwas gibt, was das Teilnehmen von hochleveligen Chars an niedrigleveligem PVP verhindert ist durchaus wünschenswert. Aber eine Verwandlung in ein Huhn sofort wenn man eine niedrigstufige Zone betritt?

Als ich das erste mal vom "Huhn" gelesen hatte, dachte ich, man würde in ein Huhn verwandelt, wenn man jemanden angreift, der ab z. B. 5 Level niedriger ist als man selbst. Auf die Idee dass dies irgendwie von Zonen abhängig sein könnte wär ich nie gekommen und empfinde es auch als Einschränkung der Bewegungsfreiheit.

Ich will nicht Ganken ich will die Welt erkunden.


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Kannst du. Huhn wirst du erst im RvR-Gebiet, oder im PvE Gebiet, wenn du einen Lowie angreifen solltest.
Alle, aber wirklich alle, die das Huhn verteufeln, sind Gankerkiddies, die ihren mächtigen e-Penis leider nicht zur Schau stellen können oder Leute, die das System noch nicht ganz verstanden haben, und denken, sie könnten ihren Guildmates nicht helfen, bzw. die Welt nicht ganz erkunden.


----------



## Kelgan (22. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Da in einem anderm Beitrag eine rege off Topic Diskussion um dieses Thema stattfindet mache ich hier mal einen eigenen auf.
> 
> Dass es irgendwas gibt, was das Teilnehmen von hochleveligen Chars an niedrigleveligem PVP verhindert ist durchaus wünschenswert. Aber eine Verwandlung in ein Huhn sofort wenn man eine niedrigstufige Zone betritt?
> 
> ...




Die Welt kannst du doch auch als Huhn erkunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Havamal (22. August 2008)

Aber echt lauf halt als Huhn herum und erkunde die WElt!Gibt vielleicht nen Tome unlock! Wennst ganken willst! 
Den Weg nach Ratchet kennst du ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Grausam. Leuten wie euch verdanken wir diese Unklarheiten. Siehe Post #2


----------



## Drakenx (22. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Ich will nicht Ganken ich will die Welt erkunden.



Naja, ich denke mal, während des levelns hast genügend Zeit die Welt zu erkunden. Und wer hält Dich davon ab, auch als Huhn die Welt zu erkunden?

Von daher finde ich die Lösung mit dem Huhn sehr gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (22. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Kannst du. Huhn wirst du erst im RvR-Gebiet, oder im PvE Gebiet, wenn du einen Lowie angreifen solltest.
> Alle, aber wirklich alle, die das Huhn verteufeln, sind Gankerkiddies, die ihren mächtigen e-Penis leider nicht zur Schau stellen können oder Leute, die das System noch nicht ganz verstanden haben, und denken, sie könnten ihren Guildmates nicht helfen, bzw. die Welt nicht ganz erkunden.



Sehe ich 100% genauso...


----------



## Curentix (22. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Ich will nicht Ganken ich will die Welt erkunden.


Dann geh auf einen CORE Server und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Abell (22. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Kannst du. Huhn wirst du erst im RvR-Gebiet, oder im PvE Gebiet, wenn du einen Lowie angreifen solltest.
> Alle, aber wirklich alle, die das Huhn verteufeln, sind Gankerkiddies, die ihren mächtigen e-Penis leider nicht zur Schau stellen können oder Leute, die das System noch nicht ganz verstanden haben, und denken, sie könnten ihren Guildmates nicht helfen, bzw. die Welt nicht ganz erkunden.




Naja, ich bevorzuge aber RvR Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich finde Questen ohne den Nervenkitzel und sich andauernd umschauen zu müssen absolut langweilig.

Gibt es ausserdem keine Städte in den niedrigstufigen Gebieten, in denen man zum Rollenspiel zusammenkommen kann?

Gibt es eine "ingame" Begründung wieso man zu einem Huhn wird? Ich meine eine Art "magische Nebelwand" an der Grenze die einen verwandelt?

WAR soll doch angeblich ein MMO*RpG* sein und aus RP Sicht gefällt mir das nicht besonders gut. Gäbe ja genug andere Möglichkeiden sowas zu regeln. (Hochstufige Wachen die bei einem Angriff auf einen Lowlevel Spieler spawnen und den Angreifen umhauen)

Das heisst natürlich nicht das es nicht witzig ist.


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

@ Curentix: Ahja, PvP Ruleset ist dir also schon bekannt? Erzähl mal...
@ Abell: Ich denke, dass die Huhn Regel auf den open PvP Servern nur in den markierten RvR-Gebieten in Kraft treten wird. Eventuell noch für das Ganze Tier1.
Ab T2 ist man dann außerhalb der normalen RvR-Gebiete ein gefundenes Fressen für LvL 40 Spieler mit Langeweile.


----------



## Drakenx (22. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Naja, ich bevorzuge aber RvR Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn Du RP betreiben willst, geh halt auch auf einen RP Server!
Da dem nicht so ist, brauchst auch net auf RP auf nem RVR Server hoffen - von wegen magische Nebelwand etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So finde ich es gut gelöst. Wollte Dich mal sehen, wenn Du dauerhaft von irgendwelchen HIGHLVL Chars gegankt wirst. Dann geht nämlich das gewhine los.


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Ich geb's auf, steckt euch das Huhn doch sonstwohin.
Aus meinen Posts sollte ersichtlich sein, wann wo die Huhn Regel greift, und wie es mit open PvP Servern aussieht, bisher.

Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Abell (22. August 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Wenn Du RP betreiben willst, geh halt auch auf einen RP Server!
> Da dem nicht so ist, brauchst auch net auf RP auf nem RVR Server hoffen - von wegen magische Nebelwand etc.
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, ich habe schon Ultima Online gespielt, als es die Facets (schrieb sich das so?) noch nicht gab. In DAoC bin ich nach Erreichen von lvl 20 auf dem kürzesten Weg in die Frontier Zonen gelaufen um auszuprobieren ob man nicht doch in die Gebiete der anderen Rassen eindringen kann. Und im WoW gabs für mich seit 3 Jahren sowieso nie eine andere Wahl als PvP Server.

Mir machts nix aus hin und wieder mal gegankt zu werden. Anders wärs langweilig. Mir ist Bewegungsfreiheit auf jeden Fall wichtiger.


_Ich denke, dass die Huhn Regel auf den open PvP Servern nur in den markierten RvR-Gebieten in Kraft treten wird. Eventuell noch für das Ganze Tier1.
Ab T2 ist man dann außerhalb der normalen RvR-Gebiete ein gefundenes Fressen für LvL 40 Spieler mit Langeweile. _

Das wär dann ja gar nicht so schlecht.


_Wenn Du RP betreiben willst, geh halt auch auf einen RP Server!
Da dem nicht so ist, brauchst auch net auf RP auf nem RVR Server hoffen - von wegen magische Nebelwand etc._

Ähhm mach mich nicht schwach. Es kommen keine RP-RvR Server? Au, das tut weh. Da muss ich mir dann wirklich überlegen was ich tun soll.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf, steckt euch das Huhn doch sonstwohin.
> Aus meinen Posts sollte ersichtlich sein, wann wo die Huhn Regel greift, und wie es mit open PvP Servern aussieht, bisher.
> 
> Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.



Hehe, nicht so genervt.
Sind im Prinzip doch die gleichen Diskussionen wie bei Bekanntgabe der Servertypen.

Ich versuche es auch noch mal, mal sehen obs klappt:

Achtung, Achtung, wichtige Threadmitteilung:

BISHER IST NUR DAS REGELWERK FÜR DEN CORE SERVER BEKANNT. DORT WIRD MAN NUR IN DER PVP ZONE ZUM HUHN UND KANN IN DER PVE ZONE WEITERHIN ERKUNDEN WIE MAN WILL. ERST DAS PVP FLAG LÖST DIE VERWANDLUNG AUS.

INFOS ZUM REGELWERK AUF EINEM RVR SERVER SIND NICHT IN DER PRAXIS BEKANNT, ALLERDINGS GIBT ES EINE AUSSAGE DAS DIESE REGEL ALS GRUNDIDEE AUF ALLEN SERVERTYPEN EXISTIERT, TROTZDEM MÜSSEN WIR UNS FÜR GENAUE AUSSAGEN SO LANG GEDULDEN BIS MAN AUF RVR REALM TESTEN KANN.

PS:
ja ich weiss meine Caps Lock Taste hängt


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf, steckt euch das Huhn doch sonstwohin.
> Aus meinen Posts sollte ersichtlich sein, wann wo die Huhn Regel greift, und wie es mit open PvP Servern aussieht, bisher.
> 
> Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.



Weisst du was das Problem ist Lari? Dass es:

1. Eine ganze Menge Leute gibt, die beim gedanken an ihren 40er Chosen im T6 Set wie er Mächtig prächtig lowies im T2 Gebiet umschnetzelt einen harten bekommen und klarerweise auf das Huhn nicht gut zu sprechen sind.

2. Es eine ganze Menge Leute gibt, die gerne den GANZEN PvE Content, wirklich bis zum allerletzten Fitzel erforschen wollen und fürchten dass auf openRvR Servern (Oder CoreRulesets wenn sie die Mechaniken nicht kennen) dass nicht gehen wird...diese Leute haben mein vollstes Mitgefühl...denn ich gehöre dazu, bis auf die Mechaniken des Core Rulesets.

Die Leute aus Punkt 1 Sollen WoW oder ein anderes Asiagrindgame zocken, da werden sie glücklicher als in W.A.R....für Nummer 2 Schiebe ich jetzt mal die GESAMTE Schuld auf Mythic ab, denn die jungs haben es bis jetzt, obwohl die NDA weg ist nicht geschafft, die Regeln für OpenRvR Server der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen.



Was DRINGENDS nötig ist um diese Threads zu unterbrechen sind offizielle, klare Aufstellungen Von:

- Den Kompletten Mechaniken der OpenRvR Server
- Einer ganz genauen Auflistung, in welcher Situation man zum Huhn wird, und in welcher nicht.

Und genau das hat Mythic bis jetzt verabsäumt.


----------



## Dayanus (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Weisst du was das Problem ist Lari? Dass es:
> 
> 1. Eine ganze Menge Leute gibt, die beim gedanken an ihren 40er Chosen im T6 Set wie er Mächtig prächtig lowies im T2 Gebiet umschnetzelt einen harten bekommen und klarerweise auf das Huhn nicht gut zu sprechen sind.
> 
> ...




Genau wie eine Einheitliche Produktpolitik was die Pre-Order Versionen in Deutsdchland angeht.

Habe bei Amazon.de bestellt und bekomme dort nicht den Open Beta Zugang usw. bin echt sauer !


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Das gehört sowas von überhaupt nicht in diesen Thread Dayanus, dass es knirscht im Gebälk.


----------



## Khorgarjin (22. August 2008)

Genau die Huhn Regel gibt es nur auf den Core derzeit und zu den Open ist nichts bekannt und dort hat es nichts zu suchen!

Das hat nichts mit Gangen zu tun, asiagrinding etc. Im Open RVR soll man laut dem jetzigen Stand immer geflaggt werden also heißt es man ist dauerhaft ein Huhn, wenn man das Levelcap überschreitet. Damit würde man alles einschränken und die Welt auf Open RVR verkleinern.

Da Zweite RP Server heißt einen anderen Umgang zu pflegen, also was gewisse Dinge halt angeht. Das man mehr macht als nur RVR, sonder auch Kneipen besucht, Quests mit gewissem Hintergrund macht etc. Aber Warhammer ist ein MMOrpg also ein Rollenspiel und damit sollte gewisse Dinge einfach da sein. Eine Offenwelte spricht doch für sich und ist schöner. Das war eben für viele der Grund warum Guild Wars nicht so schön ist, mir hat es deswegen auch net gefallen. Aber es war Innovativer und Einzigartiger als WAR.

Daher auf einem Open RVR hat das nichts zu suchen, weil es eben dort die Welt kleiner machen würde und nicht das ganken verhindern. Denn Leute beim Questen umhauen und töten wenn sie mit Mobs beschäftigt sind, die keine RVR zugehörigkeit haben ist auch ganken. Aber damit muss man auf einem Open RVR Server leben. Aber das Prob ist das eben T1 ja gewisse Quest hat und es ein Gleichgewicht geben muss. 

Am Ende aber mal ehrlich das Huhn ist Core Server, da passt es hin und ist gut. Aber nicht auf Open RVR, da wäre es als würde man ein Tor machen!

Das heißt wenn die Regel so bleibt, dann heißt es sie könnten sich die Open RVR sparen. Das hat nichts mit Ganken zu tun, da könnte man genau so sagen, die das Huhn und Ganken so ansprechen, waren die Forentrolle die angefangen haben. "Ich wurde von XYZ gegankt heul, so ein Loser heul heul" das wäre das gleiche. Das Huhn macht Open RVR Sinnfrei und Überflüssig, nicht wegen Ganken, einfach wegen Leveln, Questen etc. Damit mein ich net 40er sonder vorher schon Levelcap überschritt und cya!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (22. August 2008)

Aber wenn sie das Huhn auf Open RvR weglassen, kann man das RvR dort vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist also immer schwierig.


----------



## Khorgarjin (22. August 2008)

Ja das Prob ist das Gleichgewicht, aber in den PVE Zonen können 40er dennoch Mobs rushen etc. .

Aber mit dem Huhn kann man aber Open RVR vergessen.


----------



## Thersus (22. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe schon Ultima Online gespielt, als es die Facets (schrieb sich das so?) noch nicht gab. In DAoC bin ich nach Erreichen von lvl 20 auf dem kürzesten Weg in die Frontier Zonen gelaufen um auszuprobieren ob man nicht doch in die Gebiete der anderen Rassen eindringen kann. Und im WoW gabs für mich seit 3 Jahren sowieso nie eine andere Wahl als PvP Server.
> 
> Mir machts nix aus hin und wieder mal gegankt zu werden. Anders wärs langweilig. Mir ist Bewegungsfreiheit auf jeden Fall wichtiger.
> 
> ...



Also soweit ich das Verstanden hab gibts die Core und die RvR Realms, wählbar ob RP oder nicht RP....


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Ja das Prob ist das Gleichgewicht, aber in den PVE Zonen können 40er dennoch Mobs rushen etc. .
> 
> Aber mit dem Huhn kann man aber Open RVR vergessen.



Was interessiert dich als 40er auf einem Open RvR Regelwerk, das "Mobs rushen" im low Tier?
Das ist tödlichst langweilig. Ich hab das sogar mal als 30er getestet.....die T1 PQs kann ich als Chosen alle Solo machen....die Helden packen mich nicht...nichtmal unter 70% gefallen trotz Helden+ Zeitlimit als "Feind".

Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle das da 10 Chosen stehen.......der Sinn der PQ wäre sowas von verfehlt.(Stört mich eigentlich, das sowas überhaupt geht)


Open RvR mit Huhn kann man also vergessen? 

Ganz ehrlich als 40er habe ich NULL Interesse mich in den T1-T3s zu kloppen.
Ich bekomme faktisch keine RvR Punkte von den kleinen.
Die RvR Bereiche sind nicht durchgehend bzw auser im T3 so "klein" das da nicht genug Platz wäre, sobald die 40er da hin gehen.  In den PVE Bereich der Feinde kommt man entweder gar nicht, oder viel zu umständlich (Geographisch bedingt)
Wärend ich im T1-T3 rumgurke spielt sich die Entscheidung im T4 ab.....das mit dem "aber die unteren üben doch Einfluss auf die oberen aus" vergiss es, das ist zwar vorhanden, aber so minimal das man damit NICHTS im T4 entscheidend beiträgt. Eigentlich muß man im T4 nur eine Fahne erobern, dann ist der Einfluß durchs T3 schon mehr als gekontert.

Völlig freies PvP ermöglicht nur "abschlachten" der kleinen und "blockieren" von PQs.


----------



## Khorgarjin (22. August 2008)

Blockieren von PQs? Verhindern das Huhn nicht, du hast mit 30 ein PQ gemacht? Was T1 ist, das ist genau so wie ganken.

Das prob wäre doch eins, es geht nicht darum farming im T4 zu betreiben, sondern seinen Leuten helfen. Die Ordnung wird in Unterzahl sein und wenn man ein Kumpel hat oder Leute hilfe brauche, wegen Tankmangel ähnliches, steht man da und kann nicht helfen ... man kann nicht weil man net hin kommt. Das wäre doch nicht Sinn und Zweck. Auf ein Open RVR bist du dann Auto Huhn, auf einem Core hast ja selbst stolz T1 solo eine PQ gemacht. Du kannst auf einem Open RVR nicht zurück, dass ist Problem zwei. Dann die größe, am 18.09 wird alles voll sein. Dann werde mal dort mit Levelcap zum Huhn und lauf in nächste Tier, beim Open RVR ... mach dasm al da ganken dich dann Level 1er oder Level  2er?? Also so kann es auch net gehen. Dann ist da auch das Prob fürs RSP? Auf Open RVR kannst du es vergessen! Du kommst schwer in das T1 eingebiet der GegneR? Waren die net geteilt? Also weiß net, das Huhn zerstört die offene Welt auf einem RVR und verhindert net das mutige 40er PQeust im T1 machen oder 30er im T1, das verhindert es nicht! Es verhindert das Ganken und behindert das Level, verschließt die offene Welt, zerstört den flair eines RSP, da man eben gezwungen ist im RVR des T4 zu bleiben. Es verhinder das z. B. ein 40er in Low Zone geht um RSP zu machen, man kann ja als Leader dort Leute für die Gilde werben oder Leute neinfach helfen. Auf einem Core Server verhindert es nur das Unfaire RVR, nacht das stören der PQ. Einige PQ sind RVR, aber viele sind außerhalb der RVR und haben mit RVR nichts zu tun.

Also das Huhn würde die Open RVR sehr klein machen, die niedrigen T-Zonen könnten schnell aussterben, das Tankproblem könnte deutlicher werden usw. Klar kann XY aus T1 zu WV aus T1, aber das machen net alle und auch verständlich. Wie geagt auf Open RVR hat es nichts zu suchen und hat da nichts Verloren. Ich hab bei WOW auch auf PVP gezockt und zocke wieder auf PVP und es macht fun. Mal nervt das schon ab, aber mein Gott. Besser als Rumheulen, was draus machen. 

Dazu verhindert auch eine Sache nicht. Ich weiß net viel zu den Szenarien. Aber dort würde ich denk ich "Gleichgewicht" herschen, also halt 10vs10 20vs20 etc. oder halt 9vs12 oder so. Aber die jenigen, die net dort rein kommen ... was machen die? Wenn jetzt Ordnung gerade mal die Szenarien voll bekommt und dann etliche Zerstörungs Typen frei sind, rennen die in ihren T und vernichten alles was ihn in den Weg kommt und können genau so mit 20 Mann oder einem Zerg halt PQ belagern etc. Das ist dann RVR??? Das verhindert das Huhn nicht. 

Es verhindert das High Level Low Level ganken, nicht das ein Zerg über das Gebiet herfällt, weil die andere Seite enorm unterlegen ist. Dann verhindert es die Freiheit, das RSP, zerstört die Welt an sich und andere Dinge. Es wäre dann ähnlich WOW, das alle nur noch "T4" machen oder halt die Daily und in den Low Zonen keiner mehr wäre?? Das kann nicht Sinn und Zweck sein. Es geht darum das es dieses Level Cap gibt und beim Überschreiten wird man ein Huhn auf Open RVR. Daher hat es dort nichts zu suchen und wenn ein Trupp das letzte Level hat, aus X Leuten zergt ist das RVR?? Wie soll man sich da dann als 2er? 4er dagegen Verteidigen??? Auch nicht das ist dann genau so ganken.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

Wir brauchen uns nicht darüber zu unterhalten wenn eine Seite monstermässig überlegen ist.

Ein Ungleichgewicht der Seiten ist der Tod von W.a.r so einfach ist das. Das Konzept kann nur funktionieren wenn es zumindest ein ungefähres Gleichgewicht gibt, alle anderen überlegungen sind sowiso sinnlos.


PS:
Und ich sehe auch kein Ungleichgewicht. Die böse seite mag cool sein, aber erfahrungsgemäss spielen viele nunmal lieber bei den "guten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Bitte mache Absätze, keinen Blocksatz. Ich tu mir echt schwer das zuzuordnen.

Dir gehts doch um PvP an jedem Ort. Da kann dir völlig egal sein was im PVE Bereich abläuft.

Was meinst du mit "die waren geteilt". Levelweg ist in den kleinen Tiers so:  *X*   die "roten" starten von links oben und gehen nach rechts unten oder von rechts oben nach links unten, oder von rechts oben nach rechts unten etc.... In der Mitte ist der RvR Punkt. Dieser PUNKT wird größer je Tier. Da wird oft genug verhindert das man überhaupt als "roter" zu den "blauen" kann.

Im T4 sieht es dann anders aus und man hat ein durchgehendes RvR Gebiet.


Also das Huhn würde die Open RVR sehr klein machen, die niedrigen T-Zonen könnten schnell aussterben, das Tankproblem könnte deutlicher werden usw. Klar kann XY aus T1 zu WV aus T1, aber das machen net alle und auch verständlich. Wie geagt auf Open RVR hat es nichts zu suchen und hat da nichts Verloren. Ich hab bei WOW auch auf PVP gezockt und zocke wieder auf PVP und es macht fun. Mal nervt das schon ab, aber mein Gott. Besser als Rumheulen, was draus machen. 

Ist es in den low Tiers auch OHNE Huhn. Gibt nicht genug Platz als das man da wirklich Open RvR ausleben kann. Nix Tankproblem das hier ist nicht WoW. Tanks zu spielen macht Spaß, da hat man wohl eher zu viele als zu wenige. 


Dazu verhindert auch eine Sache nicht. Ich weiß net viel zu den Szenarien. Aber dort würde ich denk ich "Gleichgewicht" herschen, also halt 10vs10 20vs20 etc. oder halt 9vs12 oder so. Aber die jenigen, die net dort rein kommen ... was machen die? Wenn jetzt Ordnung gerade mal die Szenarien voll bekommt und dann etliche Zerstörungs Typen frei sind, rennen die in ihren T und vernichten alles was ihn in den Weg kommt und können genau so mit 20 Mann oder einem Zerg halt PQ belagern etc. Das ist dann RVR??? Das verhindert das Huhn nicht.

Du kommst als 40er generell nur in die 40er Szenarien. Auserdem sind nur die Szenarien spielbar, wo sich die Front befindet. Du kannst zB nicht in die 2 Praag Szenarien rein, solange die Front in Reikland ist...da kannst du nur ins Reikland Szenario.

Im T4 wirst du genauso behindert wenn du ins feindliche PVE T4 willst. Die Behinderung beim Eindringen in feindliche PVE bereiche ist auch OHNE Huhn immer da....Nur bekomst du im T4 auch ständig von 31+ auf die Rübe, weil die da spielen. Im T1-T3 sind hauptsächlich nur die "kleinen" die wären ABSOLUT chancenlos gegen 40er. Das habe ich schon mehrmals dargelegt wie das mit dem Level Unterschied abläuft.

Hör endlich auf WoW immer wieder mit rein zu bringen. 
Ich glaube du verstehst unter "offene Welt" bei WAR das selbe wie bei WoW. So ist das aber nicht.
T1 rot + T1 blau gehören zusammen und sind ohne Ladeschirm "wie WoW" Um ins T2 zu kommen mußt du durch ein Portal---->gleiches für T3---->gleiches für T4.   Wobei T4 aus mehr als 3 Zonen ohne Ladeschirm besteht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2008)

Auch wenn eine Seite unterlegen sein sollte hast du als 30er, 40er oder was auch immer im Lowlevel gebiet nichts zu suchen! Das einzige was diese Huhnregel WIRKLICH Stört ist das Rollenspiel und sonst nichts! Wenn du unbedingt den unteren Tiers helfen willst, macht man sich nen Twink und kämpft anständig mit ohne das man die andere Seite doof in 2 Sekunden ummoschst. Ich versteh dein Problem überhaupt nicht, du redest davon das die Welt so klein wird, ich frage mich wirklich WAS außer Rollenspiel willst du wirklich in nem Lowleveltier machen? Wie gesagt, einzig allein das Rollenspiel wäre dann auf einem OpenRvR Server nicht zu machen, dass ist auch das einzige was großartig verhindert wird und nochmals, wenn dir im T4 Gebiet langweilig wird, mach dir'n Twink und du kannst wieder in den unten mitmischen!


----------



## Makalvian (22. August 2008)

tja ich denk mal die vergleiche zu anderen mmorpgs wird man hier nicht weg kriegen allein von der forennähe aber es ist manchmal einfach nur lächerlich ich freu mich schon drauf wenn star trek online rauskommt und das gleiche von neuem beginnt das ist von wow .... Hey das Raumschiff sieht aus wie von Thrall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja egal es dauert wahrscheinlich seine zeit bis gewisse menschen verstehen werden das es auch spiele gibt die nicht auf die masse zugeschnitten sind und die es nicht allen recht machen wollen ..... Und das es kleine Universen gibt die man nicht vergleichen kann^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> [...]ich freu mich schon drauf wenn star trek online rauskommt und das gleiche von neuem beginnt das ist von wow .... Hey das Raumschiff sieht aus wie von Thrall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja es kommt eher nicht so, sondern sowas wie (aus dem Gedächtnis): "Das Spiel wird eh sterben, wie EvE"
Bzw. werden sowieso wieder die ganzen Anti-Trekkies wieder aus dem vollen Schöpfen ("Eh Star Trek ist doch eh nur nen billiger Abklatsch von Star Wars") ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (22. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Bzw. werden sowieso wieder die ganzen Anti-Trekkies wieder aus dem vollen Schöpfen ("Eh Star Trek ist doch eh nur nen billiger Abklatsch von Star Wars") ^^



Ich schwöre, wenn ich das hier einmal lese, dann lauf ich (in Textform natürlich) Amok, dass selbst die Klingonen und Mandalorianer neidisch werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-------

Was das Huhn-Thema selbst angeht, bin ich eigentlich sehr angetan. Es gibt, wie schon oft genug dargelegt wurde, so gut wie keinen Grund in ein niedrigeres Tier zu wechseln. RP, na gut, sehr begrenzt. Habe zwar keinen Zugrigff auf die Beta, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass irgendwas RP-technisch besonders wichtiges NUR in den low-Level-Zonen zu finden wäre. Und den Hilfsaspekt können wir auch vergessen, da zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit wohl nur schwer eintreten dürfte, egal bei welcher Seite. Mythic wollte diesbezüglich doch eh ein Auge auf die Serverbevölkerungen haben, oder nicht?

(Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass ich eher ein Fan davon bin, Masse (Überlegenheit) mit Klasse (spielerischem Können und Intelligenz) zu kontern)

Wie schon gesagt, das Huhn verhindert effektiv das Lowie-Ganken und damit den einzigen Grund sich in den niederen Zonen rumzutreiben. Ich nehme lieber ein paar Niederlagen mehr wegen "zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit" in Kauf, als diesen Schutz aufzugeben. Denn der kommt letztendlich ALLEN Spielern zugute und KEIN scheinbarer Nachteil dieser Spielmechanik wiegt schwerer als dass auf diese Weise die PvP-Kiddys draußen gehalten werden, denen es nur darum geht ihr Ego aufzublähen indem sie Charaktere abschlachten die eh keine Chance gegen sie haben.


----------



## Slaargh (22. August 2008)

Also mal Hand auf's Herz...

Wem die Huhn-Regel nicht passt der brauch hier nicht erzählen es ginge um was anderes als lowies zu ganken. Das könnt Ihr schön in anderen Spielen machen, aber nicht in WAR. Ich finde es super das es hier unterbunden wird. Diese ganze Diskussion hier ist komplett überflüssig.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Das Prob ist doch net lowies ganken, das ist der gute Nebeneffekt. Das Prob ist das man zum Huhn wird, egal warum und wieso, wenn es beim Open RVR bleibt. Das heißt wenn man Level Cap erreicht im T1 ist man raus aus T1! Darf als huhn als zum Portal/Grenze laufen und raus aus der Zone und kann nicht mehr weiter questen oder man kann sich töten lassen alternative. Das mit den Lowies ganken ist die gute Seite daran. Aber es schrenkt doch ein, es schrenkt auch das Level ein. Wie gesagt das Levelcap wird doch das Prob und da muss man schnell raus und wird gezwungen und kann dann gewisse Quests nicht mehr Abschließen? Es geht net um das Lowie Ganken, warum sehen immer aller nur das Lowie ganken im Vordergrund? Es geht um das Cap und um die Einschränkung auf den T4? Wenn jemand mit 30 ins T1 kann, ist es doch kein Problem ins T1 zu gehen. Aber im Open RVR geht das garnicht mehr egal warum man dort hin geht, wieso und weshalb und das kann es nicht sein. Ich vergleiche das zum Teil mit WOW, weil mir dort die offene Welt so gefallen hat, das mit der Welt auch was tun konntest. Muglore auf der Wiese sitzten, in Ironforge oder Dun Morgoth die Kneipen benutzen, Bier trinken, Essen, Kochen usw. Das ganze hatte schon stil. Dort kannst du ja dann im Open RVR nicht mehr nach Muglore? Warum weil einige meinen sie würden nur gegankt? Das machen doch eh meistens nur deppen und das jemand gewisse Dinge macht und Ausnutzt usw., davor Schütz kein Huhn. Ganken hat nichts mit dem Level zu tun. Das Prob ist das man beim Level gestört wird, da man eben nicht seine Quests zu Ende bringt. Das man nicht beliebig Reisen kann usw. Wer immer glaubt das es um ganken geht, sieht auch die Nachteile vom Huhn nicht? Das Huhn ist keine Lösung für das Problem Ganken und Unfair sein, es löst nur das Problem das ein High Char ein Low Char gankt, mehr löst es nicht und es bringt bei Open RVR sogar noch viel mehr Probleme mit sich, als das es Vorteile hat. Dazu PVP auf WOW ist und war Phasenweise auch lustig, klar ist das Open PVP dort nicht so gut, da es erst nach der Veröffnetlichung richtig kam. WAR baut auf RVR und will RVR Kämpfe und das ist ja auch was mir gefällt und würde gern auf ein Open RVR, weil das gefühl einfach besser ist. Man kann und muss überall kämpfen und jeder Zeit und hat nicht diese Ecken wo das nicht geht. Es runde das ganze ab, aber mit dem Huhn macht es Open RVR Sinnfrei. Mit 40er Lowies ganken ist nicht das Problem des Huhn, aber wer das noch immer glaubt, soll es auch weiterhin glauben und weiter meinen das ich ganke und campe und soweiter. Am Ende ist das Huhn keine Lösung, weil es auf Open RVR nichts zu suchen hat, das ganken ist ein Problem. ABer wer auf PVP Servern anfängt, muss damit auch rechnen und ob dich ein 70er oder 6 4 Level höher ganken, ist dabei völlig egal.

Man musste sogar nach einigen Aussagen die Wachen bei den Kriegslagern verstärken, da naja es einige lustige fanden die Lager der Unterlegenen Seite zu überrennen und Quest NSC etc. nieder zu schlachten usw. Das ist auch ent gerade Sinnvoll, daher wurden dort die Wachen verstärkt? Das ist eine Lösung zum Schutz von gewissen Gebieten oder zum Verhindern von Angreifen der NSC. Wie gesag das Level 40 darin gehindert wird das T1 zu ganken ist beim Open RVR halt ne hilfe, aber beendet weder das Problem, noch würde es dann Sinn machen auf einem Open RVR anzufangen und damit könnten sie sich die Open RVR sparen! Dazu kann man sich rächen und oft genug wurde man gegankt und konnte diesen Kerlen es Heimzahl. Wie gesagt ob es 1 40er ist oder 6 4 Level über einen, macht kein Unterschied und wenn die genau vor dem Levelcap stehen und erst mit dem nächsten Level das erreichen, können sie ne Zeitlang einfach ohne Huhn ganken usw.?


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Du erwartest eindeutig was in Richtung "besseres WoW"......das ist WAR nicht.

Das sie sich die Open RvR Regel eigentlich spaaren können...völlig korrekt.


----------



## Patso (23. August 2008)

wisst ihr ich find das hünchen ja eigentlichlich toll weil : 

- das "ganken" erschwert werden soll 
- das in WoW ( schande über mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) allseits beliebte "ziehen" verhindert wird ( du MUSST praktisch mit anderen spielern auf deinem lvl zusammen spielen wen du eine (RvR)-Quest nicht schafst und kannst nicht einfach 4 lvl 40er holen und die sache hatt sich erledigt ) ( fördert meiner meinung nach das "gruppenspiel" 
-und außerdem sieht bestimmt lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( wir können ja mal versuchen ne t1 champion mob ( oder wie auch immer die "elites" da heißen ) mit massen an hünchen zu töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> ( wir können ja mal versuchen ne t1 champion mob ( oder wie auch immer die "elites" da heißen ) mit massen an hünchen zu töten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf die Idee sind die auch gekommen....gibt Titel wenn man als Huhn "kämpft".


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> wisst ihr ich find das hünchen ja eigentlichlich toll weil :
> 
> - das in WoW ( schande über mich
> 
> ...



Ähhhmm...HALT....stimmt nicht ganz. Stimmt, durch den RvR Content kann dich der highlvl nicht durchziehen...AAAAABER, durch den PvE Content kann er dich sehr wohl hindurchboxen, solange du auf einem Core Rule Server spielst, kann auch ein 40er ohne Beschränkung im eigenen T1 PvE Gebiet rumlaufen.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Auf die Idee sind die auch gekommen....gibt Titel wenn man als Huhn "kämpft".



Das ist dann ein "Boaaagboaaaghwaaaaagh" ^^


----------



## sTereoType (23. August 2008)

Patso schrieb:


> - das in WoW ( schande über mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja die xp kann man sich schon so holen mit den höher leveligen aber irgend wann will man ja auch mal seinen namen am oberen ende des lootbags sehen und sei es nur des prestige willens. 

p.s ich fänds lustig das, wenn man ein huhn ausweiden würde, man einen mcchicken looten könnte xD aber das wird rp mäßig und gw nicht in den kram passen ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer soll dann die ganzen Fett gewordenen Orcs vom Schlachtfeld tragen? ^^

Ich weiss jetzt schon wers nicht machen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


na die bringen das hünchenfleisch vorher zum Ork Heida Klumpnz und der macht ein Chicken salad draus xD.
Ich schweife ab: Meine erste erfahrung mit dem Hünchen war im T1 RvR . da flog plötzlich was mit lvl 21 an mir vorbei und ich dachte erst ich hab nen Über-Mob gepullt und wollte schon weglaufen. hab dann aber gemerkt das irgendwie nix passiert und hab einfach mal drauf gehauen. peng und schon war es tot^^


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Gute Frage wäre, wie lange es wohl dauert, bis jemand zum ersten mal den "Might of the Poultry" - Titel freischaltet...töte 100.000 Spieler während du ein Huhn bist xD


----------



## Slaargh (23. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





NA NA NA !


----------



## Höllensturz (23. August 2008)

ich wundere mich schon woher alle menschen so ein wissen haben...

woher wissen die nur, dass man als Hünchen nur 1Hp hat und seine eigenen net behält?
woher wissen die nur, dass man sich net zurück verwandelt , wenn man angegriffen wird?

Für die Rpler:
es war einmal ein lvl 1 Zauberer, der wurde von ein lvl 40 gecampt, daraufhin hat er alle zonen verflucht, dass alle die über der lvlbegrenzung sind sich in hünchen verwandeln.

ich habe fertig...


----------



## Gromthar (23. August 2008)

Die Lösung: einfach auf einem Core-Server spielen und die anderen Leute (auch die Feinde) als MITspieler betrachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliWinzig (23. August 2008)

[....]
anderen Leute (auch die Feinde) als MITspieler betrachten
[...]

Das wäre mein Traum. Hat ja beim Mitbewerber mit seinen 99% Solo inhalten nicht so geklappt.
Vieleicht wird es bei WAR ja besser.

Ein Traum eben ....

... der sich nicht erfüllen wird. WAR ist ab 12. "Das soziale Verhalten mancher Kinder in der Vorpubertät ist eher als
Brutal / Egoistisch zu bezeichnen."*

Alles wird gut ....

*Der Satz ist nicht von mir. (Fachbuch für Pädagogen)


----------



## Yamii (23. August 2008)

Stellt euch doch mal die unglaublichen Möglichkeiten dank der Kollisionabfrage vor.

Ihr nehmt 20 Leute, last euch in Chickens verwandeln und blockt damit den Lowies einen wichtigen Questgeber.
Oder man nimmt SEHR viele Leute und blockt mit Chickens den Eingang zu einer Stadt.

Das wär einen Screenshot wert.


----------



## WilliWinzig (23. August 2008)

Die Kollisionsabfrage greift nur "im Kampf" . Deine 20 Hühner werden von den NPC Wachen einfach gerupft.


----------



## Lari (23. August 2008)

Das Huhn hat soviel Leben, dass dir ein Level 1 Char die Federn ausrupft.
Schaden: 1 1 1 1 1 
Bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (23. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Das Huhn hat soviel Leben, dass dir ein Level 1 Char die Federn ausrupft.
> Schaden: 1 1 1 1 1
> Bisher
> 
> ...



Ähm...nein.
Das Huhn macht keinen Schaden, da es entwaffnet und gesilenced ist.
Es kann also weder angreifen, casten noch das Mount beschwören.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Das Huhn ist auf Core Servern ok, ist auch witzig soweit ja. Aber Open RVR hat es eben nicht zu suchen. 

Dazu könnte man den Huhn auch Fallen stellen. Brot krümmel zum nächsten Gemeinen NSC der ihn dann vermöbelt oder eben zum nächsten Gasthaus ... wo eine Meute Zwerge auf Fleisch und Bier wartet und da so ein Snack gerade recht kommt.

Aber auf Open RVR hat es nichts zu suchen und würde Open RVR Sinnfrei machen. Also könnte es Myhtic ganz einfach machen und die Open RVR auch ganz weglassen. Was einiges ersparen würde an arbeit. Sie lassen ja sonst wichtiger Dinge wie Klassen komplett Weg oder ganze Hauptstädte. Da können sie uach die Open RVR einfach ignon  und brauchen sich darum gar keine Gedanken machen und müssen sich auch nicht die berechtige Kritik dafür an hören. Denn wie gesagt auf einem Core kann man mit 40ern die PVE Zonen einfach machen und somit genau so das Gleichgewicht stören, ziehen und PQ blockieren, zwar net alle aber einige. Gerade T1 sollen es viele PQ im PVE Content sein.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Das Huhn ist auf Core Servern ok, ist auch witzig soweit ja. Aber Open RVR hat es eben nicht zu suchen.
> 
> Dazu könnte man den Huhn auch Fallen stellen. Brot krümmel zum nächsten Gemeinen NSC der ihn dann vermöbelt oder eben zum nächsten Gasthaus ... wo eine Meute Zwerge auf Fleisch und Bier wartet und da so ein Snack gerade recht kommt.
> 
> Aber auf Open RVR hat es nichts zu suchen und würde Open RVR Sinnfrei machen. Also könnte es Myhtic ganz einfach machen und die Open RVR auch ganz weglassen. Was einiges ersparen würde an arbeit. Sie lassen ja sonst wichtiger Dinge wie Klassen komplett Weg oder ganze Hauptstädte. Da können sie uach die Open RVR einfach ignon  und brauchen sich darum gar keine Gedanken machen und müssen sich auch nicht die berechtige Kritik dafür an hören. Denn wie gesagt auf einem Core kann man mit 40ern die PVE Zonen einfach machen und somit genau so das Gleichgewicht stören, ziehen und PQ blockieren, zwar net alle aber einige. Gerade T1 sollen es viele PQ im PVE Content sein.



Das Huhn ist dafür da, dass keine High-Level Chars in den low T Gebieten rumlaufen und die kleinen abschlachten. Deine Argumentation ist nicht sehr sinnvoll.
Die Flamerei ist auch eher..witzig..kann man nicht wirklich ernst nehmen.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Mag sein, aber dennoch sehen die meisten nur das die High Chars die Low Chars nicht ganken können, als grund für das Huhn. Das man dabei beim Leveln gestört wird, das RSP eingeschränkt wird und das Wort OPEN bei RvR dann völlig die Bedeutung verliert ist dabei ja unwichtig und daher würde kaum jemand auf die Open RvR gehen, wenn das Huhn bleibt. Da es eben keinen Sinn machen würde dort zu zocken.

Ich mag nur net das alle nur dieses mit den High Level sehen und die anderen Dinge dabei vergessen, was eben das Huhn auch machen kann. Meine ist wie in den WOW foren die Leute die rum heulen das sie gegankt werden? Mein Gott das ist PVP, damit muss man Leben können und damit muss man klar kommen und am Ende sind alle 70 geworden oder 60 die es wollten. Das Huhn löst nur ein Problem das 40er Lowies ganken, mehr löst es nicht und das ist eben in meinen Augen nur auf Core Server vertretbar, auf Open RVR ist das einfach nur Schwachsinn.


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

Da wollen alle immer Spiele mit inovativen Ideen, und wenn da was kommt, heulen wieder alle.

Ich finde, dass das Huhn wirklich ne sehr gute Idee ist um das Lowie-Ganken zu unterbinden. Und warum bitte sollte das Lowie-Ganken nicht auch auf PVP servern unterbunden werden?

Die Leute, die es angeilt alles One-hitten zu können sollen halt was anderes daddeln. Skill ftw


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber dennoch sehen die meisten nur das die High Chars die Low Chars nicht ganken können, als grund für das Huhn. Das man dabei beim Leveln gestört wird, das RSP eingeschränkt wird und das Wort OPEN bei RvR dann völlig die Bedeutung verliert ist dabei ja unwichtig und daher würde kaum jemand auf die Open RvR gehen, wenn das Huhn bleibt. Da es eben keinen Sinn machen würde dort zu zocken.
> 
> Ich mag nur net das alle nur dieses mit den High Level sehen und die anderen Dinge dabei vergessen, was eben das Huhn auch machen kann. Meine ist wie in den WOW foren die Leute die rum heulen das sie gegankt werden? Mein Gott das ist PVP, damit muss man Leben können und damit muss man klar kommen und am Ende sind alle 70 geworden oder 60 die es wollten. Das Huhn löst nur ein Problem das 40er Lowies ganken, mehr löst es nicht und das ist eben in meinen Augen nur auf Core Server vertretbar, auf Open RVR ist das einfach nur Schwachsinn.



Was bringst du bitte für ne Argumentation dass das Huhn Open RvR einschränken würde? Das ist doch völliger Schwachfug. 40er sollen sich auch in den wichtigen Gebieten, den T4 Gebieten kloppen, und nicht den Krieg in ein T1 Gebiet verlegen. Das ist absolut keine Argumentation von dir, sondern wirkt eher, als würde es dich nerven, dass du dich nich an kleinen auslassen kannst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (23. August 2008)

Also, wenn hier auch nur ein EINZIGES Argument fällt, das das Mitmischen im PvP lowerer Gebiete gerechtfertigt, würde das die Diskussion sehr viel weiterbringen.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Egal seht es wie ihr es wollt. Ich verstehe die Huhn Regel nur auf Core Server, auf open RVR hat sie nichts zu suchen. Weil es eben nicht nur die 40er Stört, es stört etliches anderes. Aber das ist ja egal. Da kann man als 40er nur noch im T4 abhängen und dauerhaft RVR machen. Sehr fein ok, dann ist das zwar ok. Aber auf einem Core Server "Ich Schaffe die Quest net hilft mir wer?" dann kommt ein 40er an hilft den kleinen Kerl bei der Quest und geht wieder. Taja auf Open RVR ist das nicht möglich, da man ja auto Flag ist. Dann gibt es noch solche Dinge. Du machst gerade im T1 schön die Quests etc. puff LEvelcap Huhn? Ja ich weiß net ob das cool ist. Mit in der Quest Huhn? Die auf Core Server machen weiter und killen Mob umd Mob und du musst dann als Huhn los dackeln? Das Huhn löst nur ein Problem, das die aus höhrem T's in die kleineren gehen und dort das RVR stören. Das war es, das ist der einzige Vorteil des Huhnes, das war es. Die Nachteil, dies noch mit sich bringt sind wohl egal. Gut dann wird man net mehr vom 40er gegankt ... super. 

Du kannst beim LEvel ein Huhn werden, mitten im Questen. Du willst anderen helfen, weil jemand gefragt hat. Dann läufste hin und hilfst und irgenwann bist du ein Huhn und kannst in deiner eigenen Zone nichts mehr machen? Musst sogar aufpassen das dich andere ganken? Das kann es doch nicht sein. Das mit dem High Chars Low Chars grinden und ganken und killen und sonstwas tun, das wird verhindert. Es wird aber dabei auch das LEvel gestört, das Questen, das Helfen unterbunden und damit sogar die Tiers viel schneller leer werden und die ganzen 40 alle eines Tages ins T4 zwängen! richtig zwängen und auf Open RVR ist das nicht gerade die Feine Art. Auf Core Server kann der super 40er immernoch im PVE Gebiet die Starken Mobs killen und damit natürlich nicht ganken, nein er macht ja was? Er killt also mit Level 40 ein PQ Encounter oder macht PQ oder killt Mobs die dafür nötig sind. Aber ein 40er auf Open RVR kann das auch wollen, er kann auch mal helfen wollen und muss net dafür 3 Chars haben von seiner Klasse, damit er mal im T1 oder im T2 oder im T3 helfen kann und dann am besten so wenig XP wie möglich, man könnte ja gleich Huhn werden? Finde das kein Lösung und würde den Open RVR Server zu einem Core Server machen. Zwar hat man den High Gank schutz, aber andere Nachteilel.

Daher ich glaub nicht daran das, dass Huhn auf Open RVR kommen wird. Es tät das Open RVR zu nichte mahcen und diesen Servertyp überflüssig. Daher könnten sie sich diesen Servertyp sparen und gleich auf Core Server bleiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Wieso wird der Servertyp überflüssig? Weil du nicht in die Lowgebiete kannst? Was ist das bitte für ein Argument "Ich kann da nicht hin, das ist sinnlos"
Wer PvE nebenbei machen will, soll auf einem Core Server gehen!
OpenRvR ist genau für das: RvR, kein PvE Gebiet... wer das nicht kapiert und noch nebenbei mehr PvE machen will hat irgendwas essentielles nicht verstanden.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. August 2008)

Es ist gut, dass du mit deiner Meinung und deiner nicht-vorhandenen-Argumentation alleine da stehst. Es ist auch nicht im Sinne, dass Lows sich nur von Highs überall durchziehn lassen und sonst was.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Egal, ihr seht alle nur das Prob mit den Highs. MEhr seht ihr nicht, das ist nicht das Prob. Das ist keine Rechtfertigung für das Huhn. Nur dieser eine Punkt. Wie gesagt Levelcap, es geht net nur darum mit 40 lowies mal zu helfen, es geht darum das dieses Levelcap wichtig ist. Das du beim Level sogar gestört werden kannst, das einige T-Gebiete damit Völlig aussterben könnten usw.

Das hat nicht nur damit zu tun. Auf Core Server geht es, das ein 40er ein Lowie hilft. Klar geht es nicht ums ziehen, aber wenn keiner weiter da ist? ICh weiß net wenn einige nur sagen das die High Chars net mehr rein können ist Grund für das Huhn, ist das genau so nichts sagend. Das ist nur ein Grund und das einzige was das Huhn auch verhindert. Das damit das Huhn andere Nachteil aufwirft, sit ja jeden egal. Weil ja die 40er net mehr ganken können? Versteh es nicht. Das mit Open RVR heißt doch net dauerhaft RVR? WAR ist RVR! Ob Core oder Open, da ist PVE eh egal und nur zum Level gedacht oder eben um mal Abwechslung zu haben und paar lustige Quests zu machen, gerade Orks sollen sehr schöne haben. ABer PVE ist in WAR völlig fehl am Platz, das hat mit dem Server nichts zu tun. Nur auf Core kann man mit 40 immernoch überall ihn, außer in die RVR Gebiete oder wenn man fürs RVR Markiert ist und auf einem Open RVR geht sowas net mehr und dann noch das Prob, das man beim Level gestört wird, das RSP nicht mehr möglich ist auf Open RVR RP, diese Varainte wäre dann die meine. Nur als Zwerg kann man net mit 40 und seiner Rüstung in eine T1 Zonenkneipe gehen und mal den Milchbärten erzählen was man so erlebt hat. Nein das ghet ja nicht? Weil einige nur eins sehen, nur eins. Wer 40 ist soll im T4 bleiben, dort RVR machen dort alles machen und wenn er in niedriger T's geht will er nur ganken, stören und ähnliches? Ihr seht fast alle nur 40er 40er oder 40er ... die lowies ganken, ihr seht nicht die anderen Problem oder ignot sie einfach. Auf Core Server geht das Huhn, auf Open RVR ist es fehl am Platz.


----------



## sTereoType (23. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Egal, ihr seht alle nur das Prob mit den Highs. MEhr seht ihr nicht, das ist nicht das Prob. Das ist keine Rechtfertigung für das Huhn. Nur dieser eine Punkt. Wie gesagt Levelcap, es geht net nur darum mit 40 lowies mal zu helfen, es geht darum das dieses Levelcap wichtig ist. Das du beim Level sogar gestört werden kannst, das einige T-Gebiete damit Völlig aussterben könnten usw.
> 
> Das hat nicht nur damit zu tun. Auf Core Server geht es, das ein 40er ein Lowie hilft. Klar geht es nicht ums ziehen, aber wenn keiner weiter da ist? ICh weiß net wenn einige nur sagen das die High Chars net mehr rein können ist Grund für das Huhn, ist das genau so nichts sagend. Das ist nur ein Grund und das einzige was das Huhn auch verhindert. Das damit das Huhn andere Nachteil aufwirft, sit ja jeden egal. Weil ja die 40er net mehr ganken können? Versteh es nicht. Das mit Open RVR heißt doch net dauerhaft RVR? WAR ist RVR! Ob Core oder Open, da ist PVE eh egal und nur zum Level gedacht oder eben um mal Abwechslung zu haben und paar lustige Quests zu machen, gerade Orks sollen sehr schöne haben. ABer PVE ist in WAR völlig fehl am Platz, das hat mit dem Server nichts zu tun. Nur auf Core kann man mit 40 immernoch überall ihn, außer in die RVR Gebiete oder wenn man fürs RVR Markiert ist und auf einem Open RVR geht sowas net mehr und dann noch das Prob, das man beim Level gestört wird, das RSP nicht mehr möglich ist auf Open RVR RP, diese Varainte wäre dann die meine. Nur als Zwerg kann man net mit 40 und seiner Rüstung in eine T1 Zonenkneipe gehen und mal den Milchbärten erzählen was man so erlebt hat. Nein das ghet ja nicht? Weil einige nur eins sehen, nur eins. Wer 40 ist soll im T4 bleiben, dort RVR machen dort alles machen und wenn er in niedriger T's geht will er nur ganken, stören und ähnliches? Ihr seht fast alle nur 40er 40er oder 40er ... die lowies ganken, ihr seht nicht die anderen Problem oder ignot sie einfach. Auf Core Server geht das Huhn, auf Open RVR ist es fehl am Platz.


welches problem denn bitte? du kannst die q's in deinem lvl-gebiet alle alleine schaffen. dauert dann zwar länger aber es geht. also muss man sichd a schon mal nicht ziehen lassen. wenn du dir von einem 40er bei na pq helfen lassen willst hast du nicht mal wirklich was von der pq außer die stage-ep. den dicken loot kannste mit hilfe eines lvl 40er abschreiben und viel reknown punkte bekommste auch nicht wenn der 40er die ganze arbeit macht. nenn uns doch einfach mal ein konkretes beispiel wo ein lvl 40er im t1 bzw t2 wirklich was brinkt


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> welches problem denn bitte?


Das ist ein 70er NoSkill Schlingendorntalganker bzw. camper und das möchte er jetzt auch in WAR machen! Bei Quests helfen lächerlich, es gibt ein Gruppensuchtool!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Es gibt nicht nur ein Gruppensuchtool, nein es werden einem offene Gruppen DIREKT angezeigt und man kann sich sogar selbst da einladen, wenn der Gruppenleiter die Standardoption der Offenen Gruppe aktiviert hatte.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Das ist ein 70er NoSkill Schlingendorntalganker bzw. camper und das möchte er jetzt auch in WAR machen! Bei Quests helfen lächerlich, es gibt ein Gruppensuchtool!



Es gibt auch nirgendwo einen Quest in freier Wildbahn bei dem man mal was stärkeres als einen normalen Mob töten muss.
PQs....die 40er nehmen dem kleinen die EXP Weg, die rufpunkte der jeweiligen PQ und den loot nehmen sie auch noch weg (man kann NICHT passen bei PQs)

Der 40er nervt dich  als "kleiner" nur, er KANN dir eigentlich gar nicht helfen.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Naja gut egal. ICh weiß net, gut ... naja. Gut.

Also wenn ihr levelt und Huhn werdet auf open RVR, mitten in der Quest, mitten im RVR oder sonst wann. Ist das ja kein Problem? Wenn man auf einem RSP Server mal runter rennt und mal hier und da was macht ist es kein Problem, wenn man Huhn ist? NEin wozu, man will ja nur RSP? Gut das man als 40er den Loot klaut, mag sein, das hab ich net so bedacht. Aber dennoch auf Core Server kann der 40er dir das Wegnehmen, auf Open RVR geht es garnicht. Da kann er nichts machen, garnichts nur T4? 

Ich verstehe net warum das Huhn eine Lösung für das ganken sein soll. Dazu hört auf zu glauben das ich ein ganker bin. Das ist ja schrecklich. Da könnte ich genau so sagen, das alle die hier das Huhn Verteidigen und immer wieder sagen, das es nur hilft das die 40er net ganken, das die jenigen in WOW geheutl haben. Die Kerlchen waren die nur mit Gruppen groß waren und dann los gegangen sind und einzelne gebasht haben, das es die waren die GMs Tickets schrieben, weil mal ein nerviger 60er oder 70er gegankt hatte? Das sag ich aber nicht, weil es nicht stimmt. Genau so wenig wie das ich ganken tu, nur weil ich auch mal Probleme im Huhn sehen, wo andere das nicht sehen? DAs Huhn bringt Probleme mit sich und kann deswegen auf Open RVR net funktionieren, weil es diese Zone ausdünnen würde, schneller als auf Core Servern. Denn dort kann der 40er die PQ stören, in dem er den Encounter killt.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr levelt und Huhn werdet auf open RVR, mitten in der Quest, mitten im RVR oder sonst wann. Ist das ja kein Problem? Wenn man auf einem RSP Server mal runter rennt und mal hier und da was macht ist es kein Problem, wenn man Huhn ist? NEin wozu, man will ja nur RSP? Gut das man als 40er den Loot klaut, mag sein, das hab ich net so bedacht. Aber dennoch auf Core Server kann der 40er dir das Wegnehmen, auf Open RVR geht es garnicht. Da kann er nichts machen, garnichts nur T4?



Was willst du eigentlich....auf nem Core kannst du eigentlich auch "nur T4 machen" in den anderen Bereichen langweilst du dich zu tode weil alles "easy Mode" ist.
Du kannst dort halt noch deinen Wälzer mit PVE Einträgen nachfüllen.......jetzt erzähl mir aber nicht das DIES dein Primäres Argument als PvP Spieler ist.

Als PvP Spieler sehe ich eigentlich das Hauptinterresse darin, gegnerische Spieler zu besiegen (NICHT abzuschlachten). Auserdem darin die feindliche Stadt abzubrennen und unter keinen Umständen den "Feind" an "meine" Stadt ranzulassen.  Das geht NUR im T4. Warum zum Geier soll man als PvP Spieler in die Low Tiers.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Warum weil es eine ganze Welt ist?

Warum soll man im PVP nicht sein Buch ausfüllen, in Kneipen als Zwerg seine Gesichten erzählen? Geht es nur ums Endgamefarming?? Klar ist man oft im T4, aber man ist gezwungen dort zu bleiben! Dazu geht es ja net nur um 40, sonder mittem im Questen kannst du ein Huhn werden auf Open RVR, mitten drin? Das ist doch genau so ein Prob. Klar was will ich mit 40 im T1. Hm schonmal daran gedacht, das es auch RSP geben könnte? Also das es net nur grinding gibT? Das einige gern einfach Gebiete anschauen, als Zwerg den Hegels erzählen was Sache ist, mal helfen das jemand ne Quest erfüllen kann etc. Ich denk es ist kein Solospiel, also man kann doch wohl auch helfen wollen? Man kann doch beim Würfeln auch passen etc. Man kann doch net nur ins T4 gehen und dort bleiben, nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht das man mit seinem 40er Lowies gankt. Dann werden die RSPler bestraft, dafür das andere ganken. Dann wird man bestraft wenn man seinen Kumpel einfach helfen will, weil keiner sonst weiter in diesem Gebiet groß ist und helfen kann? Sehen einige nur die 40er? Nur die 40er als PRoblem und vergessen dabei die anderen Dinge.

Die Dinge die neben PVP noch zählen. Klar ist es RVR und da kämpft man und macht usw. Aber man kann doch ander Dinge machen. Pflanzen, Sammeln, Helfen, RSP und gerade als Gobbo kichernd auf einem Hügel sitzten und Versuchen aus Pilzen ne Mixtur zu brauen, die eine zum Fanatic werden lässt, ob das geht ist egal, aber man kann es Versuche und warum soll man das in einem Gebiet wo einen dauerhaft jemand auf die Eier geht, sondern da wo man auch mal in Ruhe sein kann. Warum soll man net als Gilde mal ein Gildentreffen in der Freien Natur machen, dort wo man eben net gleich überfallen wird. Warum soll man als Zwerg net den kleinen von den großen Taten der Ahnen und großen Brüder und Schwester zählen? Weil es 40er gibt die ganken?? Nur deswegen soll ich auf eine Freiwelt verzichten, mich ins T4 Quetschen lassen. Guild Wars war ein geniales Spiel, es war neu, es war was eigenes und keine Weiterentwicklung, es war eigene und wirklich genial. Was mich daran störte war diese Welt, sie war groß und hübsch, man war aber so allein dort und keine Chance auf RSP und keine Chance auf das Gefühl das man an was Teilnimmt. Soll WAR auch so aussehen, das alles nur im T4 dann ist und im T1-T3 keiner mehr ist, weil großteil der Leute das Levelcap bekommen hat und dann wieder in das nächst T muss als Huhn und hoffen das ihn niemand einfach so gankt, weil er ja ein Huhn ist? Weiß net. Die Welt von WOW ist alt, net das beste und nervige PVEfarmquest und leider kein RSP. Aber die Welt ist runder und vollstänidger. Wenn bei den Open RVR das Huhn kommt, ist es als würde man die Welt einfach zu machen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das man als 40er darunter muss. Es geht um das Gesamte! Nur sinnlos T4 farmen ... naja toll das fänd ich auf die dauer genau so langweilig wei bei WOW nur Dailys machen etc. . Man will doch auch als 40er mal was anders tun und gerade als Eisenbrecher bietet es sich an den Milchbärten und Hegels, die noch grün hinter den Ohren sind mal bissel was zu erzählen. Mal in der Kneipe mit seinen Kumpels ein auf die alten Tage heben gehen, mal dies und das tun und net mitten im T4, was man schon in und Auswendig dann kennt einen zu heben. Man hat ja net mal ne Eigene Haupstadt, da darf man den Zwergen doch net noch ihre ganzen Zonen verkleinern. 

Das huhn schränkt auf einem Open RVR die Welt ein und macht sie klein. Nichst mit ganken etc. sondern das man eben beim Level achtgeben muss, wenn man an die Grenze kommt was man gerade macht, das man beim RSP dann am Ende auf die T4 beschränkt ist. Das man seinen Tome nie voll  bekommt und damit vielleicht ne coole Taktik verloren geht, weil man die net Nachholen kann. Weil man gewisse Dinge net machen kann. Ich geh doch net nur auf eine Open RVR um PVP zu machen. Ich will das Spiel kaufen um Open RVR zu machen und dann eben auch mal RSP zu zocken, dann auch mal das Tome zu machen, Ruhm zu sammeln, einfach gewisse Erungenschaften haben. Einfach das und jenes und net ... Levelcap ... so jetzt geh in die nächste Zone. Vergiss alles was hier ist, vergiss die Quests, den Ruhm, die Items und geh T2! Wenn du auf den Weg einen mutigen Gegner triffst der dich als Huhn besiegt, weil er ja kein ganker ist dann lauf neu los und hoffe das du als Huhn die Zone heute noch verlassen kannst? Du musst dann mit LEvelcap als Huhn ins nächst Gebiet reisen? Nene auf Open RVR geht das Prinzip net auf.

Achja das ist auch RVR mit dem Besiegen, brennen im T4 usw. Aber es gibt auch Leute die eben was anderes wollen, neben dem RVR. Halt RSP zum Beispiel, halt Helfen zum Beispiel, Reisen zum Beispiel, das Tome vollbekommen, die ganze Karte aufdecken zum Beispiel etc.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Moagim, dass muss aber nicht allen so gehen....Ich zum Beispiel bin sehr wohl daran interessiert, mit meinem Char jeden irgendwie erreichbaren ToK Eintrag freizuschalten, und wenn ich dafür Easymode Mobs zu tausenden Killen muss, dann solls mir recht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar ist meine Hauptbeschäftigung in WAR der Krieg gegen die Order ... Gott, da klingt ein Zitat aus "300" in meinem Kopf *g* ... aber in erster Linie ist es ein MMORPG von eoischer Grösse, und einer der wichtigsten Anreize dieser Games, zumindest so weit es mich betrifft, ist das Erforschen, Erkunden und Erleben der GESAMTEN Spielwelt...nicht nur des Ausschnittes in dem das "primäre Spielziel" mich gerade haben will ^^

Insofern, so weit es mich und meine Gilde betrifft werden wir wohl das Ruleset bespielen, welches unsere Bewegungsfreiheit in der Welt am wenigsten einschränkt.


Zum Thema 300:

*"SPARTIATEN!* *Geniales Echo* *Was ist euer Handwerk?"  "HAOU! HAOU HAOU!"*


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Khorgarjin, ganz ehrlich... was willst du auf nem OpenRvR Server, wenn du das alles willst? Für dich ist das beste der Core Server, nur RvR in den designierten Gebieten, ansonsten Ruhe, kannst alles machen was du willst... aber auf einem OpenRvR Server geht es eben darum RvR zu machen, dem Gegner so richtig fertig machen, die Burgen brennen lassen, Ketzer, Häretiker, Chaosanhänger auf den Straßen brennend zu sehen!
Ganz ehrlich... wenn du nur dann und wann RvR machen willst, dann geh auf einen Core Server... der OpenRvR Server ist dann absolut nichts für dich


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Warum weil es eine ganze Welt ist?
> 
> Warum soll man im PVP nicht sein Buch ausfüllen, in Kneipen als Zwerg seine Gesichten erzählen? Geht es nur ums Endgamefarming?? Klar ist man oft im T4, aber man ist gezwungen dort zu bleiben! Dazu geht es ja net nur um 40, sonder mittem im Questen kannst du ein Huhn werden auf Open RVR, mitten drin? Das ist doch genau so ein Prob. Klar was will ich mit 40 im T1. Hm schonmal daran gedacht, das es auch RSP geben könnte? Also das es net nur grinding gibT? Das einige gern einfach Gebiete anschauen, als Zwerg den Hegels erzählen was Sache ist, mal helfen das jemand ne Quest erfüllen kann etc. Ich denk es ist kein Solospiel, also man kann doch wohl auch helfen wollen? Man kann doch beim Würfeln auch passen etc. Man kann doch net nur ins T4 gehen und dort bleiben, nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht das man mit seinem 40er Lowies gankt. Dann werden die RSPler bestraft, dafür das andere ganken. Dann wird man bestraft wenn man seinen Kumpel einfach helfen will, weil keiner sonst weiter in diesem Gebiet groß ist und helfen kann? Sehen einige nur die 40er? Nur die 40er als PRoblem und vergessen dabei die anderen Dinge.
> 
> ...



Schon wieder Blocksatz....

Du gehst immer noch viel zu sehr vom Aufbau der WoW Welt aus. 
Diese Siedlungen findst du in WAR zb als umkämpfte Stellen mit NPCs verseucht, oder abgebrannte/zerstörte FEINDsiedlungen. Wenn du in die Kneipe zum Bier trinken willst = Hauptstadt.

Nein du wirst nicht mittendrin zum Huhn, wenn du nur questest, langt dir das nicht um die Huhn Grenze zu erreichen. Das "nur questen" ist ABSOLUT kein Argument wenn es dir um Open RvR geht.

Es gibt kein "helfen" oder "ziehen" in WAR.....du schadest damit den kleinen eigentlich immer. KEIN WOW.
Beim Pflanzen sammeln...bitte WAS?. das gibts überhaupt nicht in WAR.

So wie du den Aufbau beschreibst......geh nach WoW. Das findest du in WAR einfach nicht.  Du startest überal mitten in einer Schlacht und kämpfst praktisch gleich mitten im Krieg. Da gibts kein "den kleinen mal von den Ahnen erzählen" wenn du das bei dem Aufbau der Zonen versuchst wirkt es einfach nur lächerlich. Das einzige wo es mal wirklich etwas ruhiger wäre = Hauptstadt.

*Ich geh doch net nur auf eine Open RVR um PVP zu machen. Ich will das Spiel kaufen um Open RVR zu machen*
Wie oft noch? der Aufbau der Spielwelt gibt kein wirkliches Open PvP her!

Du kannst eine Zone nur an bestimmten Stellen verlassen. Vom unteren Tier an einer Stelle, am oberen Tier an einer Stelle, am Flugpunkt.
Du  hast KEINEN Belebungspunkt in der Nähe des feindlichen PVE Gebietes. Die Grenzwachen hauen dich mit einem Schuß aus den Latschen. Die Spielwelt blockiert dich wenn du "zum Feind rüber" wilst.


Die ganze PVE Story beschreibt dich als frischen Rekruten/armen Bauern/geschlüpfte Grünhaut die sich ihren Armeebossen langsam beweisen muss um sich der Armee anschließen zu dürfen.


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Wenn es so sit, wie es geradche Beschrieben wurde. Ist ein ein reines RVR Grinding, also nichts weiter als PVP. Kein RSP, nur in Haupstädten, keine Welt erkunden? Dann ist das Spiel ja noch kleiner als ich dachte. Dann heißt es einfach nur langweiliges dauerhaftes PVP, keine Abwechlsung zum alltag? Nur RVR ... dann net mal alle Hauptstädte ... dann net mal alle Klassen ... das wird ja immer kleiner.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Wenn es so sit, wie es geradche Beschrieben wurde. Ist ein ein reines RVR Grinding, also nichts weiter als PVP. Kein RSP, nur in Haupstädten, keine Welt erkunden? Dann ist das Spiel ja noch kleiner als ich dachte. Dann heißt es einfach nur langweiliges dauerhaftes PVP, keine Abwechlsung zum alltag? Nur RVR ... dann net mal alle Hauptstädte ... dann net mal alle Klassen ... das wird ja immer kleiner.



Wenn das nichtermöglichen von PvP, abseits von Zielen die die Kampagne weiter bringen als "langweiliges PvP" bezeichnest....dann Ja. 
Es ist tatsächlich nichts weiter als PvP. Darum nennt es sich auch PvP Spiel, nicht PVE Spiel.

"kleine Welt" was hast du denn bitte erwartet, wenn du dir die Zonen Podcasts angesehen hast? da war DEUTLICH zu erkennen das es kein "völlig freies Kontinente bereisen wie in WoW" geben wird.
Die Zonen sind ausschnitte aus der Warhammerwelt nicht die komplette riesige Warhammerwelt.....bis das drin ist, dauert es Jahre.

Hier wird halt nicht einfach mal eine komplette neue Welt (Beispiel Schwerbenwelt) drangepappt, sondern stückchenweise die Warhammerwelt eingebaut.
Langfristig denken.....


----------



## Khorgarjin (23. August 2008)

Ich denke Langfristig. Die haben Problem erstmal das ihre Klassen net da sind, es fehlen Klassen und das geht net. Das die Hautpstädte net alle da sind ... das geht auch net sollte auch noch kommen und dann halt Crafting für die Katze ist und die Mastery auch noch seltsam etc. Ne ich warte eh ab, denkmal 1 oder 2 Monate und schaue dann nach Testacc. Wenn es die gibt probiere ich es, wenn nicht ... dann zahle ich keine 50 Euroe für das Spiel. Solange die Welt nicht vollständig ist und man net alle Klassen hat. Die Welt von Warhammer ist wirklich genial, die Völker cool und die Zwerge zäh. Aber wenn man net alles ausleben kann würde am Ende meinen Zwerg langweilig und immer nur Zerstörung klopfen und in einer Menschenkneipe das Wasser trinken, was die Bier nennen? Nene ich warte das Game eh ab, find nur die Regelung mit dem Huhn so oder so für open RVR Schrott. Da es eben alles noch kleiner macht. Aber wo ist dann der Unterschied zum Core, wenn es kein Open PVP gibt??? Dann brauchen sie kein Open RVR. Das würde einiges sparen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (23. August 2008)

Den Fehler den hier viele machen ist, das T1-T3 wirklich reine Levelphasen sind.

Es gibt einfach keine vernünftigen Gründe dort wirklich rumzuhängen. Selbst beim "vervollständigen" deines Wälzers. Als Beispiel bekommst du für das abschliessen von PQ Phasen Wälzereinträge, wenn du jetzt aber rumläufst und mit 40 anfängst jedes PQ zu machen, wirst du dabei in den kleinen Zonen jedesmal niedrigere Chars in den Wahnsinn treiben, da es für sie nicht wirklich hilfreich ist wenn ein high-lvl char die mobs dort wegfarmt.

Und die "Welt" ist im dem Sinne nicht frei sondern eben linear, man könnte T1-T3 auch als umfangreiches Tutorial sehen auf dem Weg zum T4.


----------



## WilliWinzig (23. August 2008)

Vom 19.8.2008

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=AtPWVvVYxl8&feature=user

tja, liebe pvp low lvl ganker. euer spiel ist war nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




WO steht eigentlich das es das Huhn auf Open RvR Realms überhaupt gibt ?
Vlt gibt es das Huhn nur auf Core Realms. Was ja sinn machen würde.


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2008)

Du hast auch auf nen Core server Open RVR! Nur  bist halt nicht RVR geflagt in PVE gebieten!


----------



## -Sar- (23. August 2008)

@Khorgarjin, hör am besten auf über das thema nachzudenken und nehm es so hin wie es ist.. . auserdem solltest du vielleicht mal deine schreibweise überarbeiten, da sind echt ein paar sätze drin..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Ist es denn so wenn man in "eigene" ( Ein gebiet das die fraktion kontrolliert der man angehört) Gebiete auch ein huhn wird ?


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Betaserver: eine Gruppe macht eine 18er PQ und hat als Heiler einen 23er Zeloten dabei. 
Ein 13er kommt dazu und hat PvP an.
Zelot heilt den 13er.
Zelot bekommt PvP flagg.
Zelot = Huhn.


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. August 2008)

Khorgajin wird immer lustiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshiwan (23. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Da war DEUTLICH zu erkennen das es kein "völlig freies Kontinente bereisen wie in WoW" geben wird.
> Die Zonen sind Ausschnitte aus der Warhammerwelt nicht die komplette riesige Warhammerwelt.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wußte ich bis dato ja gar nicht! Hm... wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Ich werde in die Zonen teleportiert oder wie? Ich kann mich ned auf mein Gaul setzen und zwei Stunden am Stück vom Norden der Karte gen Süden bewegen und durch die einzelnen Zonen laufen / reiten oder wie muß ich das verstehen? 

Verwirrte Grüße, Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das wußte ich bis dato ja gar nicht! Hm... wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Ich werde in die Zonen teleportiert oder wie? Ich kann mich ned auf mein Gaul setzen und zwei Stunden am Stück vom Norden der Karte gen Süden bewegen und durch die einzelnen Zonen laufen / reiten oder wie muß ich das verstehen?
> ...



T1-----T1  =gekoppelt ohne Ladeschirm
 |---------|   =Ladeschirm
T2-----T2 = gekoppelt ohne Ladeschirm
 |---------|   =Ladeschirm
T3-----T3 = gekoppelt ohne Ladeschirm
 |---------|   =Ladeschirm
T4--T4--T4 = gekoppelt ohne Ladeschirm


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Betaserver: eine Gruppe macht eine 18er PQ und hat als Heiler einen 23er Zeloten dabei.
> Ein 13er kommt dazu und hat PvP an.
> Zelot heilt den 13er.
> Zelot bekommt PvP flagg.
> Zelot = Huhn.




Achso also nur wenn man pvp Geflaggt is ok danke.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Achso also nur wenn man pvp Geflaggt is ok danke.



Jep und auf Open RvR Servern ist man ja die ganze Zeit RvR geflägt, also könnte das probleme geben, wenn du aus irgendeinem grund ins low lvl gebiet willst.


----------



## Velian (23. August 2008)

ICh schaetze mal der Gedanke hinter dem Huhn ist auch = Fuer jeden Kill kriegt das Reich Punkte die den Sieg im Tier bestimmen (Es sein denn das hat sich geaendert 3 wochen ohne Internet sind schwer aufzuholen) Wenn nun ein 40 unten rumlaeft und 1-10 umnietet wird der Sieg im Tier nicht durch den Skill der Spieler entschieden. sondern durch Ganker also ist es eben NICHT egal ob man mal Gegankt wird 

aber ich bin kein Betatester und weiss daher nicht ob sich das wirklich so Extrem auswirken wuerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliWinzig (23. August 2008)

Ein Keep in t4 ist soviel "Wert" wie alle Keeps in T1-T3 zusammen.
Ganken in Low Gebieten ist also eher sinnlos.
Quelle leider unbekannt da ich, wie ihr sicher auch, viel lese und massig videos ansehe.


----------



## KalTaron (23. August 2008)

Also ich denke auch, dass Ganken schon alleine aufgrund des Designs des Spiels nicht viele Anhaenger haben wird. Wenn man mal schnell paar Leuten auf die Schnauze hauen will (und sich dabei ohne Risiko gross fuehlen will), schliesst man sich einfach nem grossen Zerg an und kloppt sich durch. 

Auf nem Core-Server kann ich die Mechanik mit dem Huhn schon nachvollziehen. Obwohl es etwas nervig ist, dass man als Lvl12er keinen RvR geflaggten Spieler im T1 heilen darf. Sieht man das Flag wenigstens deutlich?

Auf Open-Servern wird es aber schon etwas seltsam. Das Problem sehe ich nicht unbedingt mit Leuten, die zig Level ueber dem Cap sind. Aber was ist mit jemandem, der mit Lvl11 gern noch ne Quest im T1 fertig machen moechte und unterwegs Lvl12 wird? Nicht nur, dass er praktisch null Chance hat eine (PvE) Quest(reihe) abzuschliessen, nein er darf auch noch als Huhn ins T2 wackeln... Find ich etwas ungeschickt geloest.


----------



## dawii (23. August 2008)

bis jetzt haben die nicht  gesagt das wenn du einen heilst sofort zum huhn wirst und das mit den zohnen geht nicht anders du must auch mit lvl 40 in ne t1-t3 zohne um die zu holenoder glaubst du das es für die zohnen immer leute geben wird die das entsprechende lvl haben um die festung zu erobern und die zohnen spielen da keine rolle wenn du einen angreifst der low lvl hat wirst einfach zum huhn ende nichts mit huhn wegen heal oder so oder mit den zohnen 

stellt sich nur die frage kann ich mit ner low lvl gruppe auf nen  lvl 40 oder so gehen ich weiß ja das der zum huhn wird wenn der etwas macht gibts infos ?


----------



## KalTaron (23. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> bis jetzt haben die nicht  gesagt das wenn du einen heilst sofort zum huhn wirst und das mit den zohnen geht nicht anders du must auch mit lvl 40 in ne t1-t3 zohne um die zu holenoder glaubst du das es für die zohnen immer leute geben wird die das entsprechende lvl haben um die festung zu erobern und die zohnen spielen da keine rolle wenn du einen angreifst der low lvl hat wirst einfach zum huhn ende nichts mit huhn wegen heal oder so oder mit den zohnen
> 
> stellt sich nur die frage kann ich mit ner low lvl gruppe auf nen  lvl 40 oder so gehen ich weiß ja das der zum huhn wird wenn der etwas macht gibts infos ?


AFAIK wird man zum Huhn, wenn man RvR geflaggt in ner Zone unter seinem Level-Cap ist. (Lvl12 fuer T1, Lvl22 fuer T2, Lvl32 fuer T3) 
Heilen eines RvR geflaggten Spielers flaggt dich selber -> Huhn.
Und auf Open Servern soll man immer RvR geflaggt sein. Stellt sich die Frage, wie man zum finalen Dungeon kommt. Der liegt naemlich IIRC im T3...


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

KalTaron schrieb:


> AFAIK wird man zum Huhn, wenn man RvR geflaggt in ner Zone unter seinem Level-Cap ist. (Lvl12 fuer T1, Lvl22 fuer T2, Lvl32 fuer T3)
> Heilen eines RvR geflaggten Spielers flaggt dich selber -> Huhn.
> Und auf Open Servern soll man immer RvR geflaggt sein. Stellt sich die Frage, wie man zum finalen Dungeon kommt. Der liegt naemlich IIRC im T3...



Als Huhn hinwatscheln ?


----------



## WilliWinzig (23. August 2008)

Leider weiss ich auch zu wenig. Ich stelle mir mal vor, es gibt bei dem ominösen 40er sowas wie Weihe/Dornen oder sonnst eine Schaden verursachende Aura.

Der low stellt sich rein, Plopp, 40er Huhn und Tod.

WoW :  Jäger pullt in Weihe . Stellt sich tod. Paladin hat Aggro.

also das mit dem "zuerst" ist so einfach nicht.


----------



## DecxX (23. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Als Huhn hinwatscheln ?



Das wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.. Sähe aber sicher witzig aus.. Ein ganzer Hühner Warband durch die Gegend watschelnd xP


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Das wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.. Sähe aber sicher witzig aus.. Ein ganzer Hühner Warband durch die Gegend watschelnd xP




Naja aber wie solte es denn ander sein ?


----------



## DecxX (23. August 2008)

hmm..

Ein direktes Portal in/vor den Dungeon?
Oder hinfliegen? (Kenn da die Mechanik aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich <nicht in der Beta :X>)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Wieso willst du aufn RvR Server in ein T3 Dungeon? *gg* Dafür ist der Core Server da


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> hmm..
> 
> Ein direktes Portal in/vor den Dungeon?
> Oder hinfliegen? (Kenn da die Mechanik aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich <nicht in der Beta :X>)



naja aber was für nachteile hast du als huhn dahin zu rennen ?


----------



## DecxX (23. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> naja aber was für nachteile hast du als huhn dahin zu rennen ?



Es sieht doof aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und Reiten kannst wahrscheinlich auch net.
Und wenn dich Lowie anpustet fällst um.. Oder so ähnlich >.>


----------



## WilliWinzig (23. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> naja aber was für nachteile hast du als huhn dahin zu rennen ?



Der Nachteil:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=akv3R-QPi4s

Soviel mal Dazu. Chicken sucks. Aber Derbe


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Es sieht doof aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich in der gruppe wäre und neben mir die ganzen hühnchen gekillt werden würd ich ein kumpel fragen ob er die alle bratet und wer so blöde is mitten durch ne gegner gruppe zu spazieren bitte schön hatta pech gehabt.


----------



## DecxX (23. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der gruppe wäre und neben mir die ganzen hühnchen gekillt werden würd ich ein kumpel fragen ob er die alle bratet und wer so blöde is mitten durch ne gegner gruppe zu spazieren bitte schön hatta pech gehabt.



Ändert nichts an den Nachteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an den Nachteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja aber ist doch voll schnuppe od du nu als huhn zum dungeon rennst oder nicht der einziege nachteil ist das du nich durch gegener gruppen rennen solst oda eben ein teleporter aber als huhntelepüort benutzen sieht voll komisch aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> bis jetzt haben die nicht  gesagt das wenn du einen heilst sofort zum huhn wirst und das mit den zohnen geht nicht anders du must auch mit lvl 40 in ne t1-t3 zohne um die zu holenoder glaubst du das es für die zohnen immer leute geben wird die das entsprechende lvl haben um die festung zu erobern und die zohnen spielen da keine rolle wenn du einen angreifst der low lvl hat wirst einfach zum huhn ende nichts mit huhn wegen heal oder so oder mit den zohnen
> 
> stellt sich nur die frage kann ich mit ner low lvl gruppe auf nen  lvl 40 oder so gehen ich weiß ja das der zum huhn wird wenn der etwas macht gibts infos ?



Gar nichts MUSST du in den unteren Tiers für die Kampagne.
Der Einfluß der unteren Tiers ist nicht wirklich existent im Vergleich zur Wirkung des T4. 

Wenn du das T3 eroberst bekommst du nur ein Schulterzucken von den Kämpfern im T4.
Die Zonenkontrolle in den unteren Tiers gibt Bonus XP und Bonus RvR Punkte, das hilft dir beim leveln, beim Reichrang erlangen und Punkte für den Gildenlevel zu bekommen.

Klar kannst du auf nen Level 40er jederzeit losgehen......wenn du gerne Selbstmord begehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ernsthaft, der Levelunterschied ist extrem bedeutend.

Aus dem Grund werden ja auch die "kleinen" auf x8 angehoben.  Alles was mehr als 4 Level UNTER dem Feind ist, wird vom Feind ohne viel aufsehen zertreten.
Du hast als Level 4er schon keinerlei Chancen mehr gegen einen 10er.


----------



## DecxX (23. August 2008)

Inwiefern glaubst du das beeinflussen zu können, ob du Gegnern begegnest oder nicht?

Und wenn sie dich als Huhn auch nur aus der Ferne sehen, so haben sie ihre Reittiere doch recht schnell ausgepackt und schlachten dich innert Sekunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon glaub ich nicht wirklich, dass ein "finales Dungeon" im T3 Gebiet ist. :X


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Gar nichts MUSST du in den unteren Tiers für die Kampagne.
> Der Einfluß der unteren Tiers ist nicht wirklich existent im Vergleich zur Wirkung des T4.
> 
> Wenn du das T3 eroberst bekommst du nur ein Schulterzucken von den Kämpfern im T4.
> ...



gibt es den einträge im welzer des wissens oder wie das buch heist wo dein einfluss in einem t1 t2 oder t3 geboet angezeigt wird ?


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2008)

Schwede die Huhn Diskussion geht jetzt echt schon lange! 

Da sieht man wer Angst um seinen Eeepenis hat!


Erkunde die Welt als Huhn oder level halt nich so schnell wenn du die Lowlevel Gebiete so vermisst!

Kannst auch als Huhn Rp machen!

Klar wirkt das Elfen Lesben Rp dann nicht so, aber hast ja Fantasie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss eigentlich jemand schon genau wie Huhn am Open RVR Server funkt oder dichtet sich jeder seine eingen Regeln zusammen?


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> gibt es den einträge im welzer des wissens oder wie das buch heist wo dein einfluss in einem t1 t2 oder t3 geboet angezeigt wird ?



Karte aufmachen. Register Einfluß zuschalten. 

Jetzt hast du an jedem Tier eine Säule. Die Säule ist an einem ende Rot und am anderen Ende blau.
Ist das rote größer hat die Zerstörung mehr Einfluß. Ist die blaue größer hat die Ordnung mehr Einfluß

Im T4 kann die Säule komplett rot oder komplett blau werden. dann kommt ein Schloß an die Säule und der Krieg rückt in die Nachbarzone.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Karte aufmachen. Register Einfluß zuschalten.
> 
> Jetzt hast du an jedem Tier eine Säule. Die Säule ist an einem ende Rot und am anderen Ende blau.
> Ist das rote größer hat die Zerstörung mehr Einfluß. Ist die blaue größer hat die Ordnung mehr Einfluß
> ...




achso ist das geregelt.


----------



## KalTaron (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso willst du aufn RvR Server in ein T3 Dungeon? *gg* Dafür ist der Core Server da


Dann verrat mir mal, warum "der" Endgame-Dungeon "The Lost Vale" im T3 ist?
http://www.wardb.com/location.aspx?id=202


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2008)

Core Server = RvR & PvE
OpenRvR = OpenRvR

Hier steht das RvR im Vordergrund und nicht die Dungeons, auf nem Core Server gibt es keine Probleme das du da hinläufst und den dann machst...
Wenn auf dem OpenRvR Server wie erwartet auch das Huhn greift kommst du da eben nicht hin, brauchst du auch nicht weil du dich um die verteidigung deiner Stadt oder die Belagerung der Gegnerischen konzentrieren solltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ringsel (24. August 2008)

In Jeder Zone T1-T4 stehen 40er Hero´s und Lairbosse, auch in RvR Zonen stehen 40er Hero´s wo man nur als nicht Huhn reinkommt.


----------



## sammy91 (24. August 2008)

lasst doch mal den chosen aussm spiel wieso soll er eigentlich nen lowie ummoshen passt zu nem barbaren eher, nur so mal am rande erwehnt.da es ja die unterteilung gibt in pvp, rp und pve server , soweit ich mitbekommen hab, gibt kann sich jeder selbst herauspicken welcher serverart ihm am besten gefällt. sollte nun ein 20 rumflamen ein 40 habe ihn gekillt! na und so ist das leben! damit muss nun mal auf einem pvp-server damit gerechnet werden. am ende gehört man selbst zu dieser eigenen  spezies ,der es gefällt lowies zu killen.
deswegen is es mir so was von schnuppe von nem highlvl gekillt zu werden , irgenwann kommt meine rache und rache ist bekanntlich süß^^


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2008)

und da man genauso etwas nicht in WAR will, gibts eben das Huhn.


----------



## sammy91 (24. August 2008)

naja als huhn rumzurennen ist schon peinlich , da wär ein debuff 100mal effektiver . aber einer der richtig gemein ist wie du kannst 60 min keine ehre/ruf erhalten so in der richtung , all zu oft wird das dann keiner mehr machen. gleiche in WoW bg zu leaven is ja auch scheiße , man muss bei  solchen unfairen dingen einfach knallhart bestraft werden, damit wird sich das problem schon von alleine lösen.


----------



## DecxX (24. August 2008)

sammy91 schrieb:


> man muss bei  solchen unfairen dingen einfach knallhart bestraft werden



--> Du wirst zum Huhn ^.-


----------



## Emokeksii (24. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Kannst du. Huhn wirst du erst im RvR-Gebiet, oder im PvE Gebiet, wenn du einen Lowie angreifen solltest.
> Alle, aber wirklich alle, die das Huhn verteufeln, sind Gankerkiddies, die ihren mächtigen e-Penis leider nicht zur Schau stellen können oder Leute, die das System noch nicht ganz verstanden haben, und denken, sie könnten ihren Guildmates nicht helfen, bzw. die Welt nicht ganz erkunden.



Ich find das mit dem huhn auch nicht so toll aber nicht weil ich ganken will sondern weil ich frei enscheiden will wo ich hin lauf ohne das mich was in nen huhn vergaggelt. 

Ich hab nicht selten in wow mit meinen hunter in westfall schlingdorntall usw gechillt.... da will ich jetzt bei war eigendlich nicht gezwungen sein nur noch in bestimmte gebiete laufen zu dürfen...da fänd ich die lösung eigendlich besser das man nen huhn wird wenn man angreift und nicht wenn man in ein bestimmtes gebiet geht.


----------



## Gromthar (24. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> da fänd ich die lösung eigendlich besser das man nen huhn wird wenn man angreift und nicht wenn man in ein bestimmtes gebiet geht.


Dann geh doch einfach auf nen Core Server.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Dann geh doch einfach auf nen Core Server....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kann ich aber nicht in einem tier wo ich mich befinde überall pvp betreiben...


----------



## Tic0 (24. August 2008)

Mit nem Huhn lässts sichs doch bestimmt sogar noch besser Chilln, einfach in nem Busch verstecken 
und keiner sieht dich ;P

Ich fände Skills fürs Huhn noch ganz nice, sie meinten ja, das sie sogar drüber diskutiert haben.
Aber Hühner sind zum töten da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (24. August 2008)

Mhh ich find das mit dem Huhn werden auch nicht gut geregelt,lustig und viel besser wäre wenn wenn du jemanden schlägst das du zu einem huhn wirst und dan gockelnt in die andere richtung hopelst und das 20 sekunden lang ^^


----------



## Gromthar (24. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dann kann ich aber nicht in einem tier wo ich mich befinde überall pvp betreiben...


Aha! Aber wieso solltest Du in einem Tier, dessen Spieler 10 bis 30 Stufe unter Dir sind PvP spielen wollen?


----------



## sTereoType (24. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dann kann ich aber nicht in einem tier wo ich mich befinde überall pvp betreiben...


Zumal du die gegnerischen Spieler eh meist nur im oder in der Nähe der RvR-Gebiete siehst. Wenn du zu den anderen vordringen willst (außenposten etc aber meist schond avor) stehen Wachen im weg die noch ein Rang höher sind als ein Held . da bist du mit einem Schlag platt. Die Hauptaktion soll sich halt bündeln und nicht überall versprenkelt auftreten.


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2008)

> Dann kann ich aber nicht in einem tier wo ich mich befinde überall pvp betreiben...


 Was ganken wär. Und das mit dem Mega Debuff? Nun, dann seid ihr eben noch schwächer als die Chars in dem Tier, das würde euch doch nur noch mehr ankotzen. Könnt genauso wenig PvP betreiben, egnauso wenig erkunden. Also ist es das gleiche.

Wer in WAR abchillen möchte macht eh was falsch


----------



## Abell (24. August 2008)

Ich hatte heute ein Witziges Bild vor Augen:

Es ist 1/2 - 1 Jahr nach WAR Release - evt. kurz vor dem ersten Addon - in den T1-3 Gebieten ist beinahe nix mehr los und die Spieler haben langsam nicht mehr allzuviel zu tun.

Was machen sie? 

Auf beiden Seiten wird ein grosser Raid aufgemacht, alle begeben sich in ein low Level RvR Gebiet und veranstalten dort einen Hühnerkampf um die dortigen Keeps!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. August 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Was ganken wär. Und das mit dem Mega Debuff? Nun, dann seid ihr eben noch schwächer als die Chars in dem Tier, das würde euch doch nur noch mehr ankotzen. Könnt genauso wenig PvP betreiben, egnauso wenig erkunden. Also ist es das gleiche.
> 
> Wer in WAR abchillen möchte macht eh was falsch



Mit dem tier wo ich mich befinde meine ichd as wo auf meinen level bin...also zb wenn ich level 20 bis 30 bin wo man glaub tier 2 (oder 3?) rumrennt das ich da dann mit leuten auf meinen level auch im pve gebiet pvp betreiben kann.

Ich will allerdings halt mit max level nicht im t4 eingespert werden und niergendwo hin könn ohne das ich nen huhn werd.

Das find ich halt einfach grad für nen open pvp server dann ne extreme beschrenkung und selbst die leute auf einen core pvp server hätten dann mehr freiheit in sachen pvp und welt erkunden obwohl das ja eigendlich nicht der sinn eines open pvp servers ist und ich find einfach das es gereicht hätte leute in hühner zu verwandeln die leute ausn niedrigeren tier angreifen wollen.

Ich werd mir zwar das spiel holen aber ich denk die idee mit den hühnchen find ich nicht so ne tolle lösung.

Aber spieler in t4 einzusperren ist definitiv nicht die beste lösung...wenn man als hühnchen wenigens unangreifbar wäre dann würd ichs noch verstehen...aber ich kann mich ja nicht mal verstecken..w.ird ja bestimmt wie in wow der name übern char angezeigt das haben da auch schon gnome versucht.

Welche lösung es noch gegebenhätte müsste man villeicht ausarbeiten aber obs hühnchen die beste ist is ne andere frage und es zwingt einen in t4 zu bleiben denn selbst die mobs wird man dann nicht mehr angreifen können als hühchen....

selbst mit nem hühnchen raid wird es schwer werden oder kriegen die buffs heals usw?^^ 

obwohls schon mal lustig wer so ne gilde mit etwa 100 member die sich alle in hühnchen verwandeln und dann zu 100 1 level 1ser ganken.... x)

naja...ebenfals hoff ich das sie da in sachen open pvp server villeicht das irgendwie noch anders regeln damit man wenigens sich noch aus t4 irgendwie raus bewegen kann. (so viel ich weiß ist ein open pvp server nicht mal sicher oder?)


----------



## Sorzzara (24. August 2008)

Oder ihr nehmt die einfachste Lösung: Warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute, kommt mal wieder runter vom besorgten Ross ... die genauen Regeln für Huhn & Co. sind für die Open RvR Server noch nicht veröffentlicht...es besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass es eu8ch nicht im T4 Content einsperrt, sondern der Entwickler eine andere Lösung findet.

Zb. Man wird im eigenen PvE Gebiet erst ein Huhn wenn man Spieler angreift oder im PvP Kampf befindliche Spieler healt/Bufft.

Solange ihr noch nciht mal dezitiert wisst, wie das OpenRvR Rulese eigentlich arbeitet, bracuht ihr euch auch nicht drüber aufregen...das spart ne Menge Zeit und Nerven...kann ich euch aus eigener Erfahrung mit genau diesem Problem versichern. Auch wir, Tschars Rache wollten ursprünglich auf einen OpenRvR Server...zur Zeit haben wir unseren Status dahingegehend gesetzt, dass wir mit der endgültigen Entscheidung darüber abwarten, bis die OpenRvR Regeln ... die GENAUEN Regeln veröffentlicht werden.

Und falls rauskommt dass die Chicken Regeln einen dort in die T4 Gebiete einsperrt...Hallo CoreRuleset...am eigentlich wichtigen Spielinhalt ändert sich dadurch nämlich was? Rüschtüüüsch...nämlich gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin, abwarten, abschalten, Tee trinken und Nerven sparen ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

hmm glaubt ihr eigendlich das die Open pvp regeln noch vor releas kommen oder erst wenns releast ist?


----------



## Acy (25. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute ein Witziges Bild vor Augen:
> 
> Es ist 1/2 - 1 Jahr nach WAR Release - evt. kurz vor dem ersten Addon - in den T1-3 Gebieten ist beinahe nix mehr los und die Spieler haben langsam nicht mehr allzuviel zu tun.
> 
> ...



http://files.filefront.com/Moonchickensavi...;/fileinfo.html


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Ich hab dei perfekte idee einfach wenn man in einem zu niedriegen tier is macht man 0 schaden an feindlichen spielern bis sie euch selber angreifen.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ich hab dei perfekte idee einfach wenn man in einem zu niedriegen tier is macht man 0 schaden an feindlichen spielern bis sie euch selber angreifen.



jop würd ich auch so sagen....wer nen stärkeren angreift ist selber schuld =P



Acy schrieb:


> http://files.filefront.com/Moonchickensavi...;/fileinfo.html



Scheiße ist das geil xD...

Aber mal erlich...ich seh schon 24 stunden am tag die gilden sich langweiln und sich in den tier gebieten genau so wie im video sich aufs maul geben...^^


ach ja noch was...em...gibts bei warhammer wie in wow nen Maxiemierten fenstermodus?  in hdro zb gibts den nicht oder ich war zu dumm ihn einzustellen auf jeden fall hat mich das sehr gestört.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> hmm glaubt ihr eigendlich das die Open pvp regeln noch vor releas kommen oder erst wenns releast ist?



Gute Frage,...moment ich guck in die Kristallkugel....shit, geht ja nicht, die hab ich eingetauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mich mal WIRKLICH interessieren würde, warum genau seid ihr alle so verdammt heiss auf die OpenRvR Server?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was mich mal WIRKLICH interessieren würde, warum genau seid ihr alle so verdammt heiss auf die OpenRvR Server?


Was gibts besseres als Open RvR ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm, kennst du denn den Unterschied zwischen OpenRvR und Core Ruleset Servern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

Naja core pvp stell ich mir so vor.

Pve gebiet =pvp

RvR gebiet = RvR


auf einen open pvp server

Pve gebiet = Auch RvR möglich bzw pvP

RvR gebiet= RvR


Heißt sozusagen ich kann überall dem feind auf die nuschel geben^^

So wurds mir ebenfals erklärt^^


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja core pvp stell ich mir so vor.
> 
> Pve gebiet =pvp
> 
> ...



Und wie wird das unterschieden wo ist ein rvr gebiet und wo nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja core pvp stell ich mir so vor.
> 
> Pve gebiet =pvp
> 
> ...


aber da ist der knackpunkt. der feind läuft dir beim questen nicht wirklich übern weg (außer die qs sind im rvr bereich). zumal: wenn ich überall pvp machen kann, warumm sollte ich dann noch in die rvr gebiete gehen? das schwächt lediglich die massenschlachten ab

edit: @ Blackstorm  die RvR gebiete sind auf der karte markiert und ähnlich wie bein den Questzielen mit einer roten Linie umzogen


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Heißt sozusagen ich kann überall dem feind auf die nuschel geben^^
> So wurds mir ebenfals erklärt^^





Ah ja Emokeksii *g*

Wurde dir auch erklärt, dass die Übergänge zwischen dem RvR Gebiet und dem gegnerischen PvE Gebiet in aller Regel von Godmode Wachen gesichert sind? ^^

Wobei sich Godmode Spielmechanisch dergestalt liest: Die Wachen haben etwa drölfmillionen HP, 99,9999% dmg Absorb, und machen 50.000 dmg pro Schlag ...an Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wurde dir auch gesagt, dass du im GESAMTEN gegnerischen PvE Gebiet keinen einzigen Respawn Punkt (=Friedhof) hast, den dein Avatar zum Wiederauferstehen benutzen kann?  Soll heissen...wenn dich ein Gegner dort umknickt, womit du rechnen kannst, wirst du weeeeeeit weg  davon im RvR Gebiet gerezzt *g*


----------



## Jerberan (25. August 2008)

ne einfache lösungs wärs auch wenn das pvp so funktionieren würde wie in anarchy online . dort kannst kannst nur spieler angreifen die im lvl nur einen bestimmten prozentsatz höher oder niedriger sind als man selbst .
oder sie hätten es so regeln können das man als 40er keinen angreifen kann der niedriger als lvl 30 ist . nen 29er hat im T4 wohl eh nichts zu suchen und bekommt dort auch keine quests .
und selbst als 31er dürfte man gegen chosen T4 chars nicht wirklich eine chance haben .wozu dann noch auf lvl 5er einkloppen? zum testen wieviele chars man auf einmal mit nem flächenzauber umnieten kann?
sucht euch ne freundin oder geht ins nächste bordell.dann habt ihrs nur noch halb so nötig chancenlose noobs zu bashen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

^^ ach wenn das alles sowieeso mit wachen und so geregelt ist kann ich meinen kleinen PoPo auch auf nen Core pvp server schleppen dann seh ich da echt jetzt 0 unterschied...

Frage ist noch offen: Gibt nen maximierten fenstermodus alla wow? vollbild ohne rand aber drotzdem icq chatten ohne das des spiel minimiert?^^


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ ach wenn das alles sowieeso mit wachen und so geregelt ist kann ich meinen kleinen PoPo auch auf nen Core pvp server schleppen dann seh ich da echt jetzt 0 unterschied...
> 
> Frage ist noch offen: Gibt nen maximierten fenstermodus alla wow? vollbild ohne rand aber drotzdem icq chatten ohne das des spiel minimiert?^^


Wie wärs denn mit einer Abwesenheitsmeldung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich das noch nicht nachgeguckt^^

btw: gabs für wow nicht addons die dir icq-nachrichten (auch andere chatprogramme?) ins spielinterface integrierten?


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Du hast es erfasst...der SInn von OpenRvR Servern ist wirklich recht....bescheiden *G*

Man darf auch nicht vergessen...ursprünglich waren OpenRvR Server gar nicht geplant...was göaubst du, warum alle Betaserver CoreRuleset waren? Die OR - Server kamen nur dank whines ... hauptsächlich in der amerikanischen Community.
Und dieselben die am lautesten für die OpenRvRs gewhint haben, werden die ERSTEN sein die "WAR plays like shit" - Threads im WHA Forum schreiben weil sie als Hühner rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fenstermodus....keine Ahnung, aber wer will schon chatten während ner Keepschlacht? ^^




sTereoType schrieb:


> btw: gabs für wow nicht addons die dir icq-nachrichten (auch andere chatprogramme?) ins spielinterface integrierten?



Für ICQ nicht, aber es gab ein TS Addon, das dir ein abgespecktes TS Mainwindow im WoW Interface angezeigt hat...und ein Ventrilo Addon....dass aber ...ähhm...versehentlich zu einer Banwelle geführt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf die weise haben wir den einzigen Moonkin meiner Tichogilde verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einer Abwesenheitsmeldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine ahnung ich häts auch nicht gebraucht ich hat halt immer maximierten fenstermodus.

Die sache bei mir ist spielen alleine ist mir zu langweilig ich brauch meine sozialen kontakte und die hab ich meistens nur in dier icq liste in mmos hab ich komischerweiße nie ne gilde und renn auch sonst fast nur alleine rum oder mit nem kumpel.

Und wow kann man halt maximierter fenstermodus machen und das hlat geschickt dann geht man über alt+Tab einfach ins icq fenster und sieht drotzdem noch alles was im spiel los ist =)


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Fenstermodus....keine Ahnung, aber wer will schon chatten während ner Keepschlacht? ^^


Du vergisst das frauen multitaskingfähig sind^^ obwohl ich das geschlecht bei emos sowieso immer raten muss xD *wegduck*


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Du vergisst das frauen multitaskingfähig sind^^ obwohl ich das geschlecht bei emos sowieso immer raten muss xD *wegduck*



T.T ab heute mag ich dich nicht mehr.....*zungerausstreck* blllll

Und ja wir frauen sind multitasking fähig wenn man beide gehirnhälften benutz geht es eben besser =P


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> T.T ab heute mag ich dich nicht mehr.....*zungerausstreck* blllll



Wir haben einen Emo in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das Gewitzel ist normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Ahhh, Moagim outet sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*dem Wurfgeschoss ausweich*


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und ja wir frauen sind multitasking fähig wenn man beide gehirnhälften benutz geht es eben besser =P


Alle Menschen sind intelligtent - die Ausnahme hat die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ahhh, Moagim outet sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sagte der Spieler, der vom Spielcharakter(Zelot) wohl am ehesten in die Richtung geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

^^ man kann in warhammer emo ähnliches ausehen machen? wer ja das erste mmo =P welche karriere und welche rasse kommt denn da an nächsten? (oh ja jetzt bin ich ganz heiß xD)


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Emo in der Gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das lustige ist , dass ich bein unserem Gildenmember (es ist nicht Moagim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wirklich erst dachte ER sein eine SIE aufgrund seine Bildes (ich hoffe er guckt hier nicht rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

edit: 





Emokeksii schrieb:


> (oh ja jetzt bin ich ganz heiß xD)


 sowas in einer männer domminierten community zu sagen find ich sehr mutig xD


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Das lustige ist , dass ich bein unserem Gildenmember (es ist nicht Moagim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pm an Nevermore....oh fc

Jetzt aber genug Off topic


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ man kann in warhammer emo ähnliches ausehen machen? wer ja das erste mmo =P welche karriere und welche rasse kommt denn da an nächsten? (oh ja jetzt bin ich ganz heiß xD)


Denke das ein Chaos Zelot oder ein Dunkelelf zu dir passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Denke das ein Chaos Zelot oder ein Dunkelelf zu dir passt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



=P eigendlich wollt ich ja ordnung aber wenn man da echt ordentlich was machen kann sieht man mich eventuel doch bei chaos


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Wer will ein emo in war spieln ?
In spielen soll man das machen was man eigentlich nicht macht also warum die persöhnlichkeit übertragen ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> =P eigendlich wollt ich ja ordnung aber wenn man da echt ordentlich was machen kann sieht man mich eventuel doch bei chaos



Ja geht, vor allem die "Gesichtsbemalung" bei Dunkelelfen triffts eigentlich genau. (schwarz um die ganzen Augen und auf der Lippe)


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ja geht, vor allem die "Gesichtsbemalung" bei Dunkelelfen triffts eigentlich genau. (schwarz um die ganzen Augen und auf der Lippe)



da bin ich ja mal gespannt =P  

Kann man sein huhn eigendlich irgendwann mal stylen x)?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt =P
> 
> Kann man sein huhn eigendlich irgendwann mal stylen x)?



Zum Raketenhühnchen oder was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt =P
> 
> Kann man sein huhn eigendlich irgendwann mal stylen x)?




Nö aber das Chaoshuhn (für Zerstörungsspieler) sieht aus wie eine Art untotes Huhn. Keine Augen drin und der Brustbereich fehlt.


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wer will ein emo in war spieln ?
> In spielen soll man das machen was man eigentlich nicht macht also warum die persöhnlichkeit übertragen ?
> 
> 
> ...


Weil man sich als emo DoK so stark ritzen kann ohne gleich die Badewanne als neues Zuhause aufzusuchen^^
so das waren genug seitenhiebe meinerseits auf emos. das keksle soll ja nicht die zunge abfallen^^


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Weil man sich als emo DoK so stark ritzen kann ohne gleich die Badewanne als neues Zuhause aufzusuchen^^
> so das waren genug seitenhiebe meinerseits auf emos. das keksle soll ja nicht die zunge abfallen^^



Da sagst du was...daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Der DoK hat ja TATSÄCHLICH die Fähigkeit sich selbst zu schneiden um Energie zu gewinnen LOL.


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> =P eigendlich wollt ich ja ordnung aber wenn man da echt ordentlich was machen kann sieht man mich eventuel doch bei chaos





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur mal so als Beispiel =)
Beim 2. Bild sehen die Schnittwunden im Bauchbereich auch aus, als würden sie sich selbst zugefügt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Das schwarze Huhn des Todes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grrrr @ Moagim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist nich gar nicht raus ob ich nicht zum Schamanen werde

 ... welche Subkultur passt denn dann auf meinen Avatar?


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nö aber das Chaoshuhn (für Zerstörungsspieler) sieht aus wie eine Art untotes Huhn. Keine Augen drin und der Brustbereich fehlt.



^^ oh ja das gefällt mir.



sTereoType schrieb:


> Weil man sich als emo DoK so stark ritzen kann ohne gleich die Badewanne als neues Zuhause aufzusuchen^^
> so das waren genug seitenhiebe meinerseits auf emos. das keksle soll ja nicht die zunge abfallen^^



._.  du weißt das du da jetzt einiges wieder grade biegen musst?


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Böser sTeroType ^^


Ist euch klar, dass wir Nasen jetzt ne komplette Seite mit Offtopic gefüllt haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ oh ja das gefällt mir.
> 
> 
> 
> ._.  du weißt das du da jetzt einiges wieder grade biegen musst?



Ja die rasierklinge ist schon ganz verbogen sry aber das musste ich bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ._.  du weißt das du da jetzt einiges wieder grade biegen musst?


na wie wärs wenn du mal die pm lesen würdest^^

@ sorzzara    naja das huhn ist ja mittlerweile auch schon gerupft (oh was ein wortspiel xD)


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na wie wärs wenn du mal die pm lesen würdest^^



^^ hab ich ich hab auch schon geantwortet im grunde müsstest schon ne antwort haben =P

._. aber so nach tretten ist drotzdem net fein.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ hab ich ich hab auch schon geantwortet im grunde müsstest schon ne antwort haben =P
> 
> ._. aber so nach tretten ist drotzdem net fein.



Stereo ist auch Chosen...wir treten gerne nach wenn was am Boden liegt........ich spiel zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Sorzarra was soll man noch großartig über das Huhn diskutieren?


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ sorzzara    naja das huhn ist ja mittlerweile auch schon gerupft (oh was ein wortspiel xD)



Aber ob die Meldung jetzt das *Ei* des Kolumbus war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg, sind wir schlecht ^^

Btw. die Frage nach der Subkulturzugehörigkeit des Goboschamanen wurde noch nicht beantwortet ... ich warte auf Vorschläge xD


----------



## Emokeksii (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Böser sTeroType ^^
> 
> 
> Ist euch klar, dass wir Nasen jetzt ne komplette Seite mit Offtopic gefüllt haben?
> ...



was willst auch noch viel zu huhn sagen?^^....solln wir über seinen dmg diskutieren? xD

Mal ne andere sache gibt schon gilden die dann zum releas durchstarten bzw beim headup start?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Aber ob die Meldung jetzt das *Ei* des Kolumbus war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



VOOOODOOOO !


----------



## HGVermillion (25. August 2008)

Schade das das spiel nicht noch näher am TT drann ist, dann wüsstet ihr das die Dunkelelfen nicht ganz so große Emos sind wie ihr denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag nur soviel, wenn eine Zauberin im TT nur noch 2 Enegiewürfel für den Zauber hat und gerne mit dem Feuer Spielt, wird einfach ein Infanterist aus der angegliederten einheit geschächtet, und schon hat man Energie, 

DoKs ritzen sich ja auch nur zum Ruhme Khaines, wenn ihr die Jungs schon Lore gerecht spielen wollt stellt euch einen Priester vor der alles dafür tut das er und seine Verbündeten soviele Feinde wie möglich über den Jordan zu befördern.

Und wer das überlebt wird halt einfach versklavt, irgendwo müssen ja die Arbeiter auf den Feldern Naggarythes herkommen.




> Btw. die Frage nach der Subkulturzugehörigkeit des Goboschamanen wurde noch nicht beantwortet ... ich warte auf Vorschläge xD



Fanatiks, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das jeder Gobo nicht doch irgendwo ein fläschen mit Pilzbier in der Tasche hat, um im Bedarfsfall so richtig verwirrung zu stiften.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Mal ne andere sache gibt schon gilden die dann zum releas durchstarten bzw beim headup start?



*Schielt auf die Signaturen der Poster auf den letzten eineinhalb Seiten*


Nööööööööööööööö, glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Aber ob die Meldung jetzt das *Ei* des Kolumbus war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gobos essen gerne Pilze (merkt man im Spiel deutlich)...such mir Pilz X etc.
Wenn man an sie bestimmte Pilze verfüttert rennen sie wie von der Tarantel gestochen um her und detonieren in einer tollen Explosion (ich LIEBE diesen Q im T4 xD)


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Aber ob man Leute die Halluzinogene Drogen Futtern wirklich als Subkultur sehen muss ist ne andere Frage ^^

Omg, ich hoffe ich beleidige hier jetzt nicht versehentlich einen Hippie oder Kellyfamily - Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Schade das das spiel nicht noch näher am TT drann ist, dann wüsstet ihr das die Dunkelelfen nicht ganz so große Emos sind wie ihr denkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagen wirs mal so....der Dok fühlt sich dann weder schlecht noch traurig, wenn er sich schneidet...
Es geht eher in die Richtung.....äh...das vertiefe ich jetzt nicht weiter hier lesen zuviele Minderjährige.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Aber ob man Leute die Halluzinogene Drogen Futtern wirklich als Subkultur sehen muss ist ne andere Frage ^^
> 
> Omg, ich hoffe ich beleidige hier jetzt nicht versehentlich einen Hippie oder Kellyfamily - Fan
> 
> ...



Da haben wir doch ne subkultur...Hippi !


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so....der Dok fühlt sich dann weder schlecht noch traurig, wenn er sich schneidet...
> Es geht eher in die Richtung.....äh...das vertiefe ich jetzt nicht weiter hier lesen zuviele Minderjährige.



Ich glaube wir wissen was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch ne subkultur...Hippi !


Wenns um Hippis geht bin ich ein zweiter Eric cartman xD
wir sollten die mods anbetteln unserem war forum noch ne ot-topic zu verpassen^^ so muss ich das forum nicht verlassen xD


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Bin gespannt wie lange die uns hier noch so weitermachen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut, man muss zu unserer Verteidigung aber auch sagen, dass der Thread von F bis O komplett Sinnfrei war...von Firstpost bis Offtopic xD

Was war nochmal Cartmans Meinung zu Hippies? Ich kucke kein Southpark ^^


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Wenns um Hippis geht bin ich ein zweiter Eric cartman xD
> wir sollten die mods anbetteln unserem war forum noch ne ot-topic zu verpassen^^ so muss ich das forum nicht verlassen xD


lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Aber ob man Leute die Halluzinogene Drogen Futtern wirklich als Subkultur sehen muss ist ne andere Frage ^^
> 
> Omg, ich hoffe ich beleidige hier jetzt nicht versehentlich einen Hippie oder Kellyfamily - Fan
> 
> ...


Wenn du dir selbst deine eigene Gestellte Frage beanwortets brauchts keine worte mehr



Moagim schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so....der Dok fühlt sich dann weder schlecht noch traurig, wenn er sich schneidet...
> Es geht eher in die Richtung.....äh...das vertiefe ich jetzt nicht weiter hier lesen zuviele Minderjährige.



Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, die einzige Klasse die für das Rituelle Opfern der Feinde in Frage kommt weil sie dabei freude empfindet sind die Henker von Har Ganeth, und die wären dem Schwertschingendem Irren mit hohem schaden der das Balancing sprengt doch recht nahe gekommen.


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie lange die uns hier noch so weitermachen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"Alles verdammte Ököfritzen" Er arbeitet ehrenamtlich als Hippifänger xD


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wenn du dir selbst deine eigene Gestellte Frage beanwortets brauchts keine worte mehr
> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, die einzige Klasse die für das Rituelle Opfern der Feinde in Frage kommt weil sie dabei freude empfindet sind die Henker von Har Ganeth, und die wären dem Schwertschingendem Irren mit hohem schaden der das Balancing sprengt doch recht nahe gekommen.


 Oder einen...Zeloten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Oder einen...Zeloten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


MÖÖÖÖÖP........ der Henker wäre noch viel mehr aus dem Schema gefallen, die Typen hier wären noch viel Härter als der Dok



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hey ich meine die Dinger da in ihrer Hand haben die nicht um damit Holz zu fällen (außer ein Waldelf kreuzt den Weg)


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> MÖÖÖÖÖP........ der Henker wäre noch viel mehr aus dem Schema gefallen, die Typen hier wären noch viel Härter als der Dok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Henker hin oder her am ehesten würde der zelot weils garkein henker gibt haha !^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Vermillion, das würde aber bedingen, dass unsere Dunkelelfenfreunde die Waldelfen auch finden,...und nach allem was ich so gehört habe schauts mit Wegbeschreibungen durch Athel Loren gaaaaaaanz düster aus =)


----------



## HGVermillion (25. August 2008)

Wegbeschreibung?? 
Dunkelelfen gehört eh die Welt, also können sie damit machen was sie wollen, und da der Wald sicher voll seltenem Holz ist, wird da gleich mal ein Sägewerk aufgemacht, angreifende Waldelfen werden versklavt zum Bäume fällen, und wenn die Geister von Athel Loren sehen wie ihre ehemaligen verbündetetn den Wald schänden haben die Waldelfen auch bald keinen rückhalt mehr durch die Waldgeister.

So denken Dunkelelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Du glaubst Dunkelelfen sind sadistisch? Schonmal Dryaden gesehen? ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du glaubst Dunkelelfen sind sadistisch? Schonmal Dryaden gesehen? ^^


Ja brennen wunderbar.

Gegenfrage schonmal Hexenkriegerinnen gesehen. http://de.games-workshop.com/storefront/ne...&Img=260247, um die Wut dieser Holden Damen nicht zu wecken brech ich mir gerne ein Paar Äste ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aber da ist der knackpunkt. der feind läuft dir beim questen nicht wirklich übern weg (außer die qs sind im rvr bereich). zumal: wenn ich überall pvp machen kann, warumm sollte ich dann noch in die rvr gebiete gehen? das schwächt lediglich die massenschlachten ab
> 
> edit: @ Blackstorm  die RvR gebiete sind auf der karte markiert und ähnlich wie bein den Questzielen mit einer roten Linie umzogen



Na wunderbar! Erst gibts keine "richtigen" open PvP Server und dann auch noch sowas. Als ob die öde PvE Questerei nicht auch so schon langweilig genug wäre, jetzt hat man nicht mal den Nervenkitzel hinterrücks von anderen Spielern angefallen zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für ein ach so kriegerisches RvR Spiel wrids ja ziemlich zahm.

Naja, hatte sowieso vor möglichst viel Zeit in den RvR Gebieten zu verbringen. Jetzt werd ichs mal *nur* damit versuchen. Mal schaun wies klappt.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Ich frage mich, wann die Leute mal kapieren, dass die CoreRule - Server KEINE PvE Server sind, und OpenPvP im Reichskontext (RvR) auf JEDEM WAR . Server Stattfindet, da es das zentrale Spielprinzip darstellt ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

Dazu brauchst du 2000 posts ;P

wie schon gesagt... lvln geht auch nur durch PvP und dann kannste des "langweilige" pVe gerotze auch ganz weglassen


----------



## Abell (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wann die Leute mal kapieren, dass die CoreRule - Server KEINE PvE Server sind, und OpenPvP im Reichskontext (RvR) auf JEDEM WAR . Server Stattfindet, da es das zentrale Spielprinzip darstellt ...



Das ist alles relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sobald es ausserhalb von sicheren Städten (und da auch nur wenns unbedingt sein muss) auch nur ein Quadratmeter gibt, an dem man sich nicht gegenseitig angreifen kann ist das für mich ein PvE Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (25. August 2008)

WAR-Chicks


----------



## Draco1985 (26. August 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> WAR-Chicks



Nice one! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl der "Ententanz" als Musikuntermalung eigentlich nicht optimal ist. Passender wäre IMO:

"Ich wollt ich wär' ein Huhn..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Nö, bitte den Ententanz =) du kannst ausserdem von Amerikanern nicht erwarten, dass sie die Comedian Harmonists kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das obige Video kann man übrigens absolut zu den Gründen FÜR das Huhn hinzufügen...wenn mal wieder wer meckert ^^


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (26. August 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> WAR-Chicks



Das ist das aber besser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bd4mY8woKs


Bin mal gespannt wer als erster den Titel für "5000 player als Huhn gekillt" hat.


----------



## Nerimos (26. August 2008)

Das ist dann wohl Monsterplay von Lotro geklaut für fortgeschrittene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. August 2008)

Ja, könnte man an Unreal Tournament mit Instant Gib vergleichen, 1 Treffer, Tot, solche Schlachten würden sicherlich ziemlich Taktisch werden wenn die Kollisionsabfrage noch für Hühner gilt.


----------



## Sabella (29. August 2008)

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Schutzmechanik? 
Ihr werdet nie wieder chancenlos gegankt werden, aber auch kleineren Freunden nicht gegen eine zahlenmäßige Übermacht helfen können.
Was überwiegt für Euch? 
Oder gankt Ihr selber gern, und das Terrorhühnchen verdirbt Euch den Spaß?
Sagt uns Eure Meinung!


----------



## Held² (29. August 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=180
sufu ftw


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Das Huhn

mfg


----------



## Follower (29. August 2008)

Das Terrorhünchen passt irgendwie nicht ganz dazu! 
Die Idee an sich ist auch nicht schlecht aber bei einem Spiel wie WAR nicht geeignet! 
Bei Age of Conan wäre das ne feine sache gewesen aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Evtl. hab ich da ja nen denkfehler,

Aber wieso regelt man das nicht mit den Hühnern so das man als beispielweise 40ger ins Tier 4 Rennt egal ob RVR oder 
non-RVR gebiet nichts passiert und erst wenn man eine Aktion auf einen Spieler der anderen seite der sich die level unter dir befindet
anwendet sofort einchicken werden würde....
Evtl. muss man dann noch irgendwas mit high level heilern machen aber man fühlt sich dann nicht so ausgegrenzt vom rest der Welt ^^

Ansonsten denke Mythtic schafft das schon.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriah (29. August 2008)

Das Hühnchen ist ein herber Schlag für alle  Spieler, die Warhammer wegen der Atmosphäre und des Rollenspiels spielen wollen. Nicht nur das man als Spieler in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist und so nur wenig von den angespriesenen "geheimen" Orten finden kann. Nein, man wird quasi gezwungen seine Zeit in den Hauptstädten und den High End RvR Gebieten zu verbringen.
Als Rollenspieler trifft es einen umso härter, wenn gackende Hühnchen hüpfend durch die Gegend huschen und die einzigen Orte wo man sich für Rollenspiel treffen kann, die wenigen noch begehbaren Gebiete sind.
Folglich empfinde ich das Hühnchen als sehr schlecht und als einen der Hautpkritikpunkte. Nicht das ich Lowie Killer tollerieren würde, aber, lösen hätte man es anders können. Das reduzieren des Schadens und der Hp auf 50% sobald wäre ein sinnvoller Schritt . Aber das verändern des Models in etwas deart lächerliches was völlig aus der Welt und Situation herausreissen kann, finde ich beschissen.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

rofl, ne Buffed News verlinkt zu diesem Thread. Nun müssen wir uns auch noch doppelte Threads antun, die von Buffed produziert werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann vielleicht sonst einer der Mods den anderen Huhn Thread hier reinkopieren? sind ja nur 10 Seiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (29. August 2008)

Ich schau mal was man da machen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriah (29. August 2008)

Das Hühnchen ist ein herber Schlag für alle Spieler, die Warhammer wegen der Atmosphäre und des Rollenspiels spielen wollen. Nicht nur das man als Spieler in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist und so nur wenig von den angespriesenen "geheimen" Orten finden kann. Nein, man wird quasi gezwungen seine Zeit in den Hauptstädten und den High End RvR Gebieten zu verbringen.
Als Rollenspieler trifft es einen umso härter, wenn gackende Hühnchen hüpfend durch die Gegend huschen und die einzigen Orte wo man sich für Rollenspiel treffen kann, die wenigen noch begehbaren Gebiete sind.
Folglich empfinde ich das Hühnchen als sehr schlecht und als einen der Hautpkritikpunkte. Nicht das ich Lowie Killer tollerieren würde, aber, lösen hätte man es anders können. Das reduzieren des Schadens und der Hp auf 50% sobald wäre ein sinnvoller Schritt . Aber das verändern des Models in etwas deart lächerliches was völlig aus der Welt und Situation herausreissen kann, finde ich beschissen.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Lol, nice idea den zu pushen. Nu hamm wir 2 Threads auf der ersten seite für nen ausgelutschtes Thema.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich schau mal was man da machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sonst löscht den hier und benennt den anderen in diesen hier um und verlinkt das neu. So hat jemand der von der News rüberkommt das gefühl richtig zu sein und wir fühlen uns durch den neuen Thread net belästigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Nulpin schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ein 40er dich mit einer Atacke schon wegpustet. 
Stell dir das mal vor....10 40er kommen angerannt hauen mal alle AOE raus 30 kills, DANN Huhn....sterben, das ganze nochmal, nochmal, nochmal etc....


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

oh man dieser thread is ja mal echt geil vom huehnchen zu den emo-tunten ich hau mich weg, ah und dem dunkelelfen - emovergleich stimme ich zu, schwarze schminke im gesicht und immer was zum ritzen dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Meriah schrieb:


> Das Hühnchen ist ein herber Schlag für alle Spieler, die Warhammer wegen der Atmosphäre und des Rollenspiels spielen wollen. Nicht nur das man als Spieler in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist und so nur wenig von den angespriesenen "geheimen" Orten finden kann. Nein, man wird quasi gezwungen seine Zeit in den Hauptstädten und den High End RvR Gebieten zu verbringen.
> Als Rollenspieler trifft es einen umso härter, wenn gackende Hühnchen hüpfend durch die Gegend huschen und die einzigen Orte wo man sich für Rollenspiel treffen kann, die wenigen noch begehbaren Gebiete sind.
> Folglich empfinde ich das Hühnchen als sehr schlecht und als einen der Hautpkritikpunkte. Nicht das ich Lowie Killer tollerieren würde, aber, lösen hätte man es anders können. Das reduzieren des Schadens und der Hp auf 50% sobald wäre ein sinnvoller Schritt . Aber das verändern des Models in etwas deart lächerliches was völlig aus der Welt und Situation herausreissen kann, finde ich beschissen.




SIGN


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Nulpin schrieb:


> Aber wieso regelt man das nicht mit den Hühnern so das man als beispielweise 40ger ins Tier 4 Rennt egal ob RVR oder
> non-RVR gebiet nichts passiert und erst wenn man eine Aktion auf einen Spieler der anderen seite der sich die level unter dir befindet
> anwendet sofort einchicken werden würde....




Weil RVR dann ziemlich komisch werden würde. Tier 4 ist nämlich die normale Zone für 40er und wenn man da dann zum Huhn würde wären Keep-fights ziemlich ulkig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurnInHell (29. August 2008)

Also mir ist es egal ... ich meine wer von euch hockt den bitte noch mit high level in den low gebieten höstens zum fahrmen oder zihen .. tja aber sonst gibs da doch nix wen man das noch mal sehen möchte kan man sich twinks erstellen ... denke mal soso das es bei WAR wie auch bei Daoc beliebt sein würd für jedes tier ein / zwei twinks zu haben und da den pvp oder pve zu machen ... 
*prost*


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Also mir ist es egal ... ich meine wer von euch hockt den bitte noch mit high level in den low gebieten höstens zum fahrmen oder zihen .. tja aber sonst gibs da doch nix wen man das noch mal sehen möchte kan man sich twinks erstellen ... denke mal soso das es bei WAR wie auch bei Daoc beliebt sein würd für jedes tier ein / zwei twinks zu haben und da den pvp oder pve zu machen ...
> *prost*




gibt genug gründe in frühere gebiete zu wollen. Und das sag ich obwohl ich nen Huhn-Fan bin. ist aber auch kein prob mit der Richtigen Server-wahl. nur rvr gebiete werden schwierig.

Das verlangen hatte ich eigentlich nicht in DaoC meine Twinks zu verteilen, vor allem weil man die offene Welt nicht mit der Levelbezogenen Tier-eingeteilten von war vergleichen kann.

Ausserdem levelt man genau wie bei daoc auch im pvp wodurch man irgendwann auch im tier steigt. da wird ne optimale verteilung der Twinks schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Weil RVR dann ziemlich komisch werden würde. Tier 4 ist nämlich die normale Zone für 40er und wenn man da dann zum Huhn würde wären Keep-fights ziemlich ulkig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stell dir mal 70 Hühner vor, die sich auf und zwischeneinander stapeln, damit sie ein Katapult bedienen können =)


----------



## sammy91 (29. August 2008)

Ich halte das Hühnchen für eine nette Lösung , jedoch missfällt mir unter welchen Umständen schon der Spieler zu einem Hühnchen wird. Nur das Aufhalten in einem lowen Gebiet führt schon zur Verwandlung, dies missfällt mir sehr. Eine bessere Lösung wäre gewesen , wenn ein High einen Low killt , dieser nun erst zu einem Hühnchen wird und nicht nur 10 sec hat sich aus dem Gebiet zu entfernen.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Stell dir mal 70 Hühner vor, die sich auf und zwischeneinander stapeln, damit sie ein Katapult bedienen können =)



Rofl, hab jetzt den Anfang des 1. Cinematic trailers im Kopf, nur dass da net mit Orks sonder mit Hühnern auf das keep gefeuert wird.


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Rofl, hab jetzt den Anfang des 1. Cinematic trailers im Kopf, nur dass da net mit Orks sonder mit Hühnern auf das keep gefeuert wird.



Wär bestimmt bessere Munition als Orks können ja noch bissl durch ihre Fügel die Richtung bestimmen.
Haben nur nit die Masse..


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Nulpin schrieb:


> Haben nur nit die Masse..



Tja, daran müssen wir uns nun alle gewöhnen, wenn es um Orks geht. Masse statt klasse. Aber deshalb sind sie ja auch auf der Opferseite ...ähm Zerstörung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerfalke (29. August 2008)

Follower schrieb:


> Das Terrorhünchen passt irgendwie nicht ganz dazu!
> Die Idee an sich ist auch nicht schlecht aber bei einem Spiel wie WAR nicht geeignet!
> Bei Age of Conan wäre das ne feine sache gewesen aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.




das ist totaler blödsinn wenn man sich die welt von war anschaut passt das voll rein, den sie strotzt gerande nur so vor ironie und schwarzem  Homor. Ausserdem das die "das ist kein rp mehr " ausage zieht hier meiner meinung nach auch nicht, ich spiel schon seit mehr als 15 jahren Pen&Paper Rpg und es einfach so das es solche Penaltys geben muss weil es leider immer Idioten gibt denen nichts mehr Ferude bereitet als andern Spieler das spiel zu vermiesen. Noch ein wort zu schluss "RPG ist was du draus machts".

Ps.: Wer rechtschreibe fehler jeder art findet darf sie behalten :-)


----------



## Scythe86 (29. August 2008)

Ich halt das Terrorhuhn grundsätzlich für eine gute Idee, endlich Schluss mit andauernder Gankerei. Was ich allerdings besser fänd: Man wird zum Huhn, wenn man sich anschickt einen Lowie zur erschlagen. Als beim Wirken von Zaubern und kurz bevor ein Schlag trifft (Oder Schaden wird eben abgwendet --> dann als Huhn). Ich sehe nur das Problem, dass der Wälzer des Wissens beispielsweise verlangen könnte, dass ich 50 Spinnen erschlage...Vernachlässige ich die Aufgabe und will später wiederkommen, krieg ich automatisch was auf's Federkleid. Habe zwar keine Ahnung, wie das in WAR so aussieht, aber man sollte zumindest noch die Aufgaben lösen können. Geht das, ist alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Suffer (29. August 2008)

Ich finde auch das man das hätte besser lösen können. Ein Hühnchen... also bitte, als begeisterter Rp-ler stört mich das ja doch wenn ich grad gemütlich durch die gegend spatziere und dann in ein Huhn verwandelt werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorallem wenn man wie schon angesprochen geheime Orte finden will...
naja kann man wohl nix machen.

Greetz "The Suffer"


----------



## Spoocky (29. August 2008)

So die Idee ist nicht schlecht. 

Denke mal so wird einfach verhindert das die Spieler im höheren Level die ganzen PVP Duelle gewinnen und bei Warhammer geht es ja um Gebiete und Einfluss der eigenen Seite.
Wenn es keine Hünchen geben würde, müßte man sich immer hochlevlige Leute suchen, damit man noch einen Change hat, die Burg oder besondere Orte zu erobern. 

Idee vom Huhn = gut

fand das schon bei WOW so schlimm, in manche Gebiete konnte man nicht gehen, weil da immer hochstufige Spieler einen ohne grund töten. (PVP - Server)

Deswegen Idee Huhn = doppelt gut


----------



## Philipp23 (29. August 2008)

Absolut geile Idee ! Sowas sollte man in WOW auch einführen. Dort wird e nur noch gegankt etc. Diese lösung von Mythic ist optimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Jodu (29. August 2008)

ihr scheint alle nicht ganz verstanden zu haben, wann man verwandelt wird...man wird nur dann verwandelt, wenn man sich in ein niederstufiges RVR gebiet begibt, wenn ihr die welt erkunden wollt oder die versteckten orte finden wollt: macht das doch einfach, dieses werden in den PVE gebieten sein und da könnt ihr einfach so rein auch in die t1 gebiete, solange ihr euch aus den "Schlachtfeldern" raushaltet.

ich finde dieses system sehr gut...naja für rollenspieler ist es vllt nicht so schön, zig hühner durch die gegend hüpfen zu sehen aber es wird definitiv sehr effektiv mit den gankern aufgeräumt!

mfg


----------



## Acy (29. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das man das hätte besser lösen können. Ein Hühnchen... also bitte, als begeisterter Rp-ler stört mich das ja doch wenn ich grad gemütlich durch die gegend spatziere und dann in ein Huhn verwandelt werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du kannst (fast) überall nach deinen geheimen Orten suchen, ohne dass du in ein Hühnchen verwandelt wirst. Nur in RvR-Gebieten passiert das und die sind nicht nur auf der Karte markiert, sondern man bekommt auch eine "Warnmeldung" eingeblendet. Außerdem finden sich die "geheimen Orte" normal nicht im RvR-Gebiet, denn bei sowas soll man sich ruhig ganz alleine darauf konzentrieren können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (29. August 2008)

Meriah schrieb:


> Das Hühnchen ist ein herber Schlag für alle  Spieler, die Warhammer wegen der Atmosphäre und des Rollenspiels spielen wollen. Nicht nur das man als Spieler in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist und so nur wenig von den angespriesenen "geheimen" Orten finden kann. Nein, man wird quasi gezwungen seine Zeit in den Hauptstädten und den High End RvR Gebieten zu verbringen.
> Als Rollenspieler trifft es einen umso härter, wenn gackende Hühnchen hüpfend durch die Gegend huschen und die einzigen Orte wo man sich für Rollenspiel treffen kann, die wenigen noch begehbaren Gebiete sind.
> Folglich empfinde ich das Hühnchen als sehr schlecht und als einen der Hautpkritikpunkte. Nicht das ich Lowie Killer tollerieren würde, aber, lösen hätte man es anders können. Das reduzieren des Schadens und der Hp auf 50% sobald wäre ein sinnvoller Schritt . Aber das verändern des Models in etwas deart lächerliches was völlig aus der Welt und Situation herausreissen kann, finde ich beschissen.




Keiner hindert dich daran, die T-Zone in deinem lvl Bereich zu ergründen. Denn wenn du darüber hinaus bist, wirst halt wonders dringender gebraucht und nicht angelnd oder vorm Lagerfeuer singend in einem low lvl RvR-Gebiet.

Genauso wenig hindert dich auch keiner daran das Spiel zu spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find die Idee ok, hält viele Ganker und high Lvl Gamler sicher vom Spiel weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Imbra (29. August 2008)

Hmm ich finde das ganze ziemlich gut gelöst und die aussagen von wegen sich nihct frei gewegen können usw. naja da frag ich mich ob ich es falsch verstehe oder ob die Leute den Artikel nicht richtig gelesen haben 

zitat 
Betritt ein Spieler eine RvR-Zone in einem Gebiet für niedrigstufige Spieler, wird er nach zehn Sekunden Vorwarnzeit in ein Terrorhühnchen verwandelt.

So dann klamüsern wir den satz doch mal so auseinander und zwar so wie ich ihn verstanden hab.

Es gibt Gebiete (ob in allen ka) wo es expliziet ausgewiesene RvR Bereich gibt sprich gebiete die im eigentlich Questgebiet speziel für das Open RvR da sind. 

So wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe ist es somit kein Prob einem low lvl freund beim Questen behilflich zu sein um sein lvl zu puschen oder einfach nur um ihn zu zeigen was geht auch sollte somit das scuhen der geheimen Orte kein Prob sein esseiden es befinden sich auch welche davon in einem RvR Bereich. 
Sollte man nun aber auf die feige Idee kommen als highlvl in ein low lvl RvR Gebiet zu laufen weil man 

a) Es einem laune macht low lvl Leute abzufarmen 
oder 
b) nur den spielskill besitz das man nur etwas gegen einen low lvl ausrichtt 

Wird man nach einer verwarnung (10 sek) wahrscheinlich mitten aufm dem Bildschirm dazu genötigt entweder umzudrehen oder halt den rest des Weges als huhn zurück legen zu müssen.

Wenn den nun so ist wie ich mir das ganze denke und so hab ich es aus dem Satz herausgelesen den sonst hätte da ja nicht speziel das RvR Gebiet genannt werden müssen sondern der Satz wäre dann gewesen 

"Betritt ein Spieler ein Gebiet für niedrigstufige Spieler, wird er nach zehn Sekunden Vorwarnzeit in ein Terrorhühnchen verwandelt."

dann finde ich das eine feine Lösung 

MFg
Imbra


P.S. grml nicht schnell genug geschrieben aber dafür den Satz richtig verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (29. August 2008)

eine kluge alternative wäre doch, spieler die sagen wir 5 lvl unter einem sind nicht angreifen kann,solange sie einen nicht angreifen.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Meriah schrieb:


> Das Hühnchen ist ein herber Schlag für alle  Spieler, die Warhammer wegen der Atmosphäre und des Rollenspiels spielen wollen. Nicht nur das man als Spieler in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist und so nur wenig von den angespriesenen "geheimen" Orten finden kann. Nein, man wird quasi gezwungen seine Zeit in den Hauptstädten und den High End RvR Gebieten zu verbringen.
> Als Rollenspieler trifft es einen umso härter, wenn gackende Hühnchen hüpfend durch die Gegend huschen und die einzigen Orte wo man sich für Rollenspiel treffen kann, die wenigen noch begehbaren Gebiete sind.
> Folglich empfinde ich das Hühnchen als sehr schlecht und als einen der Hautpkritikpunkte. Nicht das ich Lowie Killer tollerieren würde, aber, lösen hätte man es anders können. Das reduzieren des Schadens und der Hp auf 50% sobald wäre ein sinnvoller Schritt . Aber das verändern des Models in etwas deart lächerliches was völlig aus der Welt und Situation herausreissen kann, finde ich beschissen.



BoldarBlood, bist du es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (29. August 2008)

Ich weiss nich... man kann dann nich mehr in Low Zonen gehen... und irgendwie gehört das zu WAR dazu... was ich cooler fände, dass alles bleibt, aber der Schaden um ein vielfaches reduziert wird, sodass der andere wenigstens WEGLAUFEN kann ^^
Das wäre wohl fair...
und von mir aus kann man auch wie ein Hühnchen aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> BoldarBlood, bist du es?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich auch grad gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fright (29. August 2008)

Sabella schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dieser Schutzmechanik?
> Ihr werdet nie wieder chancenlos gegankt werden, aber auch kleineren Freunden nicht gegen eine zahlenmäßige Übermacht helfen können.
> Was überwiegt für Euch?
> Oder gankt Ihr selber gern, und das Terrorhühnchen verdirbt Euch den Spaß?
> Sagt uns Eure Meinung!



... 1. Ist im Spiel, also indiskutabel.
... 2. Ist bestimmt schon in 100 Seiten beflamed worden.
... 3. Ist langsam ein langweiliges Thema.

Edit: ...und ne gute Lösung is es auch


----------



## Big-K (29. August 2008)

ich finds ne gute lösung


----------



## Havamal (29. August 2008)

Wer unbedingt ganken will soll sich ne Ranged Klasse machen, sich auf die Grenze stellen und alles was in Reichweite kommt oneshotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valeriah (29. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> eine kluge alternative wäre doch, spieler die sagen wir 5 lvl unter einem sind nicht angreifen kann,solange sie einen nicht angreifen.



Diese Lösung fände ich persönlich gut, wenn sowas ausgearbeitet würde (verbessungen gibt es immer :-))

na ich sag es mal so im hühnchenvergleich. nicht über ungelegte eier diskutieren, erstmal das spiel laufen lassen und dann sehen was draus wird... ändert sich wahrscheinlich eh noch eniges....


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (29. August 2008)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Huhn nicht so gut.
 Weil, man spielt z.b. zerstörung ist lvl 40 und denkt mhhh ich hab jetzt eine mege vom spiel gesehen ich würde gerne mal  die (low) Gebite der ordnung sehn.Man läuft dorthin und ruck zuck wird man in ein huhn verwandelt.
Ich finde das zerstört die Atmosphäre(hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben)


----------



## makkaal (29. August 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, warum das so massiv die Atmosphäre stören soll. Ganz ehrlich, ein guter RP'ler kann auch mit so etwas wunderbar umgehen. Wenn ihm etwas als Spieler nicht logisch erscheint, muss es Teil der Welt sein, in der sein Charakter sich bewegt. Von daher ist es völlig wumpe, ob es passt oder nicht. Wenn ihr schon empfindsam genug seid, um euch auf die Atmosphäre einzulassen, dann ist es doch wohl ein Leichtes, auch die  "Zauberbarriere"/Spielweltfunktion namens "Terrorhühnchen" zu akzeptieren. Sooo weit liegt das nicht auseinander.

Ich halt's für eine gute Idee. Zwar würde ich es vorziehen, wenn die Verwandlung erst bei Betreten des RvR Gebiets (auf Core) passiert, aber so lässt sich's auch leben. Fördert den Drang, alles in dem entsprechenden Levelgebiet zu sehen und zu erforschen anstatt sich auf einen Punkt zu setzen und immer wieder dieselbe PQ zu machen...oder gar *gasp* zu grinden.
Und wie gesagt - mit entsprechender RP Erfahrung kann ich wunderbar mit diesem angeblichen "Bruch" in der Atmosphäre leben, ich umarme ihn nahezu. Ist mal was ungewöhnliches.


----------



## makkaal (29. August 2008)

Ich hab's im anderen Thread schon gesagt:
Das Argument, als Rollenspieler würde einem durch das Huhn der Spaß kaputt gehauen kann nur von jemandem kommen, der nie wirklich RP betrieben hat oder keinen guten Lehrer hatte. Ein guter RP'ler ist in der Lage, sich auf die Spielwelt einzulassen und sein Denken als Mensch außerhalb dieser Welt abzuschalten. Und ich auf die Welt einzulassen bedeutet in diesem Fall, einen merkwürdigen Mechanismus zu akzeptieren, wenn man mit zu viel Kampferfahrung zurück zu den Wurzeln möchte.
RP heißt nicht, dass es für dich als Spieler Sinn machen muss, es muss nicht mal Sinn für deinen Charakter machen!

Alter Kranich, akzeptiert doch einfach ein paar Dinge - nur weil sie euch nicht gefallen, sind sie nicht gleich Mist.


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2008)

Jop eben. Ich glaub mit dem "Zerstört RP"-Argument haben die Ganker einfach nur was gefunden um gegen das Huhn vorzugehen.

Meine Erfahrung sagt mir halt, dass viele es anpisst keine Lowies zu bashen. Ich habe WoW PvP gespielt, ich hab Daoc gespielt und ich hab AoC gespielt. In Daoc, ok da waren RvR Zonen getrennt von den PvE Zonen aber WoW und AoC PvP Server waren voll von Gankern.

Da ich in AoC auf nem RP Server war machte ich zudem die Erfahrung, dass Ganker gerne RP als Deckung für Griefplay nehmen. So rannten da Spieler rum, die jeden Lowie umkloppten mit der "RP-Begründung" : "Bin halt böse!!!".... naja lief denen aber jemand gleichen Levels über den Weg war von dieser bösartigkeit nichts mehr zu spüren. "Hey Lust auf Party?"....

In WoW wars genauso. Ich war grad mal 2min ausm Lowie Gebiet raus (Also so Level 20) und wurde direkt von 5 60ern gekillt. Naja das wars aber noch nicht. Es folgte Leichencamping und jede Menge Tanzeinlagen und meine Vermutung, dass die Leute offenbar glücklich waren einen wehrlosen Spieler umgebracht zu haben.

Und obwohl es in Daoc recht schwer war zu Ganken gab es sie dort auch. Allerdings war es im Grenzbereich, denn die Lowies begaben sich freiwillig für mehr PvE Erfahrung in die RvR Gebiete. Dass sie dabei einem High zum Opfer fielen war also eher ein Risiko !


Leute die sich Ganken zum Beruf gemacht haben sind einfach nur Asoziale Spinner. Sie erfahren nur Spass mit der gewissheit einer anderen Person den Tag verdorben zu haben. Traurigerweise gibt es zuhauf Leute mit einer solchen Einstellung und genau da setzt das Huhn an.
Dass in den letzten Tagen nun so viele "Ich will kein Huhn"-Threads auftauchen bestätigt das ganze nochmal und ist nichts als ein verzweifelter Versuch das huhn doch noch abwenden, denn ich bin mir sicher der ein oder andere Berufsganker hatte schon ganz große Pläne für WAR ausgearbeitet :

- 13.09 : Headstart
- Bis zum 17.09. durchzocken, viel Red Bull kaufen und so hoch wie möglich kommen
- 18.09 : Ins Lowie Gebiet marschieren und alles abschlachten und die Opfer auslachen
- 18.09 Abends : Einen Sekt auf den gelungenen Tag trinken
....

Tja und nun ist die Enttäuschung natürlich groß, dass das doch nicht klappt !

RP ist nur nen Deckmantel für Ganker. Echte RP´ler stört sowas nicht.


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Um mal beim RP zu bleiben.....
Ist eigentlich RP mäßig überhaupt nicht logisch wieder "zurück" zu gehen.

Chaos = als einfacher Kultist schließt man sich der Rabenschaar an, man gilt unter den Mitgliedern (NPC Wachen und Questgebern) als absolutes Nichts. Du mußt dich bei dem Marsch ins T4 der Rabenschaar beweisen um dich der Armee anschließen zu können = Mitglied der Rabenschaar zu werden.

Grünhäute= Man kommt aus einer Höhle heraus (junge Grünhaut) Vor einem erstreckt sich die Truppensammelstelle der Bloddy Sun Boyz. Diese rekrutieren Grünhäute um zu sehen ob sie dazu geeignet sind den Bloody Sun Boyz beizutreten.....


Ist bei jedem Volk ähnlich aufgebaut. Man muß sich beweisen um in den Armeen kämpfen zu können. Dieser Rote Faden zieht sich durch alle Tiers bis in die Kriegsgebiete.
Die unteren Tiers lernen einen praktisch an.
Im T1 hat man in der RvR Zone erstmal ein paar Fahnen zu erobern (bewachte).....gut kapiert so geht das---->nächstes Tier.
Jetzt kommen Keeps dazu ---->Wie stürme ich ein Keep----->kapiert---->nächstes Tier
Jetzt werden Fahnen befestigt (haben Mauern davor bzw sind in Gebäuden) und Keeps haben eine zweite Verteidigungsmauer. Des weiteren gibt es zB "Untertunnelungen" durch die man Mauern umgehen kann.

Jetzt hat man alle möglichen RvR Inhalte "gelernt" und kommt ins T4.
So... hier hast du ALLES zusammen....in T1-T3 hast du gelernt wies geht.....jetzt kämpf im Krieg und mach den Gegner restlos fertig!


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Ich finde gerade als RPler kann man solche Besonderheiten genießen.

In Wow war zum Beispiel Angeln einer der übelsten Farmberufe mit 0 Fun-Faktor. Die einzigen, die das gerne gemacht haben waren RPler die mal eben zusammen wat angeln gegangen sind. 

Das Huhn bietet vielleicht sogar die möglichkeit RP-Evente zu machen, die einfach auf Spaß ausgelegt sind. Das macht zwar keinen Spaß, wenn man sowas dauernd macht, aber in nem Halben jahr kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es mal lustig ist alleine oder in ner gruppe den ganzen Tag als Huhn rumzulaufen mit irgend nem erdachten hintergrund wie z.B. zu Ostern ne Große Hühnersuche (ist jetzt kein RP aber man hat ja dann Zeit sich was sinniges/lustiges auszudenken).


----------



## Neonsilver (29. August 2008)

ich persönlich finde das ein wenig extrem, wenn man als höherstufiger char das gebiet vielleicht einfach nur nochmal erkunden möchte geht das nicht.

ich fänds besser wenn man erst in ein hühnchen verwandelt wird wenn man nen niedrigstufigeren char als erstes angreift, d.h. wenn einer der niedrigeren chars nen anflug von größenwahn haben und den höheren angreifen sollte  kann der sich trotzdem noch verteidigen. alternativ könnte man die hohen chars auch einfach auf ein für das gebiet passendes level runterstufen, so das er wenn überhaupt nur einen geringen vorteil gegenüber den kleinen hat.


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Neonsilver schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde das ein wenig extrem, wenn man als höherstufiger char das gebiet vielleicht einfach nur nochmal erkunden möchte geht das nicht.



Wenn das das einzige ist was dich stört.....geh auf nen Core Server. Da kannst du erkunden.
und hört endlich mit dem "runterstufen" auf......auf welchen Level denn runterstufen?

Auf den Maximal Level der Zone? Da kann man ohne Huhn alles unter Level x8 zerfetzen.
UNTER den Maximallevel der Zone?.....Dann bist du für die kleinen das "Opfer" = wäre nicht anders als Huhn.


----------



## makkaal (29. August 2008)

> - 13.09 : Headstart
> - Bis zum 17.09. durchzocken, viel Red Bull kaufen und so hoch wie möglich kommen
> - 18.09 : Ins Lowie Gebiet marschieren und alles abschlachten und die Opfer auslachen
> - 18.09 Abends : Einen Sekt auf den gelungenen Tag trinken
> ....


Ja momsen ma, wat is denn getz so schlimm an sonnem Plan? Dat hattich einktlich au voa annem Rilies.

Meiner Theorie zufolge verspüren reine Ganker (nicht der eine oder andere Gelegenheits-Lowie-Boxer, dessen Opfer einfach zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war) nicht mal tatsächlich Genugtuung am töten des anderen Charakters. Da es für sie keine Gefühle verändert, gehen sie grundsätzlich auch nicht davon aus, dass es für jemand anderen der Fall wäre. Es ist auch nicht durch eine einzelne Tat getan, es sind mehrere Folgen vonnöten. Erst somit baut sich nach und nach ein Gefühl für den Ganker auf.
In ihrer Erhabenheit als besserer Spieler sind sie auch unverletzlich durch den Gegankten ("stfu noob"), ein Äther von Wichtigkeit, von Skill und Egozentrik. Ich kann hier tun und lassen, was ich will, es hat keine Konsequenzen! .. Und genau das dürfte die Atmosphäre sein, die durch das Huhn kaputt gemacht wird.
Kein Wunder, dass sich manche darüber aufregen...


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Finde es eigtl. auch optimal gelöst. Sogar noch auf ne angenehme weiße - bin mir sicher das jeder
mal ins LowGebiet geht um sich in ein Huhn verwandeln zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange du (auf Core PvP) kein RvR Gebiet betrittst, in niedrigen Zonen, verwandelst du dich ja auch
in kein Huhn. Also, erst wenn es dann "unfair" werden würde, sprich wenn du als Hochleveliger in ein
niedrigeres RvR Gebiet gehst. 

In den RvR Gebieten selbst gibts ja auch nichts, was man erkunden könnte, oder nicht, was man nicht
auch als Huhn erkunden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bleibt alles schön fair und neueinsteiger oder twinker (im späteren Spielverlauf) können in ruhe und
auf fairer Basis RvR betreiben.

Nice Chickz!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (29. August 2008)

Ich wäre mal an der Frage interessiert, ob es sich bei dem typischen Ganke in fast 100% der Fälle um einen männlichen Spieler handelt, oder ob das weibliche Geschlecht auch zum Umprügeln dagegen chancenloser Spieler neigt.

Ich stelle mir unter dem typischen Ganker irgendwie einen verpickelten, männlichen Teenager mit Hormonproblemen vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. August 2008)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit dem Huhn nicht so gut.
> Weil, man spielt z.b. zerstörung ist lvl 40 und denkt mhhh ich hab jetzt eine mege vom spiel gesehen ich würde gerne mal  die (low) Gebite der ordnung sehn.Man läuft dorthin und ruck zuck wird man in ein huhn verwandelt.
> Ich finde das zerstört die Atmosphäre(hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben)


erstens würdest du selbst als max lvl char nicht an den superman wachen vorbei kommen und zweitens kannst du dir auf einem anderen server einfach  nen orderchar erstellen zume rkunden der lowie gebiete.


----------



## makkaal (29. August 2008)

Völlig egal ob männlich oder weiblich, Hühnerbrust kommt bei dem System wohl nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir unter dem typischen Ganker irgendwie einen verpickelten, männlichen Teenager mit Hormonproblemen vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So in etwa?

Das ist menschlich^^ wobei....bei dem Gesicht.... stark mutiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (29. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> So in etwa?
> 
> Das ist menschlich^^ wobei....bei dem Gesicht....




Ganz so schlimm dann zum Glück nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber irgendwie finde ich das Ganken an sich hat was typisch männliches. Dazu ist es irgendwie völlig sinnfrei (man hat daruch keinen erkennbaren Nutzen) und stellt sich als pure Zeitverschwendung dar.

Oh Gott, das Bild......


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm dann zum Glück nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, für einen Ganker bringt das geistige Befriedigung. Die Befriedigung einen anderen Spieler geärgert zu haben.

Ist eigentlich nix anderes als diese Opas die früh morgens durch die Straße rennen und Falschparker abschleppen lassen und sich dann freuen, wenn der Abschleppwagen kommt. Hauptsache anderen den Tag vermießt.

Motto : Wenns mir schlecht geht, soll es das anderen auch, damit es mir besser geht.


----------



## Chirogue (29. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Naja, ich bevorzuge aber RvR Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Seh ich ähnlich


----------



## Chirogue (29. August 2008)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Wenn Du RP betreiben willst, geh halt auch auf einen RP Server!
> Da dem nicht so ist, brauchst auch net auf RP auf nem RVR Server hoffen - von wegen magische Nebelwand etc.
> 
> 
> ...



seh ich genauso


----------



## Navidgirnuod (29. August 2008)

ZITAT (leider ist die forumsanzeige bei buffed seit einigen wochen zerstört ... sodas man nichtmehr richtig zitieren kann):
"
Sollte man nun aber auf die feige Idee kommen als highlvl in ein low lvl RvR Gebiet zu laufen weil man 

a) Es einem laune macht low lvl Leute abzufarmen 
oder 
b) nur den spielskill besitz das man nur etwas gegen einen low lvl ausrichtt
"

was ist mit variante c.)

c) die gegenfraktion ist so haushoch überlegen das man im lv40 gebiet keine chance hat irgentetwas auszurichten und man zwangsweise versuchen MUSS über niedrigere gebiete die verlagerung richtung eigener hauptstadt aufzuhalten... 

WAS also tun? 

kennt ihr nicht die probleme einer gewaltigen übermacht gegenüber zu stehen und irgentwie durch ablenkungsaktionen zu versuchen die übermacht etwas zu bremsen damit sie die eigene hauptstadt vielleicht nur auf lv2 niederbrennen als ganz auf 1 runter?

... wie ich in den kommentaren schrieb... es wird dazu führen das viele sich twinks für die speziellen zonen machen um dann in solchen fällen umloggen zu können... sobald diese twinks "herausgewachsen" sind werden sie gelöscht und neu hochgespielt

WAS ein blödsinn seitens Mystic (das mit der Atmosphöre wenn hühner rumlaufen is mir total egal)


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir unter dem typischen Ganker irgendwie einen verpickelten, männlichen Teenager mit Hormonproblemen vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du den typischen Ganker sehen willst guck dir die Soutpark folge "make love not warcraft" an.

Hamma lustig.


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2008)

Die Ingame Begründung ist ganz einfach.

Der Spieler verkörpert den Soldaten eines Eliteregiments. Er hat sich durch zahlreiche Schlachten bis an die vorderste Frontlinie gekämpft und gehört zu den besten Kämpfern seiner Klasse. Eine Auslese des Königs eben.

Das Abschlachten von Bauern ist unter der Würde eines solchen Elitesoldaten. Jemand der sich an solch wehrlosen Gegnern vergreift entehrt sein Eliteregiment und wird ein "feiges Huhn" !!!


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Ingame Begründung ist ganz einfach.
> 
> Der Spieler verkörpert den Soldaten eines Eliteregiments. Er hat sich durch zahlreiche Schlachten bis an die vorderste Frontlinie gekämpft und gehört zu den besten Kämpfern seiner Klasse. Eine Auslese des Königs eben.
> 
> Das Abschlachten von Bauern ist unter der Würde eines solchen Elitesoldaten. Jemand der sich an solch wehrlosen Gegnern vergreift entehrt sein Eliteregiment und wird ein "feiges Huhn" !!!



Die Begründung gefällt mir mal =)


----------



## Wolfner (2. September 2008)

Hallo,

wie nun aus den Patch-Notes des Beta-Forums hervorging, bleibt uns auf Open-RvR-Servern das Hühnchen erhalten. Nicht, dass ich etwas gegen diese Mechanik einzuwenden hätte, jedoch finde ich die Lösung, dass man sofort, wenn man ein Low-Level-Tier nur betritt zum Hühnchen wird, ziemlich beknackt.

Ich meine man wird doch ziemlich eingeschränkt, wenn man nun mit Level 40 über den Daumen gerechnet nurmehr knapp ein Viertel der Welt begehen kann (speziell als Rollenspieler).
Außerdem, was passiert nun wenn ich in Tier 1 Quests abschließe und per Level-Up die Level-Obergrenze für dieses Gebiet überschreite? Verwandle ich mich dann mitten im PvE in ein Hühnchen?
Und noch eine Frage drängt sich mir auf: Kann ich so überhaupt meine Wälzer-Einträge vervollständigen (wenn ich mal etwas ausgelassen hab)?

Dabei gäbe es soviel einfachere Lösungen für das Ganking-Problem:
- Man wird erst in ein Hühnchen verwandelt wenn man einen Low-Level-Spieler angreift.
- Waffen hochlevliger Spieler zeigen keine Wirkung an Leuten die weit unter ihrem Level sind.
etc. etc.

Was haltet ihr von der ganzen Problematik?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56321


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich meine man wird doch ziemlich eingeschränkt, wenn man nun mit Level 40 über den Daumen gerechnet nurmehr knapp ein Viertel der Welt begehen kann (speziell als Rollenspieler).


Jep, das hast du vollkommen richtig erfasst. Open RvR Spieler sind im T4 praktisch eingesperrt, sobald sie lvl 35-40 erreicht haben. Rollenspielserver gibts nur mit Core Ruleset...rate mal warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Außerdem, was passiert nun wenn ich in Tier 1 Quests abschließe und per Level-Up die Level-Obergrenze für dieses Gebiet überschreite? Verwandle ich mich dann mitten im PvE in ein Hühnchen?


Jap.



> Und noch eine Frage drängt sich mir auf: Kann ich so überhaupt meine Wälzer-Einträge vervollständigen (wenn ich mal etwas ausgelassen hab)?


Nö.




> Was haltet ihr von der ganzen Problematik?


Dass das gesamte Konzept der OpenRvR Server bescheuert ist, und Mythic sie ganz aus dem SPiel nehmen sollte. Dann hätten wir weniger Threads von überroxxor PvP Prog4m0r Gilden im Forum =) Und noch viel weniger Flamethreads, wenn dieselben dann eine Woche nach Release das spiel mit der Meldung "WAR is kagge, WotLK 4 ever" wieder verlassen.


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dass das gesamte Konzept der OpenRvR Server bescheuert ist, und Mythic sie ganz aus dem SPiel nehmen sollte. Dann hätten wir weniger Threads von überroxxor PvP Prog4m0r Gilden im Forum =) Und noch viel weniger Flamethreads, wenn dieselben dann eine Woche nach Release das spiel mit der Meldung "WAR is kagge, WotLK 4 ever" wieder verlassen.




So sieht es auz. Du sprichst mir mal wieda auz da Seelä, kleina Gobbo. Dich fresse ich nich’, Du bist toll. Aba zusammengeschlag’n wirste trotzdem. Daz is’ dann aba auz Zuneigung.


WAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Stancer (3. September 2008)

Deswegen gibts auch keine RP-Open RVR Server. So kann sich niemand beschweren, dass das Huhn ihm nicht wegen RP passt. Für RP Spieler ist echt sicher wichtig auch in die T1-3 Gebiete zurück zu können und es wäre schlecht, wenn dann jeder zum Huhn wird.

Die, die sich dann noch übers Huhn aufm RvR Server beschweren aufgrund von RP, nehmen es nur als Vorwand, weil sie nicht ganken können

Und ehrlich sehe ich da keine Problematik.

Ich hab WoW auf PvP Server angefangen, mit Level 20 ging ich ausm Stargebiet raus und wurde direkt mal von 5 60ern empfangen.
Sterben gehört zum PvP zwar dazu aber Ganken ist kein PvP. PvP bedeutet, dass der andere auch in der Lage ist sich zu verteidigen. Ein High gegen einen Lowie ist nix anderes als ein Abschlachten.

Das Huhn ist das beste Mittel Ganker aus dem Spiel zu vertreiben. Auch die "Ich provozier, dass er mich angreift"-Fraktion kann sich damit verabschieden.

Das wichtigste aber : Ein Ganker handelt gegen sein eigenes Reich, denn er treibt sich da rum wo er nichts leistet. Ganken würde weder XP noch Ruf bringen. PvE bringt auch was für die Zonenkontrolle aber Ganken bringt 0. Das wichtigste im T4 sind die Hauptstädte und dank dem Huhn wird sicher gestellt, dass auch wirklich alle im T4 sind und sich nicht an den Lowies Rächen, weil mal wieder ne Zone an den Feind gefallen ist und man im RvR nur aufs Maul bekommt.


----------



## Gromthar (3. September 2008)

Tja, deswegen werde ich auch auf einem Core-Server spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. mit Sicherheit weniger Flameboys
2. weniger Roxx0r-Gestalten
3. Wälzer komplettieren


----------



## Wolfner (3. September 2008)

Laut Sterntaler soll es aber beide Serverarten als RP-Server geben.

Quelle:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showpost.ph...mp;postcount=20


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Oh, nett...dann freu ich mich schon auf die Kommentare der RP Spieler, wenn sie das morgen lesen...

*Kramt schonmal Popcorn raus*


----------



## Aason (3. September 2008)

Für alle die das mit dem Huhn mal sehen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://textwall.blogspot.com/2008/08/warha...ke-chicken.html


----------



## Gulasch80 (3. September 2008)

bin da auch net so begeistert von, aber ich würd einfach mal abwarten, es kann sich noch sehr vieles ändern.


----------



## DeeeRoy (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Oh, nett...dann freu ich mich schon auf die Kommentare der RP Spieler, wenn sie das morgen lesen...
> 
> *Kramt schonmal Popcorn raus*



Immerhin haben Sie die Auswahl, auf welchen RP Server es gehen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infi2 (3. September 2008)

Im allgemeinen finde ich eine regel geg. das ganken gut , die hühnchen lösung ist auch durchaus in ordnung , nur finde ich es nicht optimal gelöst, wenn man sofort im niedrigen levelgebieten zum huhn wird ..für mich nimmt das einfach eine art "freiheit" weg ...

auch wenn jetzt kommt geh doch aufm core server ...ist das für mich"persönlich" eine doofe alternative , da ich vermute ..dass die stark orientierten RvR Massen ,Gilden prozentual mehr auf open rvr server gehn.. 

klingt zwar vielleicht nicht sehr überzeugend ,aber von gefühl her , wollen die leute auf open rvr server ... habe einige leute aus meiner alten daoc gilde und auch wow gilde gefragt -rl friends - sowieso und die wollen alle open rvr obwohl das huhn nervt

vielleicht eine lösung al´a wow anfangsgebiete bis level 20, man kann keine kleinen angreifen ..dazu npcs auch nicht angreifbar und gut ist ..

hoffe einfach ,das letzte wort ist zu diesem thema noch net gefallen 

standpunkt,fertig uuuuund aus


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (3. September 2008)

wenn es eine breite auswahlmöglichkeit gibt an servertypen isses ja auch wurscht. ich persönlich hasse es mehr gegankt zu werden als auch mal als huhn rumzuflitzen. wie schon beschrieben wird man in wow auf pvp servern gerne mal stundenlang gegankt. ne nicht nur einmal oder zweimal sondern man kann tagelang seine quests nicht machen weil hinter jedem busch einer der anderen fraktion steht. aber ich hätte auch lieber ne andere lösung. als highlevel ein lowlevel gebiet zu betreten und PVE quests zu erledigen die offen sind ist ja ok aber wenn man einen lowlevelspieler angreift das man dann sofort zum huhn werden würde..... aber naja egal. man kann sich den servertyp ja aussuchen auf dem man spielen will und muss halt die vor und nachteil abwägen oder einfach kein warhammer spielen wenns einem eben nicht gefällt.


----------



## Macaveli (3. September 2008)

naja am elegantesten wäre es natürlich das man erst verwandelt wird wenn man einen angriff startet, aber wenn ein 40er nen sagen wir mal nen 15er angreift reicht meistens schon ein einziger schlag aus um den lowie zu killen....hmm doch keine lösung?^^


----------



## infi2 (3. September 2008)

man kann es doch so scripten(programmieren) ,dass höher levelige chars in den kleinen gebieten, die leute einfach nicht anschlagen können  ..außer nen armer verwirrter klein leveliger fängt an oder ne horde davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... ja aber was ist mit ae schaden ne ?! den brauch man doch net immer , also wenn nen high gegner inner nähe is ,keinen ae machen und gut ..ist sicher keine klasse vom ae abhängig


----------



## Black83 (3. September 2008)

vergesst das konzept von wow.
in war gibt es genug gebiete wo es auch sinnvoll ist rvr zu machen.

wird sicher mal in war auch sowas wie ein dungeon geben, das sich öffnet je nachdem wer die meisten burgen erobert hat.
da gabs immer pvp+lvln. die anderen pve zonen waren gegnerfrei.

und mehr brauch man auch nicht, außer man will ganken.
werdet schon sehn, die vielfalt von war wird WoW zugrunde richten ;D
wow ist simplifiziert ohne ende, und das so schlimm das man später kein plan hat was man überhaupt noch machen soll !


----------



## Manic2320 (3. September 2008)

Ich finde es gut, klar schränkt es die Spieler ein aber wie schon Stancer geschrieben hat bringt ein Ganker dem Reich nichts.
Ich glaub gar nicht das die Open RvR so beliebt sind, auch nicht bei den PvPlern, das Spielkonzept ist auf die Core Server ausgelegt und da funktoniert das Huhn ja super.


----------



## Dilan (3. September 2008)

Warum muss nun wieder ein Neuer Threat dazu eröffnet werden ? es gibt schon 4.

Selor hat sogar den Link Gepostet.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=56321

Die Faulheit mancher user ist einfach un begreiflich.

Close Bitte


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Oh, nett...dann freu ich mich schon auf die Kommentare der RP Spieler, wenn sie das morgen lesen...
> 
> *Kramt schonmal Popcorn raus*



Ich erinnere mich gut an einen Umfrage-Thread, in dem du auch gepostet hast, und aus welchem relativ klar hervorging, dass viele Leute einen RP-OpenRvR-Servertyp begrüßen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WAR gibts ja kein Tanz-und-Blümchen-RP aufgrund der Lore, da gibts Haue - was ist also besser als geeignet als ein OpenRVR-Konzept für einen RP-Server? Wobei das jetzige Konzept imho noch dringend überarbeitet werden müsste..*gack*


----------



## Gortek (3. September 2008)

Ich denke auch schon darüber nach auf einen Core Server zu gehen, obwohl ich immer an open RvR interessiert war.
Aber sich so dermassen einschränken zu müssen finde ich dann doch nicht gut. Keinem Lowlvl Freund schnell helfen können, keine vergessene Quest nachholen, keine Gebiete die vergessen wurden erkunden, das ist schon arg.
Ne Möglichkeit einzubauen, dass man einfach keine Attacken ausführen und auch nicht angegriffen werden kann solange man in einem Lowlvl Gebiet ist, quasi als Diplomat (ich weiss in WAR eigentlich doof) die Lowgebiete durchqueren zu können sollte schon drin sein.

Cheers


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Das System mit dem Huhn ist für Core-Server erdacht. Da kann ich nämlich in Lowie Gebiete und meinen Wälzer vervollständigen, ich werde erst dann zum Huhn wenn ich mich PvP-Flagge.

Da ne ganze Menge amerikanische Community-Whiner aber solange gebettelt haben das sie einen Open-PvP Server bekommen wie in WoW, hat Mythic wenige Wochen vor Release noch schnell nen neuen Servertyp erdacht.

Ich finde, es sollte für alle nur Core-Server geben, darauf ist WAR ausgelegt und PvP kann man ja in diesem Spiel echt genug machen, wozu dann auch noch im Questgebiet? Aber gut jedem das seine, wer halt IMMER kämpfen will, dafür aber seine Wälzer-Taktiken nicht nachholen kann, der wird mit sowas halt glücklich.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> In WAR gibts ja kein Tanz-und-Blümchen-RP aufgrund der Lore, da gibts Haue - was ist also besser als geeignet als ein OpenRVR-Konzept für einen RP-Server? Wobei das jetzige Konzept imho noch dringend überarbeitet werden müsste..*gack*



Das ist zwar Richtig Ascian, aber erklär das mal einem RP Spieler: "So, hier ist dein Server, ja, du darfst in diegegnerischen PvE Gebiete reinlaufen und dort ganz böse herumschnetzeln...aber ich muss dich leider enttäuschen wenn du mir deinen RP Freunden ein Event in einem low level Gebiet machen willst (zb. weil dort das Setting einfach passt, oder dort irgendwas besonderes ist) müsst ihr das leider Gottes als Hühnchen machen, und bei Gott hoffen, dass kein lvl 18er der Gegenfraktion mit AoE Effekten vorbeikommt..."

Ich meinte mit meiner Aussage ja nicht, dass sie sich nicht über den OpenRvR - RP Server freuen würden, aber sie werden sich definitiv nicht über diese Mechaniken freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (3. September 2008)

Mittlerweile habe ich RP in WAR eigentlich sowieso schon komplett abgeschrieben. Ich betrachte es einfach als RvR Spiel und fertig. 

So kann mir die Huhn Regel egal sein oder dass man nur so einen winzigen Bruchteil der Warhammer Welt sehen kann der auch noch in Zonen eingeteilt ist.

Für RP wart ich eben weiter auf das nächste MMORPG.


----------



## Pymonte (3. September 2008)

lol WINZIGEN Bruchteil...

schau dir WoW an wo die Welt ohne Ende zusammengeschrumpft wurde das alles passt. Dann lieber ordentliche Zonen, wie sie auch im Tabletop sind.
Und die Huhnregel greift ja auf RP Servern nur, wenn du dich RvR flaggst, da die RP server alle Core Ruleset haben...

Aber hey, man kann ja auch alles schlecht reden


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Für RP wart ich eben weiter auf das nächste MMORPG.



Wegen Leuten wie dir ist das RP auch weitestgehend verkommen. Was hältst du davon es einfach mal zu PROBIEREN und dann zu urteilen?


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> lol WINZIGEN Bruchteil...
> 
> schau dir WoW an wo die Welt ohne Ende zusammengeschrumpft wurde das alles passt. Dann lieber ordentliche Zonen, wie sie auch im Tabletop sind.
> Und die Huhnregel greift ja auf RP Servern nur, wenn du dich RvR flaggst, da die RP server alle Core Ruleset haben...
> ...



Ist das sicher, dass es nur RP Core Server geben wird und keine RP RvR? Quelle bitte!


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> [schnipp]
> Ich meinte mit meiner Aussage ja nicht, dass sie sich nicht über den OpenRvR - RP Server freuen würden, aber sie werden sich definitiv nicht über diese Mechaniken freuen
> 
> 
> ...



Allerdings denke ich, dass sich niemand wirklich über diese Mechaniken freuen wird, also nicht nur pauschal RP'ler, sondern so ziemlich alle die sich unter dem OpenRvR-Konzept etwas vorgestellt haben, was sich eben grundlegend vom Core Ruleset unterscheidet. Das Unterbinden von PK-ing und ganken finde ich zwar erstebenswert, allerdings ist das Chicken Rule doch etwas zu hart. Meine Hoffnugn ist dass Mythic hier noch rumbastelt, oder aber OpenRvR ganz streicht.


----------



## Kalyptus (3. September 2008)

Entschuldigt aber was soll dieses dann kann ich kein RP machen. 
WIE ???? willst du in WAR in Niedrieglevelgebieten RP machen ? 

Dich mit den NPC´s unterhalten ?

Die Welt erkunden, kann man auch wenn der Level passt. Wenn du RP machen willst brauchst du nich in drei Tagen auf 40 zu sein oder ?

Also welche Möglichkeit bleibt dann wohl noch, was alle wollen und mit RP verschleiern ?

Ich finde das Huhn toll.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Ich finds ebenfalls toll...und so wies aussieht geh ich, bzw. meine Gilde definitiv auf einen Core Rule Server.

Zu deiner Frage Kalyptus, vielleicht gibts irgendwo in den low level gebieten eine lauschige Taverne, eine Waldlichtung, irgendwas wo eben das Settung super passt um dort, zb. ein Gildentreffen abzuhalten.
Meine Gilde auf Tichondrius hat zb. ihre Treffen immer in dem Haus in Elwynn abgehalten (Owohl wir Horde waren 0o) wo diese KinderNPCs in Pentagrammformation rumstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardan (3. September 2008)

Als Huhn die Welt erforschen hmhm interessant ... wer sollte mich daran hindern.. hmhm mal überlegen... JEDER SCHEISS LEVEL 1 MOB VIELLEICHT? Nicht dass ich glaube, daß es bei Level 40 noch viel in den Noobiegebieten zu erforschen gibt aber vielleicht nur vielleicht will man ja nochmal zurück um einen "Hogger Revisited" Moment zu erleben (WoW spieler wissen wovon ich rede... jedenfalls die die wie ich auf der falschen Seite angefangen haben ^^)

Ich find das Huhn eine witzige Idee und eine effiziente Methode Ganking zu verhindern. Und das ist auch sehr wichtig. Aber so ganz ohne Bedenken was die Bewegungsfreiheit betrifft lässt mich das nicht. Besser wärs vielleicht gewesen einem Highlevel im Lowlevelgebiet einfach die Option zum Angriff auf lowbies zu nehmen.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, daß alle feindlichen PVE Gebiete und RvR Gebiete unter level 31 total scheisse sind, so daß ich da nie hin will und die level 31+ Gebiete gross genug sind um sie als "Die Welt" zu empfinden.


----------



## Pymonte (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ist das sicher, dass es nur RP Core Server geben wird und keine RP RvR? Quelle bitte!



Stand im Frage an die Beta Tester Thread oder in einem der x-Server Threads... ka, hab zwar gesucht, aber bei seite 3/11 keine Lust mehr gehabt.

und selbst WENN es Open RvR PR Server gibt... man muss ja nciht auf ihnen spielen, denn weder sind sie RP lastiger (auch ohne HuhnRegel) noch bieten sie andere Vorteile


----------



## Wolfner (3. September 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich RP in WAR eigentlich sowieso schon komplett abgeschrieben. Ich betrachte es einfach als RvR Spiel und fertig.
> 
> So kann mir die Huhn Regel egal sein oder dass man nur so einen winzigen Bruchteil der Warhammer Welt sehen kann der auch noch in Zonen eingeteilt ist.
> 
> Für RP wart ich eben weiter auf das nächste MMORPG.



Ahja... du hast es schon abgeschrieben, bevor WAR überhaupt herausen ist. Sehr gut...
Wenn die restliche RP-Community auch solche Initiative und solches Durchhaltevermögen wie du besitzen würde, na dann gute Nacht.

"Für RP wart ich eben weiter auf das nächste MMORPG."? Tja... und dann aufs nächste... und wieder aufs nächste... und wieder aufs nächste. Ich glaube mit der Einstellung wirst du nicht sehr glücklich werden.




> Ich meinte mit meiner Aussage ja nicht, dass sie sich nicht über den OpenRvR - RP Server freuen würden, aber sie werden sich definitiv nicht über diese Mechaniken freuen



Genau so ist es....



Allerdings: Gibt es eigentlich auch nur irgendjemanden der mit der aktuellen Lösung auf Open-RvR-Servern zufrieden ist?


----------



## Mookie (3. September 2008)

Ich find die "Huhnregelung" ehrlich gesagt nicht so prickelnd, klar verhindert es das ganken von lowbies allerdings finde ich gehört das einfach zu nem MMO dazu, man regt sich vllt mal kurz drüber auf das blut zirkuliert etwas schneller und die "Kopfader" schwillt mal kurz an bei dem ein oder andern fliegen dann vllt auch mal Mäuse Tastaturn oder irgendwelche andere Einrichtungsgegenstände/Haustiere wenn man mal Opfer eines ganks wird.....

Naund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Allerdings: Gibt es eigentlich auch nur irgendjemanden der mit der aktuellen Lösung auf Open-RvR-Servern zufrieden ist?




Soviel ich weiss, sind ja die Open RvR Rulesets noch gar nicht wirklich bekannt oder täusch ich mich? Momentan weiss man ja nur, sobald man auf nem Core nen Lowie angreifen wil (bzw geflaggt (PvP markiert))l, wird man zum Huhn.


----------



## Abell (3. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> lol WINZIGEN Bruchteil...
> 
> schau dir WoW an wo die Welt ohne Ende zusammengeschrumpft wurde das alles passt. Dann lieber ordentliche Zonen, wie sie auch im Tabletop sind.
> Und die Huhnregel greift ja auf RP Servern nur, wenn du dich RvR flaggst, da die RP server alle Core Ruleset haben...
> ...



Es ist nun mal ganz anders ausgefallen, als ich erwartet hatte. Ich habe mich ursprünglich darauf gefreut, die ganzen in den Büchern erwähnten Gebiete erforschen zu können und das geht ja leider nicht...

Wenn ich einen Dunkelelfen spiele kann ich nicht mal meine Heimat betreten...

Ich wollte auch nix schlecht reden. Als RvR Spiel schauts für mich wirklich interessant aus.




Dentus schrieb:


> Wegen Leuten wie dir ist das RP auch weitestgehend verkommen. Was hältst du davon es einfach mal zu PROBIEREN und dann zu urteilen?



Für RP wünsch ich mir nun mal so viel spieleerische Freiheit wie nur irgend geht. Bei WAR wird man da aber schon ziemlich eingeschränkt. Andere werden da sicher anders darüber denken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ich find die "Huhnregelung" ehrlich gesagt nicht so prickelnd, klar verhindert es das ganken von lowbies allerdings finde ich gehört das einfach zu nem MMO dazu, man regt sich vllt mal kurz drüber auf das blut zirkuliert etwas schneller und die "Kopfader" schwillt mal kurz an bei dem ein oder andern fliegen dann vllt auch mal Mäuse Tastaturn oder irgendwelche andere Einrichtungsgegenstände/Haustiere wenn man mal Opfer eines ganks wird.....
> 
> Naund?
> 
> ...



Sag den Satz nochmal, nachdem ein EINZIGER Zerstörungsspieler, zb ein Disciple of Khaine ohne jedes Problem deine komplette T2 Public Quest Gruppe nach einer Stunde Mobs killen, kurz vor der Final Stage killt, ohne dass du auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hast, das zu verhindern...bis ein highlevel deiner Seite ankommt um euch zu retten, hat der euch dreimal erledigt...Gratulation eine ganze Stunde PQ im Arsch, weil einem highlvl grad langweilig war.

Das Huhn ist super!


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ich find die "Huhnregelung" ehrlich gesagt nicht so prickelnd, klar verhindert es das ganken von lowbies allerdings finde ich gehört das einfach zu nem MMO dazu, man regt sich vllt mal kurz drüber auf das blut zirkuliert etwas schneller und die "Kopfader" schwillt mal kurz an bei dem ein oder andern fliegen dann vllt auch mal Mäuse Tastaturn oder irgendwelche andere Einrichtungsgegenstände/Haustiere wenn man mal Opfer eines ganks wird.....
> 
> Naund?
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist hier: Die Mehrheit glaubt das es "nur einzelne" Ganker geben wird. Eben weil mal ein paar wenige gerade Langweile haben und fix lowies killen.
Irgendwie hat jeder den klassischen Spielweltaufbau von WoW im Kopf.

So sind die Zonen aber nicht konstruiert.
WENN du zur feindlichen PVE Zone willst, kannst du das nur an WENIGEN Stellen bzw oft geht es gar nicht (geographische Blockade).
Der eigene Belebungspunkt ist WEIT von der feindlichen PVE Zone entfernt. 10-15 Minuten reiten
Keiner wird da immer ewig laufen wollen sobald ihn mal wieder ein Wächter instant gekillt hat. Ergo man geht in Gruppen rüber, die sich da fest beisen.


Man muss in hoher Anzahl rübermarschieren, damit sich das überhaupt lohnt. Von vielen Wachen wirst du instant gekillt selbst als 40er. Da brauchst du ohne rezzer gar nicht rumlaufen.
Sich da einzureden, es kommt nur "vereinzelt" zum Ganken ohne Huhn.....da macht man sich was vor.


----------



## Mookie (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sag den Satz nochmal, nachdem ein EINZIGER Zerstörungsspieler, zb ein Disciple of Khaine ohne jedes Problem deine komplette T2 Public Quest Gruppe nach einer Stunde Mobs killen, kurz vor der Final Stage killt, ohne dass du auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hast, das zu verhindern...bis ein highlevel deiner Seite ankommt um euch zu retten, hat der euch dreimal erledigt...Gratulation eine ganze Stunde PQ im Arsch, weil einem highlvl grad langweilig war.
> 
> Das Huhn ist super!



Sicherlich ist das ärgerlich und man wünscht dem Highlvltypen der einen die ganze Arbeit zu nichte gemacht hat ganz unchristliche Sachen aber wie gesagt imo gehört es einfach dazu.


----------



## crewean (3. September 2008)

"Bisher sind folgenden Typen geplant: Core-Ruleset (sicher), RP (sicher) und Open-PvP (noch nicht sicher).

Core-Ruleset: Man hat kein "free-for-all" oder "open-PvP" in dem Sinne, das überall Jeder Jeden töten kann. Man hat die RvR Gebiete in denen open PvP betrieben werden kann, man wird in ein Huhn verwandelt wenn man in Low-Level Gebiete der Gegner spaziert (Gank-Schutz), und man wird automatisch PvP geflagged (für das PvP markiert), wenn man in gegnerische PvE Gebiete marschiert.

Open-PvP: Man kann überall, und jederzeit angegriffen werden.

RP: Jeweils die RP Version der anderen Servertypen."


Heißt für mich es gibt 3 servertypen :

Core:"PvE server", du kannst nicht angegriffen werden nur wenn du in einem entsprechenden gebiet bist
RP:rp halt
Open-PvP:du kannst überall angegriffen werden, also da kein huhn


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Stand im Frage an die Beta Tester Thread oder in einem der x-Server Threads... ka, hab zwar gesucht, aber bei seite 3/11 keine Lust mehr gehabt.
> 
> und selbst WENN es Open RvR PR Server gibt... man muss ja nciht auf ihnen spielen, denn weder sind sie RP lastiger (auch ohne HuhnRegel) noch bieten sie andere Vorteile



Falsch! Es wird auch Open-RvR und Core-RP Server geben. Quelle: war-europe.com


----------



## Nulpin (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das Huhn ist super!



Vote for Chicken!

Ne ich finde sowieso die Core Regelung am besten!
RvR und PvE schön zu trennen ist bei so einem Spiel das
sinnvollste.

Hab gar keinen Anreiz im non RvR Gebiet RvR zu betreiben,
-Zergen und einzelne Spieler killen


Im RvR Gebiet kann ich das auch und noch einiges mehr:
-RvR Quests 
-Festungen einehmen 
-Festung Vertedigen 
-Strategische Punkte einehmen
-Und zum allgemeinen Sieg deiner Fraktion beitragen

Einizig das einwenig Spannendere Gefühl auf einem evtl. open Server 
spricht dafür!
Für mich spricht zu viel dagegn.

Also ab auf einen Core und PvE und RvR in vollen Zügen geniessen und gut ist.
(RvR T1 interssiert mich doch nimmer später)


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sag den Satz nochmal, nachdem ein EINZIGER Zerstörungsspieler, zb ein Disciple of Khaine ohne jedes Problem deine komplette T2 Public Quest Gruppe nach einer Stunde Mobs killen, kurz vor der Final Stage killt, ohne dass du auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hast, das zu verhindern...bis ein highlevel deiner Seite ankommt um euch zu retten, hat der euch dreimal erledigt...Gratulation eine ganze Stunde PQ im Arsch, weil einem highlvl grad langweilig war.
> 
> Das Huhn ist super!




Klar ist das Huhn super, aber mit dem momentanen Ruleset ist es einfach kacke! Huhn von der Idee ist ja nett und alles, aber man sollte die Welt auch uneingeschränkt Erkunden können. Vielleicht will man als 40er Order mal die Seite von Destruction besuchen und die Lande dort durchreiten.
Oder eine Gilde möchte mit der Gegenfraktion selber mal ein Geplänkel organisieren, in den niedrigeren Gebieten (Ja, es ist möglich. Die ganze Horde und Allianz Veteranen haben über ein Forum vor Jahren ein IRC Kanal eingerichtet, seid dem sind dort ne Menge Horde und Allianzspieler. Oft machen wir etwas spontan ab und sagen: "Komm wir treffen uns dort und dort und machen ne kleine Schlacht" Diese Leute vom IRC kommen auch alle nach WAR und wir werden weiterhin den IRC Kanal benutzen!)

Ausserdem möchte man vielleicht auch einfach mal in den alten Gebieten rumhängen, RP betreiben oder sonst was. Die Welt sollte frei zur Verfügung stehen! Ganken ist nicht in Ordnung! Aber Ganken bedeutet für mich unfaires und mehrmaliges töten eines Spielers. Sowas kann auch in T4 vorkommen und? Wird es dort auch eine Huhn Regel geben? Nein! Auch habe ich es in WoW oder AoC geliebt, immer wachsam zu sein, weil dich irgendein High oder sonst eine Gruppe von Spieler dich töten kann.

Ich weiss noch, da war ich mit meinem Nachtelfen im Brachland, als wir von einem 60er verfolgt wurden, ich war da erst lvl 20 oder so. Mein Paladinkollege ist gestorben, der 60er weiter hinter mir her, ich bin beim einzigen Baum weit und breit abgebogen, ins Gebüsch gesetzt und habe die Volksfähigkeit eingesetzt um unsichtbar zu werden. Der 60er rannte prompt an mir vorbei.
Solche Erlebnisse machen eben auch spass!

Gegen einmal Umklatschen habe ich nichts, ich greife keine Lowies an, aber es gibt Typen die tun das und wenn es bei einmal umklatschen bleibt finde ich es noch in Ordnung.

Man müsste einen Timer reinmachen:

- Wenn ein High versucht einen Lowie ein zweitesmal umzuklatschen, wird er zum Huhn. Dieser Timer hält 2-3h erst dann, ist es wieder möglich, dass dieser Lowie von irgendeinem High umgeklatscht werden kann. Der Lowie kann den Timer aber auch ausschalten.

- Ein High kann nur zB 4 Lowies töten, danach wird er zum Huhn und kann erst nach 2-3h wieder einen Lowie angreifen ohne das er zum Huhn wird.


So wären denke ich alle zufrieden, man hat ein etwas prickelndes PvP, man muss sich immer umschauen und niemand kann dadurch gegankt werden!
So ein Ruleset wünsche ich mir auf Open RvR Server und der Core bleibt wie er ist. So kann jeder selber entscheiden, was ihm besser gefällt.

Just my 2 Cent


----------



## Mookie (3. September 2008)

crewean schrieb:


> Open-PvP:du kannst überall angegriffen werden, also da kein huhn



Wunderbar das wollt ich nämlich grade fragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crewean (3. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Wunderbar das wollt ich nämlich grade fragen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so hab ichs zumindest verstanden (quelle : http://www.warhammer-fans.de/index.php?sub=faq&ftid=3) 


vllt liege ich falsch, dann verbessert mich


----------



## Peishi (3. September 2008)

abwarten und tee trinken leute, bis zum release kann sich noch einiges ändern, oder eben mit nem patch danach


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Du hast es falsch verstanden. Auch auf den OpenRvR Servern gilt die Hühnerregel in vollem Umfang.

Ich weiss gar nicht, worüber wir hier lange diskutieren...das Huhn ist im Spiel, es ist gut dass es so ist, und Punkt. Jedem der sich hier über die Hühnerregel beschwert unterstelle ich hiermit pauschal, dass er es tut, weil er so gerne mal ins low Gebiet gehen und dort den breiten markieren würde.

Was die Leute betrifft, die sich über die eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit auf OpenRvR Servern echauffieren...entweder ist das eine Ausrede, Grund siehe oben, oder ihr müsst eben auf einen CoreRule Server... aber so wie ich das sehe, ist die allhellige (und falsche) Meinung, dass diese eine Art "Carebearserver" darstellen...was vollkommener Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

@Sorzzara: Dieses Denken eröffnet dir die Möglichkeit gewisse Dinge zu umgehen...so wie mir auch...und das halte ich für eine angenehme Ausgangsposition


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (3. September 2008)

Sorry das ich das Thema hier nochma aufgreife...

Aber hier wurde nun 31 Seiten Lang diskutiert und dazu geschrieben, jeder beschreibt andre Regeln... 

Inzwischen Weiss ich gar nicht mehr wie es Aussieht....

Also erstens...

Kann man nochmal Ordentlich Sagen welche Serverarten es gibt (Die wo bekannt sind) und auf welchen in "Etwa" die Huhnregel "wie" funktioniert?

Langsam bin ich nämlich echt verwirrt...

Was ich nämlich Komplett doof fände, wenn ich Gar nicht mehr in die T1 - T3 Gebiete gehen kann, ohne mich in ein Huhn zu verwandeln.
Ich möchte mich, auch allein aus "Wohlfühl" und "RP Gründen" einfach mal wieder in diese Gebiete zurückziehen.

Und NEIN ich will nicht ganken... Ich muss auch nicht in die RvR Gebiete der T1 - T3 Gebiete.
Dort kann ich gerne Ein Huhn werden, das ist mir vollkommen egal da Lowies klopfen wirklich doof ist

Aber in die T1 bis T3 Gebiete, wo ich PvE gemacht, Gequestet und gelevelt hab... Da darf ich doch hoffentglich mit dem Normalen aussehen wieder hin oder?
Entschuldigt das ich hier nun so dumm frag, aber langsam weiss man halt wirklich nicht mehr was denn nun los ist...


----------



## Wolfner (3. September 2008)

Es gibt:
- Core-Ruleset-Server (du wirst nur in den abgesteckten RvR-Gebieten zum Hühnchen)
- Open-RvR-Ruleset-Server (Beschreibung siehe Zitat)
- RP-Open und RP-Core-Server

Leider ist es auf Open-RvR-Servern genauso wie du befürchtest. Damit es keine Missverständnisse mehr gibt, hier der Auszug aus den Patchnotes 4.1



> Open RvR Server Ruleset
> Are you ready for the next challenge in RvR? Do you love the adrenaline rush of always having to look behind your back for the enemy? If so, then we welcome you to Open RvR, where you will either shine or falter in a constant battle for glory! Battle your enemies outside of the RvR lakes and affect the fate of your realm! Your Chapter 1 hub and your capital city are the only locations in the game where you have safe confines, of course that is until your city becomes under attack.
> 
> Rules:
> ...



So schauts aus... leider... denn das ist offiziell.


----------



## Mookie (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du hast es falsch verstanden. Auch auf den OpenRvR Servern gilt die Hühnerregel in vollem Umfang.
> 
> Ich weiss gar nicht, worüber wir hier lange diskutieren...das Huhn ist im Spiel, es ist gut dass es so ist, und Punkt. Jedem der sich hier über die Hühnerregel beschwert unterstelle ich hiermit pauschal, dass er es tut, weil er so gerne mal ins low Gebiet gehen und dort den breiten markieren würde.
> 
> Was die Leute betrifft, die sich über die eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit auf OpenRvR Servern echauffieren...entweder ist das eine Ausrede, Grund siehe oben, oder ihr müsst eben auf einen CoreRule Server... aber so wie ich das sehe, ist die allhellige (und falsche) Meinung, dass diese eine Art "Carebearserver" darstellen...was vollkommener Schwachsinn ist.



Willst du den Leuten deine Meinung aufzwingen? Nur weil DU die Huhnregel gut findest heißt das ja noch lange nicht das andere das auch so sehen müssen und selbst wenn sie mal nen "dicken makieren" wollen das gehört imo alles zu den Freiheiten die man in einem MMO haben sollte.

Wie auch immer wenns die Regel auf allen Servern gibt brauch man eh nicht diskutieren dann ist es halt so auch wenn ich es etwas schade finde.

Edit: Aufzwingen war vllt ne unvorteilhafte Wortwahl ich mein eher: Müssen die Leute deine Meinung teilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (3. September 2008)

Dann wird die Entscheidung welchen Server man nimmt....Wirklich schwer ^^

Danke für die Ausführliche Antwort, nun blick ich wenigstens durch...

Ich werd dann meine Entscheidung wohl danach fällen wo die Gilde spielt, in die ich Gehe... (Wenn ich denn mal eine finde *hust*)
Dann heisst es dann wohl, abwarten ob Huhn oder nicht Huhn ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Uff...also gut, hier eine Aufstellung:

Grundsätzlich sei gesagt...Die Hühnerregel kommt immer dann zum Tragen, wenn du in ein zu niedriglvliges Gebiet läufst UND RvR Geflagt ist. So, das Vorrausgeschickt hier die Serverregeln:

Core Ruleset: 
RvR geflagt ist man NUR im RvR Gebiet und im gegnerischen PvE Gebiet. Man kann Gegner im eigenen PvE Gebiet angreifen, wenn man das möchte, muss es aber nicht tun.

OpenRvR Ruleset:
Man ist immer, überall und zu jeder Zeit RvR geflagt. Auch im eigenen PvE Gebiet kann man somit von Mitgliedern der Gegnerfraktion angegriffen werden, wenn man dies möchte.

Das bedeutet: Während man auf einem CoreRule Server auch als 40er problemlos in die eigenen PvR Gebiete der niedrigeren lvl laufen kann (Man ist zwar in niedriglvligem Gebiet, jedoch nicht RvR geflagt, somit fehlt eine von 2 "Huhnbedingungen" wird man auf einem OpenRvR Server auch in eigenen, niedriglvligen PvE Gebieten zum Huhn...da man RvR geflagt ist, und somit alle Regeln für das Huhn erfüllt sind.

In niedriglvlige RvR Gebiete kann man auf keinem Servertypus ohne ein Huhn zu werden.


Fazit: Wer in niedriglvligen eigenen PvE Gebieten etwas machen will >> CoreRule Server.



Mookie schrieb:


> Willst du den Leuten deine Meinung aufzwingen? Nur weil DU die Huhnregel gut findest heißt das ja noch lange nicht das andere das auch so sehen müssen und selbst wenn sie mal nen "dicken makieren" wollen das gehört imo alles zu den Freiheiten die man in einem MMO haben sollte.


Vor allen Dingen sollte man in einem MMO Spass haben können. Und es hat nicht das geringste mit Spass zu tun, chancenlos von Highlvl Chars auseinandergenommen zu werden. Wenn deine Meinung ist dass das in Ordnung geht, dann gehörst du genau zu der Gruppe von Leuten, die selber mal gerne eine Stunde lang einen Questknotenpunkt im low Gebiet belagern...dann findest du in WoW reiche Betätigung.
In WAR ist die oberste Prämisse PvP unter fordernden und fairen Bedingungen...wer damit nicht klarkommt, dass man dort sein Ego nicht mit lowkills Streicheln kann, muss sich ein anderes Game suchen.
Ich versuche niemandem meine Meinung aufzuzwingen...ich sage nur, dass die Hühnerregel eine Tatsache ist, über die man nicht zu giskutieren braucht...und das es eine gute Regelung ist.


----------



## Nerimos (3. September 2008)

Ich möchte Sorzzaras "Huhn-Guide"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch ergänzen durch folgenden Punkt.

Man kann auch im eigenen PvE Gebiet RvR geflaggt werden, indem man das manuell macht oder einem RvR geflaggten Mitspieler hilft.

Das ist keine eigene Erfahrung, hab ich hier wo gelesen mal.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Jep, das ist richtig Nerimos...wenn du zb, als 40er Healer bei einer T2 Public Quest dem Raid hilfst, und einer der Spieler die du healst selbst RvR geflagt ist, und du ihn mithealst...zack, RvR Flag und Huhn.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Jep, das ist richtig Nerimos...wenn du zb, als 40er Healer bei einer T2 Public Quest dem Raid hilfst, und einer der Spieler die du healst selbst RvR geflagt ist, und du ihn mithealst...zack, RvR Flag und Huhn.


Find ich aber eigentlich gut...so level ich halt mit gleichstufigen und nicht mit irgendwelchen 40ern die den Twinks die PQ-Bosse wegfarmen ;-)


----------



## Wolfner (3. September 2008)

Es gibt doch auch Level 40 Encounter in Low-Level-Tier-Gebieten, oder?
Wie hat sich Mythic vorgestellt, dass man diese mit der Open-RvR-Regelung bzw. dem Open-RvR-Huhn bekämpfen soll?


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch Level 40 Encounter in Low-Level-Tier-Gebieten, oder?
> Wie hat sich Mythic vorgestellt, dass man diese mit der Open-RvR-Regelung bzw. dem Open-RvR-Huhn bekämpfen soll?



Vermutlich haben sie gedacht: 
"Die Leute auf einem Open RvR Server interessiert nur der Kampf gegen (gleichstufige/wehrhafte) Gegner" 
"Wenn sie der PvE Content so sehr reizen würde, könnten sie ja den Core verwenden und sich selbst flaggen"
Wer den Reiz sucht das hinter jedem Busch einer hocken kann der dich umklatscht....kein Problem mach einfach dein PvP dauernd an....kann man auf Core ja machen.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben sie gedacht:
> "Die Leute auf einem Open RvR Server interessiert nur der Kampf gegen (gleichstufige/wehrhafte) Gegner"
> "Wenn sie der PvE Content so sehr reizen würde, könnten sie ja den Core verwenden und sich selbst flaggen"
> Wer den Reiz sucht das hinter jedem Busch einer hocken kann der dich umklatscht....kein Problem mach einfach dein PvP dauernd an....kann man auf Core ja machen.



Ja und wird dann auch zum Huhn.


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ja und wird dann auch zum Huhn.



Du kannst auf einem Core genauso IMMER geflagged rumlaufen. Die Konsequenz ist bei beiden Servern gleich.
Du hast im normalen Levelprozess immer den "Reiz" umgehauen zu werden, wenn du dich flaggst.......im Zwergen/Grünhaut Gebiet wird das sogar ständig geschehen, weil die PQs dort oft gegeneinander abgehalten werden.

Sobald deine Gegner chancenlos sind, kannst du sie auf beiden Serverarten nicht mehr töten. Bzw gehts als Huhn mit Hilfe schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der PVE Content wird auf dem Open RvR als einziger Inhalt beschnitten. Das sollte aber doch nicht der Primäre Anreiz für Open RvR sein...da will man doch in fairer Weise kämpfen. Das kann man ja.

In den Low Tiers ist gar nicht genug Platz, um da die ganzen 40er Horden unterzubringen + die Leute die "normalerweise" da hin gehören.
Kann ja jeden verstehen der eine "nach WoW Konzept aufgebaute Welt" erwartet......das gibts aber in WAR nicht.

Die Spieler, welche sich in Low Tiers aufhalten bringen die Kampagne kein Stück voran---->verschwendetes Potential 
Mythic versucht einen sowiso in die T4s zu "schieben" den Eindruck hat man recht deutlich wenn man spielt.


----------



## Gothmorg (3. September 2008)

Ich hoffe, die überdenken das nochmal, da kommen doch so einige Probleme auf.

1. RP-technisch:
-es sieht lächerlich aus
-es schränkt die möglichen Orte für RP-Events stark ein

2. Fun-technisch
-du hast von einer spannenden Public Quest gehört, die ist aber low für dich. Nachholen? Pustekuchen. Huhn!
-du willst die Welt erkunden, ohne alle zwei Meter zu sterben? Pustekuchen! Huhn!
-du willst dich mit einem Kumpel treffen, der zu low ist? Pustekuchen! Huhn!

3. Spieltechnisch:
-du bist in einem Gebiet, das bis LvL 11 geht, alles darüber wird gehuhnt. Da gibt es eine Instanz, die so um LvL 11 rum ist und du möchtest in einer Gruppe mitmachen, die LvL 10-11 ist, bist aber selbst LvL 12. Pech gehabt, die Instanz wirst du mit dem Char nie sehen!

Und ja, ich weiß, dass das nur ist, wenn man PvP-flagged ist. Aber wer ist das nicht in WAR?? Und sobald du auch nur über das kleinste Bisschen PvP Area gehen musst, um an einen Ort zu kommen hast du verloren.


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2008)

Es würd vollkomm’n reich’n wenn derjenige da einen Lowie attackiert just in dies’m Moment zum Chick’n degradiert wird. Ich denk genau so wird’s im Endeffekt auch lauf’n. Diese ganze Diskussion is’ vollkomm’n hinfällig, denn NOCH is’ nix entschied’n. Da etliche Leutä derzeit unzufried’n damit sin’ wird’s SO sicha nich’ bleib’n. Un’ jetz’ packt da Taschentücha wieda ein un’ wartet ab. Sonst muss ich Euch mal ein wenig da Gesicht neu gestalt’n.


Anstatt Euch einfach zu freu’n daz ez bald losgeht trefft Ihr Euch hier Tag für Tag im Forum un’ grübelt üba ungelegte Eier, regt Euch üba zu oft gestellte Frag’n auf, redet’ne Klassä nach da ander’n in Grund un’ Bod’n un’ so weita.

Onkel Slaargh sagt: Erstmal da Release un’ da erst’n 2 biz 3 Patchäz abwart’n. Da regelt sich allez von ganz alleine.


Un' imma dran denk'n: If you can't eat or fuck it ... KILL IT!

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Wolfner (3. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Mythic versucht einen sowiso in die T4s zu "schieben" [...]



Jo, um sich damit selbst ne Menge Konzeptfehler ins Spiel zu stricken.

Ich meine wir haben inzwischen eine Fülle an Gegebenheiten aufgezählt, die mit dem Open-RvR-Ruleset einfach nichmehr bewältigbar sind.
Da frag ich mich ernsthaft wie lange man dafür überlegt hat. Man kann doch nicht einfach Content auf einer Servervariante streichen (ich meine man kann es schon wie man sieht, aber man sollte es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Da würde man ja praktisch für weniger Content dasselbe bezahlen.

Ich weiß einfach nicht wo der Anreiz des Open-RvR-Servers liegen soll, wenn er so viele Nachteile mit sich bringt.




Slaargh schrieb:


> Diese ganze Diskussion is’ vollkomm’n hinfällig, denn NOCH is’ nix entschied’n.



Es steht in den Patchnotes drinn. Recht viel entschiedener gehts nicht ^^


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich weiß einfach nicht wo der Anreiz des Open-RvR-Servers liegen soll, wenn er so viele Nachteile mit sich bringt.



Das einzige was ich an dem kritisieren würde ist: Das er überhaupt angeboten wird. 

Das Spiel ist auf Core entwickelt worden...Beta lief nur auf Core Basis. 
Da überhaupt eine Open RvR Regel reinzupressen ist wie die Quadratur des Kreises. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (3. September 2008)

Ich denke der Open RvR Server ist einfach da, weil manche es sich eben so gewünscht haben, ohne um die Konsequenzen eines solchen Servers in einem RvR Spiel zu wissen. Das ist so wie mit den RP-Servern bei WOW. Am Anfang war alles gut und dann wurde klar das es einfach nicht funkzioniert. 
Das man zusätzliches RvR in einem RvR Spiel braucht klingt für mich ziemlich sinnlos. Vote 4 Hühnerserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Es steht in den Patchnotes drinn. Recht viel entschiedener gehts nicht ^^



Aba da muss doch nich’ zwangläufig bedeut’n daz ez auch auf DAU’R so bleibt... au man, langsam reicht es. Ich hatte gerat’n sowohl da Release alz auch 2 biz 3 Patchäz abzuwart’n. Wenn dann immernoch allez genauso is’ wie jetz’ kann man Diskutier’n. Vorher lohnt es doch eh nich’.


----------



## Moyjin (3. September 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber bin ich der einzige der sich darauf freut als Huhn mit 50 Kumpels einen Lowie zu killen? ^^


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2008)

Moyjin schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber bin ich der einzige der sich darauf freut als Huhn mit 50 Kumpels einen Lowie zu killen? ^^



Ja.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Moyjin schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber bin ich der einzige der sich darauf freut als Huhn mit 50 Kumpels einen Lowie zu killen? ^^



LOL made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Moyjin schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber bin ich der einzige der sich darauf freut als Huhn mit 50 Kumpels einen Lowie zu killen? ^^



Wenn du das 5000 mal schaffst gibts den Maximal Titel für: Playerkill als Huhn (das ist kein Witz)
5000 Hühner als Huhn töten gibt natürlich auch einen Titel.


Gibt das auch in Abstufungen 1 /10 /100 etc...


----------



## Gortek (3. September 2008)

Wie ist das als Huhn, macht man da gar keinen oder nur wenig schaden und hält man nix aus?

Ansonsten sicher witzig ne twinkgilde mit dem namen chicken wings zu gründen und mit ner 100+ Hühnerarmee das Lowtier zu clearen XD
Ich seh schon im Chat: WTF, mich haben 100 Hühner zerpickt, need help die gackern, äääääh, ganken mich XD

Cheers


----------



## Wolfner (3. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Aba da muss doch nich’ zwangläufig bedeut’n daz ez auch auf DAU’R so bleibt... au man, langsam reicht es. Ich hatte gerat’n sowohl da Release alz auch 2 biz 3 Patchäz abzuwart’n. Wenn dann immernoch allez genauso is’ wie jetz’ kann man Diskutier’n. Vorher lohnt es doch eh nich’.



Freilich, das mit dem Abwarten mag bei einzelnen Spielern greifen.
Aber bei ganzen Gilden wird es etwas problematisch. Speziell für RP-Gilden die gleich ab Release dabei sind.
Sollen die dann (sobald sich abzeichnet, dass es nicht anders wird) auf einem Core-Server komplett neu anfangen? Das drückt doch sehr auf die Moral...


----------



## Soilent (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> drotzdem



Liebes Keksii,

Du bist mir ja echt sympathisch auf Grund Deiner Beiträge und Deiner lockeren Art (obwohl Du ein Emo bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Aber tu mir bitte einen Gefallen:

Schreib *t*rotzdem, mit "t", nicht mit "d". Dann werde ich Dich in dem Falle, daß Du auf Seiten der Ordnung spielst, auch nicht so häufig töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und wieder btt ^^


----------



## Rayon (3. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Wie ist das als Huhn, macht man da gar keinen oder nur wenig schaden und hält man nix aus?
> 
> Ansonsten sicher witzig ne twinkgilde mit dem namen chicken wings zu gründen und mit ner 100+ Hühnerarmee das Lowtier zu clearen XD
> Ich seh schon im Chat: WTF, mich haben 100 Hühner zerpickt, need help die gackern, äääääh, ganken mich XD
> ...


du machst 1 schaden. immer. hast irgendwas um die 450+ hp und jeder mob trifft dich für 2k+ dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Es würd vollkomm’n reich’n wenn derjenige da einen Lowie attackiert just in dies’m Moment zum Chick’n degradiert wird. Ich denk genau so wird’s im Endeffekt auch lauf’n.


Möp falsch. Genauso wirds nicht laufen. Ein Schlag eines 40er, ob er DD ist oder nicht = lvl 1-12 Spieler >> Tot. Die "Erst Huhn wenn Angriff Methode" wäre technisch gesehn ein Griff ins Klo.




Slaargh schrieb:


> Da etliche Leutä derzeit unzufried’n damit sin’ wird’s SO sicha nich’ bleib’n.


Ich HOFFE dass es gerade wegen diesem "Feedback" genau so bleibt. Keine Chance den Gankern. Keine Aufweichung der Huhnregel.
WAR hat die einmalige Chance, das erste MMORPG zu werden, welches Ganken wirkungsvoll verhindert...Mythic wäre schön blöd, diese Chance wegen Whinern aus dem Fenster zu werfen.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Soilent schrieb:


> Liebes Keksii,
> 
> Du bist mir ja echt sympathisch auf Grund Deiner Beiträge und Deiner lockeren Art (obwohl Du ein Emo bist
> 
> ...



Eigendlich hasse ich ja rechtschreibflames da ich rechtschreibung genau so ein chaos drin hab wie in meinen leben "T"rotzdem werde ich versuchen es jetzt so zu schreiben

Ps: ich werde auch eventuel bei der Zerstörung sein es ist noch nicht sicher die open beta wird alles zeigen so wie mein blog in dem ich ständig videos verlinken werde von gameplay material meine abenteuerer usw und schlielich auch textberichte wo auch meine enscheidung für all die drin steht die schon ewig drauf warten mit mir spielen zu können *nach fan club umschau und merk....keiner daT.T*

Aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss es jetzt trotzdem tun.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (3. September 2008)

Kann man eig auch wieder Duelle wie in WoW machen und das der Verlierer nurnoch 1 hp hatt *g*

*Als Hünchen aus einem Busch spring* * Angriff auf den mit nurnoch 1er hp* *wieder in den Busch spring*


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Möp falsch. Genauso wirds nicht laufen. Ein Schlag eines 40er, ob er DD ist oder nicht = lvl 1-12 Spieler >> Tot. Die "Erst Huhn wenn Angriff Methode" wäre technisch gesehn ein Griff ins Klo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es würde reichen, dass wenn ein High den Lowie angreift, der erste Schlag keinen Schaden macht und dann sofort zum Huhn wird. Mann, mach es doch nicht so kompliziert, denk mal etwas logisch nach! Und merkst du, dass du der Einzige hier bist, der versucht seinen sturen Kopf durchzusetzen und die Regel gut findet, die 99,999% aber nicht?

Langsam reichen mir deine Kommentare! Ganken ist nicht gut, aber die Welt auch nicht mehr besuchen können und nur in Huhn ist auch nicht gut! Es gibt auch andere Lösungen und Wege um beide Seiten zufrieden zustellen.

Apropo, ich kenne kein Game in welchem massiv gegankt wird. Sogar in WoW war es ein Kinderspiel sich von solchen Deppen zu "befreien".


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Möp falsch. Genauso wirds nicht laufen. Ein Schlag eines 40er, ob er DD ist oder nicht = lvl 1-12 Spieler >> Tot. Die "Erst Huhn wenn Angriff Methode" wäre technisch gesehn ein Griff ins Klo.



Nicht wenn man jäglichen dmg des 40gers unmöglich machen würde somit der 40ger also schlägt der niedrige spieler kein schaden erhällt und der 40ger zum hun würd dann würd es im grunde gehen.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Es würde reichen, dass wenn ein High den Lowie angreift, der erste Schlag keinen Schaden macht und dann sofort zum Huhn wird. Man, mach es doch nicht so kompliziert!
> 
> Langsam reichen mir deine Kommentare! Ganken ist nicht gut, aber die Welt auch nicht mehr besuchen können und nur in Huhn ist auch nicht gut! Es gibt auch andere Lösungen und Wege um beide Seiten zufrieden zustellen.



Core pvp mein freund...Core pvp....^^


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Ich HOFFE dass es gerade wegen diesem "Feedback" genau so bleibt. Keine Chance den Gankern. Keine Aufweichung der Huhnregel.
> WAR hat die einmalige Chance, das erste MMORPG zu werden, welches Ganken wirkungsvoll verhindert...Mythic wäre schön blöd, diese Chance wegen Whinern aus dem Fenster zu werfen.



Ganken zu verhindern ist ja auch richtig, obwohl's in WoW absolut nicht schlimm war (wer mal NWN auf dem Badlands-Shard gespielt hat weiß was richtiges Ganken bedeutet: Bigbys hindernde Hand -> Taschendiebstahl -> Bigbys hindernde Hand -> Taschendiebstahl und das ganze hart gesammelte Equip und Gold war weg..dann rezz kill rezz kill und man durfte wieder leveln gehen.) In meinen Augen sollte man das Chicken Rule nochmal überdenken, der Ansatz ist zwar richtig, aber die Ausführung lässt doch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich HOFFE dass es gerade wegen diesem "Feedback" genau so bleibt. Keine Chance den Gankern. Keine Aufweichung der Huhnregel.
> WAR hat die einmalige Chance, das erste MMORPG zu werden, welches Ganken wirkungsvoll verhindert...Mythic wäre schön blöd, diese Chance wegen Whinern aus dem Fenster zu werfen.



Das nennt man nicht "wirkungsvoll verhindern" sondern ehr "im Keim ersticken"

Eine ähnliche Problemlösung von Mythic Problem Killern stell ich mir so vor: 

-wie bringt man Kinder zum schweigen? - easyyyy!!!  Schlaftabletten oder ein leichter schlag auf den Hinterkopf
-wie kommt man am schnellsten vom letzen Stock ins erste in nem Hochhaus? -ist doch klar, spring einfach!


usw....


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Möp falsch. Genauso wirds nicht laufen. Ein Schlag eines 40er, ob er DD ist oder nicht = lvl 1-12 Spieler >> Tot. Die "Erst Huhn wenn Angriff Methode" wäre technisch gesehn ein Griff ins Klo.




Nicht wenn der Schaden garnicht erst angerechnet wird. Sprich -> Agriff -> Huhn -> Dmg verpufft. Problem gelöst. Lowie tötet Huhn -> Ganker weint.


Edit: Sorry an die Vorposter, das hat sich wohl zeitlich überschnitten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Sacht mal... was wollt ihr bitte alle im LowTier Gebieten das ihr euch SO dermaßen aufregt? 

Wenn ihr kein Huhn in PvE wollt --- > Core Ruleset Server und ihr habt keine Probleme...


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Core pvp mein freund...Core pvp....^^



Ich bin nicht dein Freund (wäre es aber vielleicht gern *lol*, egal weiter...)

Es wird auch auf dem Open RvR so sein! Und ich will mich auch als geflaggter frei bewegen können, ohne ein Huhn zu werden. Erst wenn ich einen Lowie angreifen würde, dann könnte ich damit Leben, dass ich ein Huhn werde, weil es wirklich feige ist!

Aber ansonst möchte ich mich frei bewegen können! Ein dicker MInuspunkt momentan für WAR, wird es sich nicht ändern, werde ich auf ein nächstes MMO warten. Ich bin Rollenspiel und will mein Rollenspiel ausleben können. Mir ist Atmosphäre, eine frei begehbare Welt und Rollenspiel wichtig!


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Nicht wenn der Schaden garnicht erst angerechnet wird. Sprich -> Agriff -> Huhn -> Dmg verpufft. Problem gelöst. Lowie tötet Huhn -> Ganker weint.


Weist du was das für ein zusätzlicher Aufwand wäre wenn das Spiel bei jedem angriff eines Spielers erst überprüfen müsste ob sein Ziel 
A) RvR gefläggt ist, und 
 dann noch niedrig genug um die Huhn regel greifen zu lassen?


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Nicht wenn der Schaden garnicht erst angerechnet wird. Sprich -> Agriff -> Huhn -> Dmg verpufft. Problem gelöst. Lowie tötet Huhn -> Ganker weint.
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry an die Vorposter, das hat sich wohl zeitlich überschnitten.



Genau so würd ichs im grunde auch machen und ich wüst dann auch nicht mehr wo das problem liegen würde....und technisch ausführbar sollte es auch ohne probleme sein.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Sacht mal... was wollt ihr bitte alle im LowTier Gebieten das ihr euch SO dermaßen aufregt?
> 
> Wenn ihr kein Huhn in PvE wollt --- > Core Ruleset Server und ihr habt keine Probleme...




Doch, wirst du einmal ausversehen geflaggt (heilst jemand der geflaggt ist von den Lowies, betrettest ein RvR Gebiet und dann ein Tier PvE, dann ist man auch geflaggt etc pp) dann wirste auch zum Huhn!

Ihr könnt euch das in etwa so vorstellen: Ihr dürftet jetzt Goldhain bzw Elwynn in WoW nicht mehr betreten, da ihr sonst ein Huhn werdet. Die Vorstellung, dass ich keine Qs und keine Atmosphäre in anderen Gebieten geniessen kann oder sonst irgendwie noch erkunden kann, ist für mich Horror und eine Kaufsentscheidung!


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Weist du was das für ein zusätzlicher Aufwand wäre wenn das Spiel bei jedem angriff eines Spielers erst überprüfen müsste ob sein Ziel
> A) RvR gefläggt ist, und
> dann noch niedrig genug um die Huhn regel greifen zu lassen?




Ja, garkeiner. Das ist eine Automation die sich blitzschnell einbauen lassen würde.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dein Freund (wäre es aber vielleicht gern *lol*, egal weiter...)
> 
> Es wird auch auf dem Open RvR so sein! Und ich will mich auch als geflaggter frei bewegen können, ohne ein Huhn zu werden. Erst wenn ich einen Lowie angreifen würde, dann könnte ich damit Leben, dass ich ein Huhn werde, weil es wirklich feige ist!
> 
> Aber ansonst möchte ich mich frei bewegen können! Ein dicker MInuspunkt momentan für WAR, wird es sich nicht ändern, werde ich auf ein nächstes MMO warten. Ich bin Rollenspiel und will mein Rollenspiel ausleben können. Mir ist Atmosphäre, eine frei begehbare Welt und Rollenspiel wichtig!



Das stimmt das hab ich auch schon bemengelt deswegen beweg ich meinen kleinen süßen popo ja auch auf einen core pvp server grad damit ich mich bewegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub es ist immer noch nicht sicher ob es überhaupt Open pvp server geben wird.


----------



## SeelenGeist (3. September 2008)

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit diesen Spiel aus, aber was ist, wenn ein Lower den besseren angreift? Der darf sich also nicht währen. Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Dann muss man halt ein wenig aufpassen ;-) Ist doch nicht so schwer...


----------



## Draco1985 (3. September 2008)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit diesen Spiel aus, aber was ist, wenn ein Lower den besseren angreift? Der darf sich also nicht währen. Oo



Ich weiß, WoW-Vergleiche sind hier nicht gern gesehen, aber kuck dir das da doch mal an. Ein 70er lacht doch nur über die Angriffe z.B. eines 40ers. Wozu also wehren? Ich würd AFK gehen um mir nen Kaffee zu machen und grinsend zusehen wie der "Kleine" sich abmüht, bis ihm die Lust vergeht.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Weist du was das für ein zusätzlicher Aufwand wäre wenn das Spiel bei jedem angriff eines Spielers erst überprüfen müsste ob sein Ziel
> A) RvR gefläggt ist, und
> dann noch niedrig genug um die Huhn regel greifen zu lassen?




Es gibt immer Wege, nichts ist nicht machbar!

Dann müsste man es so einberechnen, dass Highs immer, IMMER bei Lowie angreifen 0 Schaden macht und dann zum Huhn wird. Krits, etc müssen auch immer erst berechnet werden, so wie Fehlschläge etc, wieso sollte es nicht auch gehen, dass der erste Schlag aufn Lowie auch einfach ein Fehlschlag ist und man dann zum Huhn wird. Ich sehe da keine Probleme!


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit diesen Spiel aus, aber was ist, wenn ein Lower den besseren angreift? Der darf sich also nicht währen. Oo



Erlich gesagt würd ich dann nen mechanismuss haben wollen das ich den kleinen pisser dann auf die mütze döppeln darf^^


----------



## Draco1985 (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ich sehe da keine Probleme!



Du siehst richtig. Programmiertechnisch ist das kein Aufwand und die paar Datenbankzugriffe die das im Spiel selber verursacht dürften auch kein Problem darstellen. Zumindest würde das keinen plötzlichen FPS-Einbruch verursachen.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Okay, der erste Schlag macht keinen Schaden...anderes Szenario. Ich hüpfe mit meinem lvl 40 Schamanen hinter einem lvl 20er meiner Fraktion her (zb, einer Hexenkriegerin) die lustig wie sie ist, einen Gegner nach dem anderen umschnetzelt, während sie in meinem Overpowerten Dauerheal steht. und damit, egal was der Feind versucht, de Facto unsterblich ist.

Huhn? Nö is nicht, ich tu ja keinem weh...


Ich versteh nicht, warum ihr euch so aufregt ... wenn jemand in seinen eigenen PvE Gebieten kein Huhn sein will, soll er doch bitteschön auf einen CoreRule Server gehen.

Und Ganken ist nicht schlimm? Dann geb ich dir ein Beispiel aus meiner eigenen MMO Vergangenheit...ja, auch ich war mal so ein dummes Gankerkind:
Classic WoW vor Jahren...ich 60er Hexer, Healdudu, MS Krieger (Alle Horde, Equipstatus Full t2) und 3 Allys mit denen wir im TS waren, auch BWL equippt...weisst du was wir gemacht haben? Wir haben uns zu 6t zum Jägerlager gestellt, und 4einhalb Stunden lang alles gekillt, was sich auf mehr als 20 Meter genähert hat, bis uns irgendwann ein GM Bescheid gegeben hat, dass wir entweder verschwinden, oder uns einen 3Tagesban einfangen.
Heute sind mir solche Aktionen peinlich, damals fand ich es cool...und es gibt sicher Massen von Spielern, die in WAR genauso loslegen würden wie ich damals in WoW. Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, was erst die Umgebung von WAR für Gankvorteile bietet...wusstest du, dass fast ALLE Mobs die in deinem PvE Gebiet rumschwirren, für die Vertreter der Gegenfraktion freundlich sind?


----------



## SeelenGeist (3. September 2008)

Aber es kann sicherlich auch mehrere Lower kommen, wenn er sicht dann wehrt, wird er zum Huhn. Meine Meinung: Das System ist der größte Dreck, lieber was anderes suche. :/


----------



## Gothmorg (3. September 2008)

> Ich kenn mich zwar nicht mit diesen Spiel aus, aber was ist, wenn ein Lower den besseren angreift? Der darf sich also nicht währen. Oo



Es ist total einfach, das Spiel erkennen zu lassen, wer den First Strike gemacht hat.

Ansonsten wär ich auch für die Methode Angriff=>Huhn=>Dmg verpufft



> Weist du was das für ein zusätzlicher Aufwand wäre wenn das Spiel bei jedem angriff eines Spielers erst überprüfen müsste ob sein Ziel
> A) RvR gefläggt ist, und
> dann noch niedrig genug um die Huhn regel greifen zu lassen?



Naja, es muss ja nicht bei jedem Angriff sein, nur bei jedem First Strike.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Eins muss ich aber mal sagen:

Leute... stellt euch das nicht alle so einfach vor "Machts doch 'einfach' so und so das hilft mehr"...
DIE da bei Mythic machen das Beruflich DIE werden sich schon ihre Gedanken darüber gemacht haben und dann wollt ihr freizeitZOCKER kommen und denen erklären wie man ihren Job anständig machen soll???
IHR wisst doch garnicht wie die Engine funktioniert, IHR wisst nicht welchen Aufwand es macht dies so einzurichten wie ihr es wollt...
Das ist kein HTML oder PHP wo die Scripts mehr als einfach sind...


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Okay, der erste Schlag macht keinen Schaden...anderes Szenario. Ich hüpfe mit meinem lvl 40 Schamanen hinter einem lvl 20er meiner Fraktion her (zb, einer Hexenkriegerin) die lustig wie sie ist, einen Gegner nach dem anderen umschnetzelt, während sie in meinem Overpowerten Dauerheal steht. und damit, egal was der Feind versucht, de Facto unsterblich ist.
> 
> Huhn? Nö is nicht, ich tu ja keinem weh...
> 
> ...



Sozzara krittet open pvp server :/ open pvp server stirbt


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das stimmt das hab ich auch schon bemengelt deswegen beweg ich meinen kleinen süßen popo ja auch auf einen core pvp server grad damit ich mich bewegen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wenn du aber ausversehen geflaggt wirst, hast du ein Problem und musst erst Zone wieder wechseln, bis es weg ist!
Geflaggt kannst du sehr schnell werden, nur wenn du schon einen geflaggten heilst oder ausversehen ne RvR Zone betreten hast.

Ich möchte das Open RvR auch nicht missen, denn ich mag Open PvP beim Questen, oder sonst irgendwo in nem offenen Gebiet. Und wie sieht es mit Events aus? Events werden also auch nur von Gilden in den T4 Gebieten organisiert werden können. Ist doch langweilig, dann immernur das gleiche Drecksgebiet vor die Nase gestülpt zu bekommen.
Was ist, wenn man ein Gebiet der gegnerischen oder verbündeten Fraktion erkunden möchte? Das möchte ich auch nicht als Huhn und ich möchte auch nicht warten müssen, bis das geflaggt weg ist! Ausserdem strebe ich den RP Open RvR eigentlich an.

Also langsam habe ich keine Lust mehr auf WAR, ich schaus mir an, aber diese Entscheidung ist für mich ein fetter Minuspunkt! Wird Mythic daran nichts ändern in absehbarer Zeit, dann bin ich weg und einige RP Spieler von www.war-rp.de bestimmt auch!


----------



## colamix (3. September 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Kannst du. Huhn wirst du erst im RvR-Gebiet, oder im PvE Gebiet, wenn du einen Lowie angreifen solltest.
> Alle, aber wirklich alle, die das Huhn verteufeln, sind Gankerkiddies, die ihren mächtigen e-Penis leider nicht zur Schau stellen können oder Leute, die das System noch nicht ganz verstanden haben, und denken, sie könnten ihren Guildmates nicht helfen, bzw. die Welt nicht ganz erkunden.



ist ne feine sache aber auf der andern seite total schei.... nehmen wir an die low gebiete sind alle von der ordnung eingenommen und es sind keine low destro spieler da wie soll man dann die herrschaft über ein low gebiet bekommen?


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Und wie soll ich in einem pve gebiet wo keiner rvr geflaggt ist wen healen der rvr geflagt ist? davon abgesehen das ich nie in meinen leben was heilendes spielen werde und mir somit alle die nicht ich sind sowieso vorbei gehen^^ klingt hart..ist aber so.

Und wer so dumm ist und in eine rvr zone läuft ist doch irgendwie selber schuld ist ja nicht so wie wenn die quest genau an der rvr grenze aufbauen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Blah: Wer zu dämlich ist und nicht aufpasst hat eben verschissen... ganz einfach!


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Blah: Wer zu dämlich ist und nicht aufpasst hat eben verschissen... ganz einfach!



Das sowieso xD ist genau so wie wenn lowies in wow auf einen pve server nen pvp geflaggten 70ger hauen =P


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> [schnipp wegen Fullquote]
> 
> Und Ganken ist nicht schlimm? Dann geb ich dir ein Beispiel aus meiner eigenen MMO Vergangenheit...ja, auch ich war mal so ein dummes Gankerkind:
> Classic WoW vor Jahren...ich 60er Hexer, Healdudu, MS Krieger (Alle Horde, Equipstatus Full t2) und 3 Allys mit denen wir im TS waren, auch BWL equippt...weisst du was wir gemacht haben? Wir haben uns zu 6t zum Jägerlager gestellt, und 4einhalb Stunden lang alles gekillt, was sich auf mehr als 20 Meter genähert hat, bis uns irgendwann ein GM Bescheid gegeben hat, dass wir entweder verschwinden, oder uns einen 3Tagesban einfangen.
> Heute sind mir solche Aktionen peinlich, damals fand ich es cool...und es gibt sicher Massen von Spielern, die in WAR genauso loslegen würden wie ich damals in WoW. Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, was erst die Umgebung von WAR für Gankvorteile bietet...wusstest du, dass fast ALLE Mobs die in deinem PvE Gebiet rumschwirren, für die Vertreter der Gegenfraktion freundlich sind?



Naja, ausser dem Leben hat man ja bei WoW nichts weiter zu verlieren. Das einzige argument was imo wirklich dagegen spricht Open RvR frei zuzulassen, ist wirklich das mit den PQs und dem damit verbunden Harrassment-Potential. Aber so witzig das Chicken auch ist, die Mechanik hohes Level + RvR-Flag + niedriges Tier = Chicken ist irgendwie..so unbeholfen.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Blah: Wer zu dämlich ist und nicht aufpasst hat eben verschissen... ganz einfach!




Ja auf nem Core Server!

Und wo ist die Logik bei nem Open RvR?

Was ist, wenn man ein Event plant und dann kommt einer hinzu der geflaggt ist? Dann sind es die anderen bestimmt nach kurzer Zeit auch und das ganze organisierte Event war fürn Arsch! Es gibt bestimmt noch mehrere solche Beispiele.


----------



## Rexa (3. September 2008)

Naja was mich am Huhn angkotzt ist wen z.b. lvl 19 ist und werend des Open PvP 20 wird ist man zack nen Huhn und wird sofort gekillt. Was mich richtig zum kotzen bringt. Betrifft ja nicht nur die High Lvler sondern auch die lowlis beim lvln und Open PvP wird sehr stark dadurch eingeschränkt den 2 lvl höher heisst nicht immer ganken.


----------



## Draco1985 (3. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eins muss ich aber mal sagen:
> 
> Leute... stellt euch das nicht alle so einfach vor "Machts doch 'einfach' so und so das hilft mehr"...
> DIE da bei Mythic machen das Beruflich DIE werden sich schon ihre Gedanken darüber gemacht haben und dann wollt ihr freizeitZOCKER kommen und denen erklären wie man ihren Job anständig machen soll???
> ...



Als jemand mit Programmiererfahrung und einigem theoretischem Hintergrundwissen denke ich schon, beurteilen zu können wie ein Spiel funktioniert. Wenn ichs nicht wissen wollte, würd ich sie nicht spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das trifft auch auf eine Menge anderer "Spieler" hier im Forum zu.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Ich hoff ja immer noch das sie open pvp server einfach lassen...haben wir den stress nicht


----------



## Gromthar (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Open RvR auch nicht missen, denn ich mag Open PvP beim Questen, oder sonst irgendwo in nem offenen Gebiet.


Ich hab in WoW eigentlich nur zeitweise auf einem PVP Server gespielt. Klar, es war lustig sich mit anderen zu duellieren, die auf GLEICHEM Level waren. Spätestens ab Stranglethorn habe ich allerdings keinen Fuß mehr auf eine solche Art Server gesetzt. Damals verbrachte ich teilweise eine Stunde nur um vom Norden in den Süden zu laufen, da an jeder Ecke irgendein 60er Char der Gegenfraktion herum stand und nur auf Leute wie mich wartete. Ne danke, das macht keinen Spaß.

Bei WAR werde ich wohl primär durch RvR leveln und in jedem Tier nur für die ersten paar Stufen tatsächlich PvE spielen, ohne von irgendwelche nervigen Hanseln ständig zum Friedhof geschickt zu werden.

Selbst WENN das Huhn auf einem open RvR Server verschwinden sollte, werde ich tunlichst vermeiden einen Solchen zu betreten. Das Huhn soll Ganken verhindern und jeder, der damit nicht einverstanden ist soll auch bitte weiterhin WoW auf einem PvP Server spielen und Lowies in Midlevelgebieten umhauen. Viel Spaß, aber nicht mit mir.



Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich hoff ja immer noch das sie open pvp server einfach lassen...haben wir den stress nicht


Wie haben keinen Stress. Zumindest die Leute, die gescheit genug sind sich nicht für einen open RvR Server zu entscheiden.


----------



## Aldaric87 (3. September 2008)

Rexa schrieb:


> Naja was mich am Huhn angkotzt ist wen z.b. lvl 19 ist und werend des Open PvP 20 wird ist man zack nen Huhn und wird sofort gekillt. Was mich richtig zum kotzen bringt. Betrifft ja nicht nur die High Lvler sondern auch die lowlis beim lvln und Open PvP wird sehr stark dadurch eingeschränkt den 2 lvl höher heisst nicht immer ganken.



Falsch. Du würdest erst mit Level 21 zum Huhn werden, soweit ich mich an die Beta erinnern kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Als jemand mit Programmiererfahrung und einigem theoretischem Hintergrundwissen denke ich schon, beurteilen zu können wie ein Spiel funktioniert. Wenn ichs nicht wissen wollte, würd ich sie nicht spielen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Trotzdem hast auch du Keinerlei Ahnung wie die ihre Engine aufgebaut haben... da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren!
Ihr wollt irgendwelche Sachen einführen und habt nicht die Bohne Ahnung ob es überhaupt geht, WIE es denn überhaupt geht oder geschweige denn was das für einen Aufwand bedeutet!

OpenRvR Server sind sowieso der größte Schwachsinn, es gibt genug RvR Zonen wo man sich zusammenkloppen kann... und so wie ichs verstanden habe sind an den Grenzen RvR->PvE NSC Wachen die einen sofort umnieten...


----------



## Zorn Gottes (3. September 2008)

so wie es ist finde ich es gut. Das mit den Hühnern ist auch gut. Ne Erklärung mit irgendnem magischen uralten Schutzschild oder das Land, welches einem vor zu großen Gefahren bewahren möchte, wäre aber schon toll.

Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden und desinteressiert was in den Lowiegebieten so los ist, wenn ich erstmal Level 40 bin.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ja, garkeiner. Das ist eine Automation die sich blitzschnell einbauen lassen würde.


Nicht das einbauen ist der aufwand, sondern das das Programm ordentlich Speicher und Rechenleistung auf dem Server braucht, und wo ist eigentlich dein Orkischer Slang hin ^^



Blah schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Wege, nichts ist nicht machbar!
> 
> Dann müsste man es so einberechnen, dass Highs immer, IMMER bei Lowie angreifen 0 Schaden macht und dann zum Huhn wird. Krits, etc müssen auch immer erst berechnet werden, so wie Fehlschläge etc, wieso sollte es nicht auch gehen, dass der erste Schlag aufn Lowie auch einfach ein Fehlschlag ist und man dann zum Huhn wird. Ich sehe da keine Probleme!


Wie oben schon gesagt, es ist eine verschwendung von Systemressourcen wenn man es anders macht als momentane System, ich sehs eher von der Praktischen Seite, wenn das Spiel nur überprüfen muss ob man sich im Falschen Gebiet befindet ist das viel einfach als ob das Spiel jede einzelne Attake überprüfen müsste, da man ja immer und zu jeder zeit einem Lowie eine mitgeben könnte.



Gothmorg schrieb:


> Naja, es muss ja nicht bei jedem Angriff sein, nur bei jedem First Strike.


Wie schon oben erklärt, das ist verschwendeter Rechenaufwand, wenn sich 500 Leute die Birne einschlagen und das Spiel bei jedem Schlag und jedem einkommenden Schaden vorher überprüfen muss ob das Ziel zu niedrig ist, dann erschießt sich der Server garantiert.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ja auf nem Core Server!
> 
> Und wo ist die Logik bei nem Open RvR?
> 
> Was ist, wenn man ein Event plant und dann kommt einer hinzu der geflaggt ist? Dann sind es die anderen bestimmt nach kurzer Zeit auch und das ganze organisierte Event war fürn Arsch! Es gibt bestimmt noch mehrere solche Beispiele.




Eben. Genau aus solchen Gründen ist das ganze OpenRvR Regelwerk auch ein Griff ins Klo.
Dieses Regelwerk war im ursprünglichen Konzept auch NIE enthalten...Was glaubt ihr, warum es nur CoreRule - Betaserver gab? Die ganze OpenRvR Idee kam zustande, weil die Amerikanische Community so lange rumgeheult hat "Buuhäää, wir wollen aber auch in den gegnerischen PvE Gebieten Rambazamba machen" bis Mythic ein nicht zum Konzept passendes Regelwerk aufgepfropft hat...deswegen wärs besser, es gäbe gar kein OpenRvR Regelwerk.

Niemand kann mir erklären, was denn die grossen Nachteile des CoreRule sind...oder habt ihr da mal sowas wie ein Argument?


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Nicht das einbauen ist der aufwand, sondern das das Programm ordentlich Speicher und Rechenleistung auf dem Server braucht, und wo ist eigentlich dein Orkischer Slang hin ^^
> 
> 
> Wie oben schon gesagt, es ist eine verschwendung von Systemressourcen wenn man es anders macht als momentane System, ich sehs eher von der Praktischen Seite, wenn das Spiel nur überprüfen muss ob man sich im Falschen Gebiet befindet ist das viel einfach als ob das Spiel jede einzelne Attake überprüfen müsste, da man ja immer und zu jeder zeit einem Lowie eine mitgeben könnte.
> ...




Dann soll es beim first Hit bleiben. Ist schliesslich kein Ganking, Gankiung bedeutet mehrmaliges töten des gleichen Zieles, immer und immer wieder. Einmal töten, hat nichts mit Ganking zu tun!


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Eben. Genau aus solchen Gründen ist das ganze OpenRvR Regelwerk auch ein Griff ins Klo.
> Dieses Regelwerk war im ursprünglichen Konzept auch NIE enthalten...Was glaubt ihr, warum es nur CoreRule - Betaserver gab? Die ganze OpenRvR Idee kam zustande, weil die Amerikanische Community so lange rumgeheult hat "Buuhäää, wir wollen aber auch in den gegnerischen PvE Gebieten Rambazamba machen" bis Mythic ein nicht zum Konzept passendes Regelwerk aufgepfropft hat...deswegen wärs besser, es gäbe gar kein OpenRvR Regelwerk.
> 
> Niemand kann mir erklären, was denn die grossen Nachteile des CoreRule sind...oder habt ihr da mal sowas wie ein Argument?



nächster kritt......


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Falsch. Du würdest erst mit Level 21 zum Huhn werden, soweit ich mich an die Beta erinnern kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


22 Ich war mit x1 immer noch im "unteren" Tier aktiv im RvR.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Dann soll es beim first Hit bleiben. Ist schliesslich kein Ganking, Gankiung bedeutet mehrmaliges töten des gleichen Zieles, immer und immer wieder. Einmal töten, hat nichts mit Ganking zu tun!



wenn 20 leute dich in einem gebiet ständig killen nervt das genau so......


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Eben. Genau aus solchen Gründen ist das ganze OpenRvR Regelwerk auch ein Griff ins Klo.
> Dieses Regelwerk war im ursprünglichen Konzept auch NIE enthalten...Was glaubt ihr, warum es nur CoreRule - Betaserver gab? Die ganze OpenRvR Idee kam zustande, weil die Amerikanische Community so lange rumgeheult hat "Buuhäää, wir wollen aber auch in den gegnerischen PvE Gebieten Rambazamba machen" bis Mythic ein nicht zum Konzept passendes Regelwerk aufgepfropft hat...deswegen wärs besser, es gäbe gar kein OpenRvR Regelwerk.
> 
> Niemand kann mir erklären, was denn die grossen Nachteile des CoreRule sind...oder habt ihr da mal sowas wie ein Argument?



Dann sollen sie den Open RvR auch FFA machen, dann sind alle zu frieden!

Dann gehen die, die auf FFA stehen auf die Open RvRs und die anderen auf den Core und ende.


----------



## sevendays5 (3. September 2008)

der grössteil der community duldet kein ganken/lowie killen. jeder der sagt, das ganken und lowie killen und friedhof becampen gehöre zu einem mmo, man was soll man schon über so einen typen denken? jemand der levelt und sich an den lvl angebundenen content dranhängt wird sowieso fast quasi niemals dazu kommen sich in nen huhn zu verwandeln. 

schon mal open pvp in aoc gehabt? man der letzte dreck ist das, jeder arsch kann dich angreifen, wer will sowas noch heutzutage spielen? ich zock ja auch kein deathmatch oder free4all in egoshooters (wenn so ein rotz in cod4 kommt wird sofort server gewechselt, selbst tdm ist langweilig. HQ 4 ever)).


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> wenn 20 leute dich in einem gebiet ständig killen nervt das genau so......



Weder in WoW noch in AoC musste ich das je erleben! Und bei WoW und auch bei AoC bin ich schon seit Release dabei gewesen, auf nem PvP Server. Solange man am eigen Char nichts zu verlieren hat, ist es mir wayne, wenn mich einer 1-2 mal killt. Gankern kann man auch entkommen, man muss nur wissen wie! Gibt leider zuviele Hohlköppe die keine Ahnung haben wie sie einem Ganker entkommen. Ich finde es sogar einen Reiz, einem Ganker zu entkommen, hat einen gewissen Nervenkitzel.

Und sonst kann man immernoch einführen, dass man nach 2 High Kills für die nächsten Stunden Immun ist gegen weitere High Schläge.

FFA auf Open RvR und alle wären zufrieden. Mit FFA meine ich Free for all was die LvL Unterschiede betrifft, nicht die eigene Fraktion.


----------



## Nulpin (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Eben. Genau aus solchen Gründen ist das ganze OpenRvR Regelwerk auch ein Griff ins Klo.
> Dieses Regelwerk war im ursprünglichen Konzept auch NIE enthalten...Was glaubt ihr, warum es nur CoreRule - Betaserver gab? Die ganze OpenRvR Idee kam zustande, weil die Amerikanische Community so lange rumgeheult hat "Buuhäää, wir wollen aber auch in den gegnerischen PvE Gebieten Rambazamba machen" bis Mythic ein nicht zum Konzept passendes Regelwerk aufgepfropft hat...deswegen wärs besser, es gäbe gar kein OpenRvR Regelwerk.
> 
> Niemand kann mir erklären, was denn die grossen Nachteile des CoreRule sind...oder habt ihr da mal sowas wie ein Argument?



Ich finde nicht wirklich Nachteile,
und zerbreche mir mal darüber den Schädel.

Ich finde es genauso schwer Vorteile im Open RvR zu 
entdecken...


----------



## Draco1985 (3. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast auch du Keinerlei Ahnung wie die ihre Engine aufgebaut haben... da gibt es nichts zu diskutieren!
> Ihr wollt irgendwelche Sachen einführen und habt nicht die Bohne Ahnung ob es überhaupt geht, WIE es denn überhaupt geht oder geschweige denn was das für einen Aufwand bedeutet!



Glaub mir, so viele Methoden gibt es für so einfache Sachen wie Hits nicht. Das Aufwendigste an der Engine ist die grafische Darstellung, der Rest ist Zahlenjongliererei (wenn auch sehr viel davon). Und diese Jongliererei hat genau zwei Variationen: Die einfachste Möglichkeit und die Falsche. Systematik beim Programmieren wird einem in der Ausbildung von Anfang an eingehämmert. Das ist nicht so wie bei echten Sprachen wo es X verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt dasselbe zu sagen.


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie den Open RvR auch FFA machen, dann sind alle zu frieden!
> 
> Dann gehen die, die auf FFA stehen auf die Open RvRs und die anderen auf den Core und ende.



Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dann kannst du die ganze Kampagne wegwerfen.

Oder wie willst du das verrechnen da jeder Kill zur Zonenkontrolle beiträgt...
Chosen killt Barbar...gibt das dann Punkte dazu oder Punktabzug für Zonenkontrolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Blah: Sobald das Spielerlebniss eines anderen auf Rücksichtslose Weise aus reinem Spaß am Zerstören gestört wird gibt es keinen Nervenkitzel...
Nur weil DU sowas nicht erlebt hast, heißt es nicht das es sowas nicht gibt! 
Nur weil DU Spaß daran hast Lowies bis zum Sonnenuntergang zu ganken oder eben gegankt zu werden muss das eben nicht für alle gelten! 
Auf EINE Meinung wird nunmal in einem MMO einen Scheiß gegeben...


----------



## Morguz (3. September 2008)

WAR HATS GEKLAUT;HDRO HATS ERFUNDEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne mal ehrlich das ist leider die einzige methode leute vom ganken abzuhalten,was will man anderes machen? meiner meinung nach die beste lösung


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Weder in WoW noch in AoC musste ich das je erleben! Und bei WoW bin ich schon seit Release dabei gewesen. Solange man am eigen Char nichts zu verlieren hat, ist es mir wayne, wenn mich einer 1-2 mal killt. Gankern kann man auch entkommen, man muss nur wissen wie! Gibt leider zuviele Hohlköppe die keine Ahnung haben wie sie einem Ganker entkommen. Ich finde es sogar einen Reiz, einem Ganker zu entkommen, hat einen gewissen Nervenkitzel.
> 
> Und sonst kann man immernoch einführen, dass man nach 2 High Kills für die nächsten Stunden Immun ist gegen weitere High Schläge.
> 
> FFA auf Open RvR und alle wären zufrieden.



Tja scheinbar warst du das nicht...ich war auf destromath ally schon immer gewesen so vie lich weiß 70% horde.... ich wurde ab 30 in schlingdorntal mindestens 10 mal gekillt in 1ner stunde und hab dann kein bock mehr gehabt und gwartet bis mein kumpel mit seinen 70ger gekommen ist um mich bis level 40 beim leveln zu beschützen was teilweise genau so wenig gebraucht hat.

Ebenfals kannst du mir nicht erzählen das es so was nicht gibt das gibts oft genug.

Wieso willst du umbedingt nen konzept was es nie geben sollte? Bei core pvp wirst du genau so wneig wegsterben..w.ie gesagt in den anderen gebieten die nicht zu dienen tier gehören sind die gegner alle auf deiner seiten was dann sowieso unfair war selbst auf den gleichen leveln und bei public quests.

Das einzigste was man ohne probleme lösen könnte wer das mit dem huhn der rest im open pvp der ganzen probleme gibts aber immer noch und man würde oft genug gekillt werden.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hatte es noch editiert, mit FFA meine ich keine LvL Bschränkung für Kills, nicht das untereinander Killn bei der Fraktion.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Dann soll es beim first Hit bleiben. Ist schliesslich kein Ganking, Gankiung bedeutet mehrmaliges töten des gleichen Zieles, immer und immer wieder. Einmal töten, hat nichts mit Ganking zu tun!





Blah schrieb:


> Dann sollen sie den Open RvR auch FFA machen, dann sind alle zu frieden!
> 
> Dann gehen die, die auf FFA stehen auf die Open RvRs und die anderen auf den Core und ende.



Blah, sorry, aber ich finde immer mehr, dass der Hauptgrund warum du gegen das System wetterst der ist, dass du einfach nur gern lowies killen möchtest...zumindest lassen deine Posts diesen Schluss zu. 

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt dass in WAR Griefplay nach Kräften hintangehalten wird, dann spiel ein anderes Game, und rede hier nicht zwanghaft ein sinnvolles System madig.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Blah, sorry, aber ich finde immer mehr, dass der Hauptgrund warum du gegen das System wetterst der ist, dass du einfach nur gern lowies killen möchtest...zumindest lassen deine Posts diesen Schluss zu.




Diese Aussage von dir, in dem du irgendwelche Spieler vorurteilst die du nichtmal aktiv spielen gesehen hast, macht mich langsam sauer!

Ich will mich frei bewegen können in Warhammer, ohne ein Huhn zu werden, auch als geflaggter, ich will nicht darauf schauen, bevor ich das Gebiet wechsle ob ich nun geflaggt oder nicht geflaggt bin! Ein Huhn finde ich als RP Spieler ziemlich erniedrigend, vor allem wenn man nichtmal was getan hat.


----------



## Aldaric87 (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Diese Aussage von dir, in dem du irgendwelche Spieler vorurteilst die du nichtmal aktiv spielen gesehen hast, macht mich langsam sauer!
> 
> Ich will mich frei bewegen können in Warhammer, ohne ein Huhn zu werden, auch als geflaggter, ich will nicht darauf schauen, bevor ich das Gebiet wechsle ob ich nun geflaggt oder nicht geflaggt bin! Ein Huhn finde ich als RP Spieler ziemlich erniedrigend, vor allem wenn man nichtmal was getan hat.



Bei dir kommt echt nur "Blah Blah" raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schenkelklopfer ! Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Sorry, hat mich grad überkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Diese Aussage von dir, in dem du irgendwelche Spieler vorurteilst die du nichtmal aktiv spielen gesehen hast, macht mich langsam sauer!
> 
> Ich will mich frei bewegen können in Warhammer, ohne ein Huhn zu werden, auch als geflaggter, ich will nicht darauf schauen, bevor ich das Gebiet wechsle ob ich nun geflaggt oder nicht geflaggt bin! Ein Huhn finde ich als RP Spieler ziemlich erniedrigend, vor allem wenn man nichtmal was getan hat.



Core pvp......es sollte open nie geben......das heißt du hättest nie ein problem und dann etwa halt gespielt oder nicht.....ich kanns nur wiederholen...core pvp.... open pvp ist nciht mal sicher...ich freu mich wenn er weg ist und alle die sich da so stress drum gemachth aben ihn dann nicht kriegen....


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Diese Aussage von dir, in dem du irgendwelche Spieler vorurteilst die du nichtmal aktiv spielen gesehen hast, macht mich langsam sauer!
> 
> Ich will mich frei bewegen können in Warhammer, ohne ein Huhn zu werden, auch als geflaggter, ich will nicht darauf schauen, bevor ich das Gebiet wechsle ob ich nun geflaggt oder nicht geflaggt bin! Ein Huhn finde ich als RP Spieler ziemlich erniedrigend, vor allem wenn man nichtmal was getan hat.



Also... nur weil DU zu FAUL bist einen Blick&Klick zu tun soll das ganze System fürn Arsch sein?


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Hatte es noch editiert, mit FFA meine ich keine LvL Bschränkung für Kills, nicht das untereinander Killn bei der Fraktion.



Um mal die letzte Meldung von Josh bezüglich Balancing einzubeziehen, sie richten die Serverbevölkerungsgrenzen nach der Anzahl im T4 aus. 
Sprich: Wenn eine Seite zu wenige 40er hat bekommt diese Seite Vorteile beim hochleveln....sie fördern das der Kampf im T4 ausgeglichener wird. 
Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das sie dann ihre eigenen "Buffs" torpedieren, indem sie dann den 40ern erlauben die ohnehin schon unterlegene Seite auch noch auf dem Levelweg zu vernichten.

Warum sollten sie unterstützen das die 40er aus dem T4 abhauen und "unten" kämpfen. Sie wollen dich langfristig "oben" haben und nicht "unten".

Die unterlegenen SOLLEN ja schnell und einfach aufhohlen können. Die sagen sicher nicht: Hier hast du einen schönen Bonus beim Leveln.....aber sieh mal zu wie du an den parkenden 40ern selbst vorbei kommst.


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Blah, sorry, aber ich finde immer mehr, dass der Hauptgrund warum du gegen das System wetterst der ist, dass du einfach nur gern lowies killen möchtest...zumindest lassen deine Posts diesen Schluss zu.
> 
> Wenn es dir nicht gefällt dass in WAR Griefplay nach Kräften hintangehalten wird, dann spiel ein anderes Game, und rede hier nicht zwanghaft ein sinnvolles System madig.



Sorzzara, Most Rightous Defender of the Weak und Low-leveled:
Genau wie man deine Meinung akzeptieren muss, sollste man aber auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren - ich persönlich finde ganking zwar nervig und es ist nicht mein Fall, aber die Chicken Rule nervt mich doch etwas, da ich finde dass man dies hätte "glücklicher" lösen können. Wie, wurde ja hier in diesem Fred schon diskutiert.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Sorzzara, Most Rightous Defender of the Weak und Low-leveled:
> Genau wie man deine Meinung akzeptieren muss, sollste man aber auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren - ich persönlich finde ganking zwar nervig und es ist nicht mein Fall, aber die Chicken Rule nervt mich doch etwas, da ich finde dass man dies hätte "glücklicher" lösen können. Wie, wurde ja hier in diesem Fred schon diskutiert.



Ach hier..open pvp war nie geplant und in core pvp wer das ganze kein problem das einzigste was man nicht akzeptieren muss sind leute die zwanghaft ein system wollen was sowieso nur drauf rausläuft das sie sich überall auf die mützen gebe nkönn...oder halt doch nicht...denn der durchgang zum pvp gebiet der anderen fraktion wird von starken wachen beschütz....und open pvp wers auch nicht da man im anderen gebiet ein haufen mobs zur unterstützng hätte....ganz elrich...das ist kein open pvp...das ist schwachsin


----------



## fetza^ (3. September 2008)

moin hab ne frage,

erstmal bis welchem level kann man spielen?

und 

wie komme ich an eine gilde ran? bin erfahrener spiel in wow und gw und nich der schlechteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ach hier..open pvp war nie geplant und in core pvp wer das ganze kein problem das einzigste was man nicht akzeptieren muss sind leute die zwanghaft ein system wollen was sowieso nur drauf rausläuft das sie sich überall auf die mützen gebe nkönn...oder halt doch nicht...denn der durchgang zum pvp gebiet der anderen fraktion wird von starken wachen beschütz....und open pvp wers auch nicht da man im anderen gebiet ein haufen mobs zur unterstützng hätte....ganz elrich...das ist kein open pvp...das ist schwachsin



/signed+

Das momentane Konzept der Open RvR Server ist irgendwie hirnrissig, da wäre eine komplette Abschaffung irgendwie logischer und sinnvoller.


----------



## Blah (3. September 2008)

Ja, aber auch auf einem Core muss ich dann bei jedem Gebietwechsel erstmal darauf achten, ob ich nicht geflaggt bin.

Abuff, ist mior langsam zu blöd, die Diskussion. Ich schaus mir an, wenn mir das Huhn zu auf irgendeine Weise nervig wird, dann werde ich wahrscheinlich WAR wieder seinlassen. Atmosphäre killer für mich. Vielleicht ist es auch nicht so schlimm wie ich befürchte, am Samstag ist Open Beta, dann schaue ich es mir an.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> /signed+
> 
> Das momentane Konzept der Open RvR Server ist irgendwie hirnrissig, da wäre eine komplette Abschaffung irgendwie logischer und sinnvoller.



Bin ich auch der meinung ich hab ja nicht allgemein gegen open pvp ich war früher in wow auch auf einen open pvp server aber dann muss noch einiges am spiel geändert werden und das wer einfach zu groß besonders für den anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 villeicht kann man da mal später noch was richtig nachpatchen was durchdacht und richtig getestet ist ich glaub so ein unausgereifter open pvp server der total spinnt könnte uns ein problem aller age of conan bereiten das jeder rumflennt. "open pvp ist verbugt und core pvp will ich nicht"


----------



## Strongy (3. September 2008)

fetza^ schrieb:


> moin hab ne frage,
> 
> erstmal bis welchem level kann man spielen?
> 
> ...



bis lvl 40

gilde findest du im gildenforum oder einfach die signaturen durchschauen...

übrigens nutze nächstes mal bitte die suchfunktion und schau in die stickys.... DANKE!


----------



## fetza^ (3. September 2008)

jojojo antwortet mal auf meine frage ^^


----------



## fetza^ (3. September 2008)

aso nice danke

wo isn das gildenforum?


----------



## Strongy (3. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=40


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Einfach das Forum wo was von "Gilde/n" steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## di-chan (3. September 2008)

Mal an die Leute, die hier für das beim-ersten-Treffer-in-Huhn-verwandeln sind, wüsste Ich jetzt schon, was ich auf dieser Art Server machen würde.
Einen Low-Level-Char, mit dem ich mich dann in die Belagerungen schmeiße. Da ja so viele Klassen später auch einen AOE haben, bin ich unsterblich und rings um mich rum würden alle höher stufigen Chars als Hühner rum laufen. Dafür gibt es nicht mal einen Smile, der ausdrück, wie lustig Ich diese Vorstellung finde. Vom Balancing mal ganz zu schweigen.

Wie schon vorher gesagt wurde, ist das OpenRvR Regelwerk imho eine dumme Idee der Community, die nicht versteht, was es mit den RvR Gebieten auf sich hat. Immerhin ist das Spiel ja schon als PvP Spiel entwickelt worden und nicht wie "traditionelle" PvE Spiele, wo man diesen Modus für das PvP hinzugefügt hat(z.B: damit man in WoW bei Launch überhaupt PvP hatte). 

Ich erinnere mich noch an den Blick vom Hickman, als die ihn das in einer der Q&A Sessions zum ersten mal gefragt hatten und er ganz unverständlich darauf reagiert hat ^^

Edit: Ihr müsst auch daran denken, das der Weg zu T4 recht "linear" ist. Es ist also nicht so wie in WoW, wo man in das nächste Gebiet wechselt und nicht genau weiß, ob das es jetzt für die nächsten 10 Stufen ist oder für höhere Stufenbereiche. Das nächste Gebiet deiner Reise ist immer für die nächsten 10 Level!


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2008)

di-chan schrieb:


> Mal an die Leute, die hier für das beim-ersten-Treffer-in-Huhn-verwandeln sind, wüsste Ich jetzt schon, was ich auf dieser Art Server machen würde.
> Einen Low-Level-Char, mit dem ich mich dann in die Belagerungen schmeiße. Da ja so viele Klassen später auch einen AOE haben, bin ich unsterblich und rings um mich rum würden alle höher stufigen Chars als Hühner rum laufen. Dafür gibt es nicht mal einen Smile, der ausdrück, wie lustig Ich diese Vorstellung finde. Vom Balancing mal ganz zu schweigen.



Und dank Vögeln wie Dir funktioniert sowas halt nicht. Danke für das Gespräch.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

di-chan schrieb:


> Mal an die Leute, die hier für das beim-ersten-Treffer-in-Huhn-verwandeln sind, wüsste Ich jetzt schon, was ich auf dieser Art Server machen würde.
> Einen Low-Level-Char, mit dem ich mich dann in die Belagerungen schmeiße. Da ja so viele Klassen später auch einen AOE haben, bin ich unsterblich und rings um mich rum würden alle höher stufigen Chars als Hühner rum laufen. Dafür gibt es nicht mal einen Smile, der ausdrück, wie lustig Ich diese Vorstellung finde. Vom Balancing mal ganz zu schweigen.



Eher nicht, die Regel greift nur wenn sie dich in deinem Gebiet angfreifen, wenn du zu ihnen gehst dann bist du selbst schuld.


----------



## di-chan (3. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Eher nicht, die Regel greift nur wenn sie dich in deinem Gebiet angfreifen, wenn du zu ihnen gehst dann bist du selbst schuld.


Ja, bei dem System von Mythic ja, aber nicht bei dem beim-Treffer-in-Huhn verwandeln, das hier als Alternative diskutiert wird ^^
Ich wollte ja nur mal aufzeigen, das dieses System genau so seine Schwächen hat.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall schon auf meinen Core Server und lustige Hühner-Raids :-)


----------



## Omidas (3. September 2008)

Auf einem Open RvR Server muss man sich halt einfach nur sagen, dass es wie ein Offline Spiel ist.

Es gibt ja 3 Trainings tutorials, wo die Chars des jeweiligen Level Bereichs ihre Skills erlernen können, so dass sie später alles parat haben um sich am "eigentlichen" Spiel behaupten zu können. Und wenn man erstmal Im Spiel ist, gibt es kein Grund nochmal ins Tutorial rein zu gehen. Und wenn doch. Neues Spiel sprich Twink.

Und auch die Lösung, das man als High Level Char in den unteren Gebieten einfach nur nicht angreifen könnte finde ich sinnfrei. Dafür sind die Spieler in der hinsicht viel zu erfindungsreich um das nicht irgendwie auszunutzen. 

Fällt mir direkt schon was ein:
Ich geh mit meinem 40iger Tank zu einem Keep, das gerade angegriffen wird und stelle mich nur hinter das Tor. Sobald die Gegner es durchbrochen haben stehen die dann vor mir und können dank Kollisionskontrolle nicht an mir vorbei. Angreifen geht auch nicht, da man ja sicherlich zurückschlagen darf, wenn es ein Lowie wagt einen großen gegens Schienenbein zu treten. Da stehen dann 50ig 20iger rum und kommen nicht rein. Ärgern sich und ziehen ab und schimpfen über Mythic, was für ein Schrott die machen. Oder holen sich einen 40iger DD. im Low Bereich dürfen sich doch sicher 40iger verkloppen ohne zum Huhn zu werden. Mit dem Effekt, dass das Spiel für Levelnde Chars im RvR nutzlos wird, da es eh wieder durch High Chars entschieden wird.

Und ja. Man kann das sicherlich umgehen, indem bei High Level Chars im Low gebiet die Kollisionsabfrage nicht greift. Aber ist ja nur ein Beispiel, was eine Lockerung der Hühnchen Regel für auswirkungen haben könnte. Wie gesagt im Bug Using und Exploiden sind viele Spieler ganz groß und würden sicher was finden, wo Mythic immer nach kehren dürfte um die Löcher zu stopfen.

Kann als Beispiel da auch WoW anbringen. Exploring und dadurch exploits waren sehr beliebt. Gab ne Stelle, wo man früher von Nightbane direkt zum Prinzen buggen konnte. Hat Blizzard gefixed, indem sie die Stelle zu steil zum klettern gemacht haben. Erste mal das gesehen und war nach 30min probieren wieder über eine andere Stelle da hin gebuggt (nur zum beweisen das es geht^^). Dann hat Blizzard bemerkt, das man nicht alle Stellen stopfen kann und hat den Overkill gemacht und das Walljumpen komplett den Riegel vorgeschrieben. Bug using behoben, aber leider auch das exploren von sehr schönen abgelgenen Gegenden.
So ist das auch in War. Bugusing verhindern und dadurch aber etwas einschränken müssen.

Und deswegen werde ich auf einen Core Server gehen. Da hat man die Chance auch in loweren Gebieten noch was zu erkunden. Bis auf ein paar RvR Gebiete, wobei die aber dort nicht so groß sind wie in T4. Aber ich hab dennoch das schöne feeling in den RvR Gebieten, das ich während dem questen umgehauen werden kann. Aber halt mit immer kleiner werdenden Gebieten, wo man sich in Ruhe seine Wunden lecken kann, oder aber an einem Tag, wo einem so gar nichts im RvR gelingen will zu entspannen. Und ist ja nicht so, wie ein PvE Server in WoW, wo man in ruhe ein Picknic vor den Toren der gegnerischen Hauptstadt machen kann.


----------



## Wolfner (3. September 2008)

di-chan schrieb:


> Mal an die Leute, die hier für das beim-ersten-Treffer-in-Huhn-verwandeln sind, wüsste Ich jetzt schon, was ich auf dieser Art Server machen würde.
> Einen Low-Level-Char, mit dem ich mich dann in die Belagerungen schmeiße. Da ja so viele Klassen später auch einen AOE haben, bin ich unsterblich und rings um mich rum würden alle höher stufigen Chars als Hühner rum laufen. Dafür gibt es nicht mal einen Smile, der ausdrück, wie lustig Ich diese Vorstellung finde. Vom Balancing mal ganz zu schweigen.




Das lässt sich ganz leicht umgehen und zwar indem man Lowies in Highlevel-RvR-Gebieten uneingeschränkt angreifbar macht. Fertig. Wer aus dem sicheren Gebiet rausläuft (und auch dorthin wo er nix verloren hat) wird sicher keinen Schutzmechanismus zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.

Und siehe da, das ist auch beim Core-Server momentan der Fall. Ja, das ist tatsächlich schon aktiv! Wenn du als Level 1 Char bei einer Tier 2 Belagerung mitmachst verwandeln sich deswegen nicht alle um dich in ein Hühnchen.
Also dieser "Fehler" hinkt ein wenig...


edit:
Ahja und wegen der "zusätzlichen Rechenleistung" die ein ungültiger Angriff angeblich erzeugt. Das ist Humbug und irgendeine Legende die irgendjemand im Betaforum mal rausgehauen hat.
Der Formel nach müsste die Unverwundbarkeitsblase des Paladins in WoW für die Coder von WAR ja praktisch unmöglich sein. Nein, also auch ohne den Code zu kennen, so schlecht ist die Engine von WAR sicher nicht ^^


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Ich bin RPler, ich find das Huhn doof...ich will die Freiheit haben immer und überall zu kämpfen in WAR herrscht Krieg und das gehört für mich dazu, wenn ich einen Zwergen seh, hau ich ihn um ganz einfach, sonst ist meine Rolle als Ork eigentlich hinfällig. RP Gerecht erklärbar ist es nicht. Damit selbst gegankt zu werden, hab ich kein Problem...ist mir in UO auch schon passiert und auf dem Freeshard kann der Tod wirklich ärgerlich sein, da wenn man 5mal stirbt, eine Woche Zwangspause einlegen muss...nunja.
Nennt mich Ganker, in WoW hab ich auch die kleinen umgehauen, einfach alles von der Allianz, aber ich hab sie nie becampt.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Hier gehts nicht um RP Gerecht, oder sinst irgend eine erklärbarkeit...hier gehts darum, dass das RvR auch im lowlvl Bereich der Hauptteil des Spiels ist, und in jedem lvlbereich SPASS machen soll!

Wie, Chiroc, soll RvR im low Levelbereich spass machen, wenn jederzeit ein Highlvl um die Ecke kommen, und dich killen kann? Dann kannst du Tier 1 bis 3 komplett aus dem Spiel nehmen, weil sie keinen Sinn mehr machen, sobald mehr als 10 Spieler lvl 40 sind!
In WoW sag ich ok, der killt mich am Jägerlager, geh ich woanders hin questen...aber in WAR SOLLST du ja RvR betreiben...und damit das möglich ist, muss RvR zumindest vom System her fair und ausgeglichen sein...wenn irgendwie die Möglichkeit besteht, einen zu hohen LvL - Vorteil auszuspielen, dann macht das komplette RvR System null Sinn, und du kannst das ganze Spiel in die Tonne treten.



di-chan schrieb:


> Mal an die Leute, die hier für das beim-ersten-Treffer-in-Huhn-verwandeln sind, wüsste Ich jetzt schon, was ich auf dieser Art Server machen würde.
> Einen Low-Level-Char, mit dem ich mich dann in die Belagerungen schmeiße. Da ja so viele Klassen später auch einen AOE haben, bin ich unsterblich und rings um mich rum würden alle höher stufigen Chars als Hühner rum laufen. Dafür gibt es nicht mal einen Smile, der ausdrück, wie lustig Ich diese Vorstellung finde. Vom Balancing mal ganz zu schweigen.



Funzt nicht. Nochmal: Die beiden Bedingungen für Hühnchen sind LowLevelGebiet + RvR Flag. Wenn ein Lowie in ein höherlevliges Gebiet rennt, und ich ihn dort kille, hatter Pech gehabt...da ich dort nicht in einem lowie Gebiet bin (Regel 1 nicht erfüllt) kann ich mich nicht in ein Huhn verwandeln.


----------



## Salute (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Nennt mich Ganker, in WoW hab ich auch die kleinen umgehauen, einfach alles von der Allianz, aber ich hab sie nie becampt.



Dann bist du doch bei WoW ja sehr gut aufgehoben.

Mit den Core Serevern hat die Mehrheit doch keinen Problem, ich für meinen Teil auch nicht. Bei WoW hab ich auch 1-2mal nen Lowie gekillt, aber seit dem auch nie wieder, da es eigentlich keine Herausforderung darstellt jemand mit einem Schlag zu töten.

Spieler die sich aus "RP-Gründen" an Lowies vergehen, sind eh die größten Helden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Letzendlich ist es eh völlig egal, was man für ein System einbringt, es wird immer welche geben die es stört. Zum Glück kann man sich in dem Fall wie hier auf solche Konsorten getrost verzichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Nun Sorzzara du verstehst es einfach nicht, mir macht es Spass, diese Ungewissheit, ich mag sowas. Du scheinst auch nicht begreifen zu wollen, dass die meisten RPler damit leben können und die Huhn Regel auf den Open RvR RP Realms einfach scheiße finde, RPler sind eine andere Kategorie, als der durchschnittliche RvRler oder PvEler. Für RPler steht meist das RP im Vordergrund und wie sie ihr RP umsetzen können, du könntest jetzt anfangen, von wegen, dass WAR das falsche Spiel für uns ist...vielleicht. Aber ich mag das Warhammer Universum sehr gerne und spiel schon sehr lange das Tabletop, weswegen ich mich auf RP im Warhammer Universum freue.


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Dann bist du doch bei WoW ja sehr gut aufgehoben.
> 
> Mit den Core Serevern hat die Mehrheit doch keinen Problem, ich für meinen Teil auch nicht. Bei WoW hab ich auch 1-2mal nen Lowie gekillt, aber seit dem auch nie wieder, da es eigentlich keine Herausforderung darstellt jemand mit einem Schlag zu töten.
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon schrieb, für mich steht das RP im Vordergrund, was für mich bedeutet, meinen Char möglichst logisch auszuspielen, mit allen Konsequenzen, auch wenn sie mir Nachteile bringen, aber anscheinend können das die Nicht RPler hier nicht begreifen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, für mich steht das RP im Vordergrund, was für mich bedeutet, meinen Char möglichst logisch auszuspielen, mit allen Konsequenzen, auch wenn sie mir Nachteile bringen, aber anscheinend können das die Nicht RPler hier nicht begreifen.




RP bedeutet nicht, seine Sicht der Dinge mit allen Mitteln durchsetzen zu wollen, sondern seinen Charakter INNERHALB der Gegebenheiten logisch zu spielen. RP bedeutet, sich mit Phantasie in den Grenzen des Systems zu bewegen.
Um es mal im Pen & Paper Vorbild zu sagen:"It's in the rules!"


----------



## Salute (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, für mich steht das RP im Vordergrund, was für mich bedeutet, meinen Char möglichst logisch auszuspielen, mit allen Konsequenzen, auch wenn sie mir Nachteile bringen, aber anscheinend können das die Nicht RPler hier nicht begreifen.



Das einzige was ein RPler als erwachsener Mensch begreifen sollte, ist die Spielmechanik! Passt diese zu meiner "Obsession" oder nicht. Ich als nicht RPler sehe low Lvl einfach als "Kinder" an, deswegen will ich, egal wie "Böse" meine Klasse ist auch keine töten, fertig. Ist alles nur die Frage der Fantasie.^^


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> RP bedeutet nicht, seine Sicht der Dinge mit allen Mitteln durchsetzen zu wollen, sondern seinen Charakter INNERHALB der Gegebenheiten logisch zu spielen. RP bedeutet, sich mit Phantasie in den Grenzen des Systems zu bewegen.
> Um es mal im Pen & Paper Vorbild zu sagen:"It's in the rules!"



Das sag ich auch nicht, ja innerhalb der Gegebenheiten, trotzdem ist das Huhn immernoch arg unlogisch, naja muss man wohl mit leben.




Salute schrieb:


> Das einzige was ein RPler als erwachsener Mensch begreifen sollte, ist die Spielmechanik! Passt diese zu meiner "Obsession" oder nicht. Ich als nicht RPler sehe low Lvl einfach als "Kinder" an, deswegen will ich, egal wie "Böse" meine Klasse ist auch keine töten, fertig. Ist alles nur die Frage der Fantasie.^^



Und auf beide bezogen...ich werd wie man schon an meiner Signatur erkennen kann, einen Schwarzork spielen und der moscht nunmal alles, was ihm unterkommt.


----------



## Salute (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Und auf beide bezogen...ich werd wie man schon an meiner Signatur erkennen kann, einen Schwarzork spielen und der moscht nunmal alles, was ihm unterkommt.



Wie es schon irgendwo hier erwähnt wurde ist: solange man der Schlacht, seinem Lvl entsprechend folgt, wird man nie und nimmer ein Huhn. ^^


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Wie es schon irgendwo hier erwähnt worde ist: solange man der Schlacht, seinem Lvl entsprechend folgt, wird man nie und nimmer ein Huhn. ^^



Es geht mir eigentlich darum, dass ich auch wieder mal in die Startgebiet möchte, aber gleichzeitig jeden Ordnungskerl den ich sehe, angreifen möchte...es geht mir eigentlich nichtmal um die kleinen, die würd ich wohl eh kaum zu Gesicht bekommen, aber ich möchte auch in den PvE Zonen alle Feinde angreifen können...achja bei aller Konsequenz bedeutet für mich, dass ich auch Spieler angreif, die weit über mir sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Es geht mir eigentlich darum, dass ich auch wieder mal in die Startgebiet möchte, aber gleichzeitig jeden Ordnungskerl den ich sehe, angreifen möchte...es geht mir eigentlich nichtmal um die kleinen, die würd ich wohl eh kaum zu Gesicht bekommen, aber ich möchte auch in den PvE Zonen alle Feinde angreifen können...achja bei aller Konsequenz bedeutet für mich, dass ich auch Spieler angreif, die weit über mir sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Krieg is Krieg....Krieg war noch nue Gerecht...und das hat absolut nix mit Ganken zu tun!


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Es geht mir eigentlich darum, dass ich auch wieder mal in die Startgebiet möchte, aber gleichzeitig jeden Ordnungskerl den ich sehe, angreifen möchte...es geht mir eigentlich nichtmal um die kleinen, die würd ich wohl eh kaum zu Gesicht bekommen, aber ich möchte auch in den PvE Zonen alle Feinde angreifen können...achja bei aller Konsequenz bedeutet für mich, dass ich auch Spieler angreif, die weit über mir sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da liegt der Denkfehler. In den T1 Gebieten triffst du gar keine Ordler in deinem PVE Bereich. Das wird durch die geographischen gegebenheiten unterbunden. An den Übergängen zu deren Gebiet stehen godmode Wachen die selbst 40er wegpusten.

Die einzige möglichkeit "auf dem Weg" Ordler zu treffen wäre es sich irgendwie auf einen Berg zu exploiten und dann runterzuhüpfen, was man nur mit genug HP überlebt. Das ist gezieltes Ganken nichts weiter.

In T2-T3(nicht in allen und nicht überal) gehts schon, aber auch nur wenn du absichtlich gezielt in einen feindlichen PVE Bereich gehst "auf dem Weg" wird dir keiner begegnen. Die haben da absolut nichts zu tun keine Quest, keine eroberbare Ziele nur ihnen freundlich gesinnte Mobs.


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Hmm...ok dann beginn ich langsam zu verstehen, warum die Open RvR Server überflüssig sind.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Nun Sorzzara du verstehst es einfach nicht, mir macht es Spass, diese Ungewissheit, ich mag sowas. Du scheinst auch nicht begreifen zu wollen, dass die meisten RPler damit leben können und die Huhn Regel auf den Open RvR RP Realms einfach scheiße finde, RPler sind eine andere Kategorie, als der durchschnittliche RvRler oder PvEler. Für RPler steht meist das RP im Vordergrund und wie sie ihr RP umsetzen können, du könntest jetzt anfangen, von wegen, dass WAR das falsche Spiel für uns ist...vielleicht. Aber ich mag das Warhammer Universum sehr gerne und spiel schon sehr lange das Tabletop, weswegen ich mich auf RP im Warhammer Universum freue.




Was genau hat es mit RP zu tun, lowies umzukloppen? Wie logisch ist das...da stehen ... 30 Mann in Waffen, und da kommt ein einzelner Typ, und pustet die alle um? Das kannst du nichtmal RP "logisch" erklären. Und wenn du es kannst, dann kannst du dir auch das Huhn logisch erklären...frage ist eben ob man das will, oder ob man sich nur genau die Unlogiken madig redet, die einen persönlich stören.



Chiroc schrieb:


> Es geht mir eigentlich darum, dass ich auch wieder mal in die Startgebiet möchte, aber gleichzeitig jeden Ordnungskerl den ich sehe, angreifen möchte...es geht mir eigentlich nichtmal um die kleinen, die würd ich wohl eh kaum zu Gesicht bekommen, aber ich möchte auch in den PvE Zonen alle Feinde angreifen können...achja bei aller Konsequenz bedeutet für mich, dass ich auch Spieler angreif, die weit über mir sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nochmal...du kannst eben nicht jeden Ordnungskerl angreifen, sondenr nur jene in deinem lvlbereich...auch auf dem open rvr server...genau dazu gibts ja die huhn regel. Keiner kann mir logisch erklären, dass es irgendwie dem RP Spiel dienlich ist, lowies umzukloppen...klar, das alte Argument "Ja weils realistisch ist" Das ist ein SPIEL, da sollen ALLE Spass haben! Wenn jemand sagt, ich will lowies umkloppen können, weil das realistisch ist, in einem RP im Kriegskontext, dann kann er mit dem gleichen Argument Vergewaltigungen in LARP - Events rechtfertigen...oder gleich jemanden live anzünden, damit die Feuerbälle realistischer ausgespielt werden können...^^


----------



## Salute (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Keiner kann mir logisch erklären, dass es irgendwie dem RP Spiel dienlich ist, lowies umzukloppen...klar, das alte Argument "Ja weils realistisch ist" Das ist ein SPIEL, da sollen ALLE Spass haben! Wenn jemand sagt, ich will lowies umkloppen können, weil das realistisch ist, in einem RP im Kriegskontext, dann kann er mit dem gleichen Argument Vergewaltigungen in LARP - Events rechtfertigen.



Hab zwar keinen Schimmer was LARP bedeutet, stimme aber der Kernaussage völlig zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Hab zwar keinen Schimmer was LARP bedeutet, stimme aber der Kernaussage völlig zu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LARP= Live Action Role Play

Also Schwert umgegurtet, Mantel übergworfen, und ab in den nächsten Wald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Achso, stimmt, die Abkürzung kennt nicht jeder..

LARP = Live Action Role Playing...also ein Rollenspiel wo jeder selbst in Kostümen mit Plastikwaffen mitspielt.


----------



## Pymonte (3. September 2008)

Schaumstoffwaffen, mit Plastik kann man sich ja verletzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten /sign @ Sorzzara, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das es jemals von allen akzeptiert wird :/


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Nunja, es ist ja eigentlich schon bedenklich, dass du Vergewaltigung mit Low Levels gleich setzt. Aber zurück zum Thema, bei WAR ist Krieg und dann geht es auf die Nerven wenn vor mir ein Zwerg rumhoppelt und ich ihn nicht angreifen kann, deswegen hätte ich einen Open RvR gewählt, aber da kann ich nicht in die Gebiete zurück, als Core...naja, vielleicht ist das auch nur ein großes Missverständniss, aber Moagim hat mich ja schon aufgeklärt.


----------



## Pymonte (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Nunja, es ist ja eigentlich schon bedenklich, dass du Vergewaltigung mit Low Levels gleich setzt. Aber zurück zum Thema, bei WAR ist Krieg und dann geht es auf die Nerven wenn vor mir ein Zwerg rumhoppelt und ich ihn nicht angreifen kann, deswegen hätte ich einen Open RvR gewählt, aber da kann ich nicht in die Gebiete zurück, als Core...naja, vielleicht ist das auch nur ein großes Missverständniss, aber Moagim hat mich ja schon aufgeklärt.



Vor dir wird kein Zwerg rumhoppeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn wenn er das tut seid ihr im RvR gebiet und dann kanst du ihn töten. Ist er in deinem PvE Gebiet ist er geflaggt und du kannst ihn töten. Und mal ne Frage... was willst du denn im Zwergen PvE? Stumpenz kann man viel sinnvoller im RvR Gebiet töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Jaja...ich wurd ja mittlerweile aufgeklärt, obwohl ich der closed Beta war, bin ich nie soweit gekommen um mich damit auseinander zu setzen, hatte halt so eine WoW geprägte Vorstellung von der Welt.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

War vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben das Beispiel, aber ich hab nunmal nach einem ... drastischen, und verständlichem Vergleich gesucht.


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Jaja...ich wurd ja mittlerweile aufgeklärt, obwohl ich der closed Beta war, bin ich nie soweit gekommen um mich damit auseinander zu setzen, hatte halt so eine WoW geprägte Vorstellung von der Welt.



Ich kann schon verstehen warum RPler nicht wollen das der Feind "unangreifbar" ist.

Nur falls dir ein Zwerg in deinem Gebiet vor den Spalta rennt (so nennt man Orkwaffen, ich meine damit nicht die Klasse....für alle die das nicht wissen) kannst du ihn A töten weil er den passenden Level hat oder B ein Huhn killen weil er meint dich ganken zu wollen(meist ist er dann sowiso an einem Ort an den er nicht hinkommen sollte). Das ist die Core Regel.

Dier wird im PVE Bereich niemals ein unbesiegbares Spielermonster über den Weg laufen. Höchstens ein kleines Huhn....was macht ein Ork mit einem Huhn...er frißt es oder zertritt es.
Schon hast du wieder RP.

Das Huhn hat auch den Effekt, das man sich nicht mehr durch runterspringen irgendwo hin exploiten kann. Fallschaden= tot.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Und das Huhn an sich kannst du sicher RP Technisch irgendwie erklären...sagen wir mal einfach, das Chaos kann viel anrichten wenns mal entfesselt ist...


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und das Huhn an sich kannst du sicher RP Technisch irgendwie erklären...sagen wir mal einfach, das Chaos kann viel anrichten wenns mal entfesselt ist...



Dat Chaos kann nich sowas mit da Orkze mach´n, sons mosch ich dat Chaos wech!


----------



## Salute (3. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung.^^


----------



## Skullzigg (3. September 2008)

danke für die ganze aufklärung also ich finde das ist ne ganz gute idee mit dem huhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Der eigentliche RP Ansatz ist :

Du kommst als frisch "geschlüpfte" Grünhaut aus einer Höhle. Du bist natürlich ein zäher gemeiner Kerl der es liebt zu kämpfen. 
Die Bloody Sun Boys rekrutieren jede Grünhaut die sie finden können und fange an sie auszubilden (also DICH) 
Du musst jetzt zeigen das du dazu taugst gegen die Elite der Zwerge ins Feld geschickt zu werden.

Also prügelst/hackst/sprengst du dich durch ein Kriegsgebiet zum nächsten und wirst dabei immer stärker. 
Nach einer langen Reise (voller Kämpfe) bist du inzwischen so ein zäher, gemeiner, blutrünstiger Mistkerl von Ork der nur darauf brennt sich einen guten Kampf mit den härtesten Stumpen zu liefern.
Dem Ork würde im Traum nicht einfallen nochmal zu den ganzen Schwächlingen zurück zu gehen.....er ist am Ziel seiner Träume angekommen: Dem großen Krieg.


----------



## Chiroc (3. September 2008)

Doch um da Schwächlinge zu prügeln, damit die auch zum WAAAGH komm´n!


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Chiroc schrieb:


> Doch um da Schwächlinge zu prügeln, damit die auch zum WAAAGH komm´n!



Das würde kein Ork machen. Da heißt es immer: ICH zuerst. MEIN Stumpen. Aus dem Weg.
Du hast Grumloks Anweisung im großen Krieg an der Front zu sein.......einem WAAAGHBOSS nicht folge zu leisten....das machst du nur genau einmal.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Ja klar, und dann sind wir wieder beim Thema, Orks treten uns Gobbos...ja ne, war wieder klar dass es auf ddas hinausläuft.

Gibt euch das eigentlich irgendwas? Uns immer nur zu treten, zu Schlagen, zu fressen, oder als Munition für Orkapulte zu missbrauchen? DAS GEHT SO NICHT! Wir haben auch Gefühle, haben auch Rechte! Unter unseren zarten Grünen Häuten schlagen sensible Herzen! Jaa, so soeht das aus! Die Seelischen Schäden sind nicht wiedergutzumachen....aber gut, das werdet ihr dann schon merken wenn ihr keinen Heal mehr kriegt Niaaaahaarg! *g*




Moagim schrieb:


> Das würde kein Ork machen. Da heißt es immer: ICH zuerst. MEIN Stumpen. Aus dem Weg.
> Du hast Grumloks Anweisung im großen Krieg an der Front zu sein.......einem WAAAGHBOSS nicht folge zu leisten....das machst du nur genau einmal.



Zweimal. Einmal fast und einmal gar nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (4. September 2008)

*hust* Goblins sind doch eigentlich scharf aufs Katapult ...


----------



## Chiroc (4. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das würde kein Ork machen. Da heißt es immer: ICH zuerst. MEIN Stumpen. Aus dem Weg.
> Du hast Grumloks Anweisung im großen Krieg an der Front zu sein.......einem WAAAGHBOSS nicht folge zu leisten....das machst du nur genau einmal.




Da Grumlok wird auch noch seh´n, irgendwann mosch ich den un´dann bin ich da Boss! Außadem müsst´s da Grumlok gefall´n, wenn ich da Hegl´z zu da WAAAGH prügel! 

Un Gobbos sin meist auch zu nix gebrauchen, rennen feigä weg oda verstecken sich hinta unz Schwarzorkze un´ich bin größa alz du, alzo bin ich da Boss!


----------

